# The popcorn is hot! Cheesy Hallmark movies anyone?! 'Tis the season!



## BagLadyT

I've been watching a ton of Christmas movies on the Hallmark channel. This is the first year I've done so and now I know what I've been missing! Yes, I know these movies are incredibly predictable with questionable acting but man, I love them! So far my favorite is The Misseltoe Promise. I can't be the only one! What's your favorite extra cheesy Hallmark movie??


----------



## jennlt

I love Northpole and Northpole: Open for Christmas. They are lighthearted and fun! I adore the over the top Christmas decorating in all the Hallmark holiday movies, too; every available surface is smothered in decorations and the gaudier, the better!


----------



## BagLadyT

jennlt said:


> I love Northpole and Northpole: Open for Christmas. They are lighthearted and fun! I adore the over the top Christmas decorating in all the Hallmark holiday movies, too; every available surface is smothered in decorations and the gaudier, the better!



That’s so funny that you mention the decor!! I was watching a Hallmark movie last night, (can’t remember the name) and I was thinking the same thing! They had garland EVERYWHERE! It kind of made me want to do the same at my house.


----------



## threadbender

I love them!!  I have been watching since they started last month. lol Nice to see happy movies.


----------



## BagLadyT

carlpsmom said:


> I love them!!  I have been watching since they started last month. lol Nice to see happy movies.



It sure is!! I’ve also been listening to Christmas music since Thanksgiving.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I watch them all hahaha


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lololol this is my guilty pleasure!! Love watching them all!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Lololol this is my guilty pleasure!! Love watching them all!!



Guilty pleasure for sure!!!


----------



## Brandless

I’ve been watching on and off. They remind me of those Mills & Boon romance books I used to read when I was much younger. I know the storylines are predictable with happy endings but I still love them! What’s weird is doing so made me like some of the actresses I used to hate like Alicia Witt. I used to get annoyed with the way she talked!


----------



## BagLadyT

Brandless said:


> I’ve been watching on and off. They remind me of those Mills & Boon romance books I used to read when I was much younger. I know the storylines are predictable with happy endings but I still love them! What’s weird is doing so made me like some of the actresses I used to hate like Alicia Witt. I used to get annoyed with the way she talked!



I think it’s funny when a well known actor or actress pops up in a Hallmark movie because you know what point of their career they’re at...
That doesn’t change the fact I still love the movies and dvr some of them!!


----------



## gracekelly

My husband thinks I am soft in the head because i watch them!  I told him that it is true that the smell of cheese is pretty strong, but they always have a happy ending and for once i can turn something on that has no sex or violence.    Actually, the actors in these movies have a high TV Q and they are easily recognized by most viewers.  Many have been in family friendly TV series and/or have a strong religious identification.  Candace Cameron Burre has both and is now producing her own movies.  Many actors also want something their own children can watch.  I will say that some of the plots go beyond lame and the surprise ending in the last 5-7 minutes go beyond moronic, but they all live happily ever after!!


----------



## BagLadyT

gracekelly said:


> My husband thinks I am soft in the head because i watch them!  I told him that it is true that the smell of cheese is pretty strong, but they always have a happy ending and for once i can turn something on that has no sex or violence.    Actually, the actors in these movies have a high TV Q and they are easily recognized by most viewers.  Many have been in family friendly TV series and/or have a strong religious identification.  Candace Cameron Burre has both and is now producing her own movies.  Many actors also want something their own children can watch.  I will say that some of the plots go beyond lame and the surprise ending in the last 5-7 minutes go beyond moronic, but they all live happily ever after!!



I usually gravitate to shows like Homeland and Vikings so while some people might recognize these actors, I certainly don’t! I watch these movies solely for the cheesy-feel good factor which I especially yearn for this time of the year. I’ve honestly never seen a Hallmark movie before and probably will keep it to the holiday season if I’m being honest. I do like a fair amount of cheese but will most likely turn lactose intolerant after Christmas!


----------



## gypsumrose

I'm watching one right now!


----------



## gracekelly

My DH came up with an interesting thought.  He says that these movies are the romance novels of the 20 teens.  I see his point as there is always a romance, they don't kiss until the very last scene and there is a happy ending


----------



## BagLadyT

gracekelly said:


> My DH came up with an interesting thought.  He says that these movies are the romance novels of the 20 teens.  I see his point as there is always a romance, they don't kiss until the very last scene and there is a happy ending



That observation is dead on!


----------



## Yoshi1296

I'm watching "Sharing Christmas" right now and that blonde guy is hella fine[emoji57][emoji7] LOL


----------



## LavenderIce

Hallmark movies are my guiltiest indulgence!  Yes, the cheese factor is strong, but sometimes I need a happy ending without sex and violence.  I agree, I sometimes side eye actors for being in them.  Dermot Mulroney, Danny Glover and Joan Cusack were in a recent one.  However, I can see why they do them.  Some of them have moved on to produce the movies too.  My favorites to watch are any with Allison Sweeny, Rachel Leigh Cook, Danica McKellar, Rachel Boston, Jesse Metcalfe, just to name a few.


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> I'm watching "Sharing Christmas" right now and that blonde guy is hella fine[emoji57][emoji7] LOL



Lmao!!! When I read this I tried to catch it to see who you were talking about but I missed it!!


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> Hallmark movies are my guiltiest indulgence!  Yes, the cheese factor is strong, but sometimes I need a happy ending without sex and violence.  I agree, I sometimes side eye actors for being in them.  Dermot Mulroney, Danny Glover and Joan Cusack were in a recent one.  However, I can see why they do them.  Some of them have moved on to produce the movies too.  My favorites to watch are any with Allison Sweeny, Rachel Leigh Cook, Danica McKellar, Rachel Boston, Jesse Metcalfe, just to name a few.



I saw the one with Dermot Mulroney! I was surprised to see him! Regardless of who is in the movies they’re feel good movies and Hallmark does them well. I can’t believe it took me this long to figure this out. I trimmed the tree and drank hot chocolate watching these movies all day. I think I’m going to make this a tradition every year during the holiday season.


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> Hallmark movies are my guiltiest indulgence!  Yes, the cheese factor is strong, but sometimes I need a happy ending without sex and violence.  I agree, I sometimes side eye actors for being in them.  Dermot Mulroney, Danny Glover and Joan Cusack were in a recent one.  However, I can see why they do them.  Some of them have moved on to produce the movies too.  My favorites to watch are any with Allison Sweeny, Rachel Leigh Cook, Danica McKellar, Rachel Boston, Jesse Metcalfe, just to name a few.



Forgot to mention, I saw the one with a Jesse Metcalfe the other day and wow!! He’s sooo hot! Lol!


----------



## LavenderIce

BagLadyT said:


> I saw the one with Dermot Mulroney! I was surprised to see him! Regardless of who is in the movies they’re feel good movies and Hallmark does them well. I can’t believe it took me this long to figure this out. I trimmed the tree and drank hot chocolate watching these movies all day. I think I’m going to make this a tradition every year during the holiday season.



Sounds like a good tradition.  You're right, it doesn't matter who is in them.  Hallmark does a good job with them.  I forgot to mention Lacey Chabert.  I will watch all of her movies too.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Lmao!!! When I read this I tried to catch it to see who you were talking about but I missed it!!



If they do re runs I think you might be able to catch him! 



BagLadyT said:


> I saw the one with Dermot Mulroney! I was surprised to see him! Regardless of who is in the movies they’re feel good movies and Hallmark does them well. I can’t believe it took me this long to figure this out. I trimmed the tree and drank hot chocolate watching these movies all day. I think I’m going to make this a tradition every year during the holiday season.



You totally should!! And I agree, they make you feel really good and all warm and fuzzy which I think everyone needs to feel especially during the holidays! 



BagLadyT said:


> Forgot to mention, I saw the one with a Jesse Metcalfe the other day and wow!! He’s sooo hot! Lol!



Yessss Jesse is super hot lolol!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

SNL did a parody that didn't air.


----------



## Yoshi1296

LavenderIce said:


> SNL did a parody that didn't air.




Oh my god I'm crying this is SO FUNNY!!!!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> SNL did a parody that didn't air.




I just wanted to say thank you for giving me this early Christmas present!!!! Aahaaaaahaaaaa!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Oh my god I'm crying this is SO FUNNY!!!!!!



I can't!!!!! Frickin epic!!!!


----------



## Pinkpeony123

I thought I was the only one that loves these cheesy, predictable movies!


----------



## LavenderIce

BagLadyT said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for giving me this early Christmas present!!!! Aahaaaaahaaaaa!!!


You're welcome!


----------



## gracekelly

Yoshi1296 said:


> Oh my god I'm crying this is SO FUNNY!!!!!!


Hilarious!  I think the more telling thing is that the SNL writers know that these movies exist.  Someone must be watching them lol!  They managed to get all the important plot points of most of the movies.

Has anyone noticed how often the male leads have beards or stubble?  Good thing they don't kiss until the last 30sec or these girls would have raw faces


----------



## Yoshi1296

gracekelly said:


> Hilarious!  I think the more telling thing is that the SNL writers know that these movies exist.  Someone must be watching them lol!  They managed to get all the important plot points of most of the movies.
> 
> Has anyone noticed how often the male leads have beards or stubble?  Good thing they don't kiss until the last 30sec or these girls would have raw faces



Yeah I guess the movies are more popular than I thought!

Haha true most of the guys do have that. Although they still look really cute with them.


----------



## gracekelly

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yeah I guess the movies are more popular than I thought!
> 
> Haha true most of the guys do have that. Although they still look really cute with them.


The guys look better and dress better than the women most of the time.  Some of the things they put on the women make me cringe.  They know how to dress them in the rural small town stories, but when it comes to the city, forget it!


----------



## Yoshi1296

gracekelly said:


> The guys look better and dress better than the women most of the time.  Some of the things they put on the women make me cringe.  They know how to dress them in the rural small town stories, but when it comes to the city, forget it!



LOLOL they need to hire new costume designers!!


----------



## BagLadyT

gracekelly said:


> Hilarious!  I think the more telling thing is that the SNL writers know that these movies exist.  Someone must be watching them lol!  They managed to get all the important plot points of most of the movies.
> 
> Has anyone noticed how often the male leads have beards or stubble?  Good thing they don't kiss until the last 30sec or these girls would have raw faces



They were mostly right on with the plots!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yeah I guess the movies are more popular than I thought!
> 
> Haha true most of the guys do have that. Although they still look really cute with them.



Also, have you guys noticed a lot of the stories start off with the main character already in a relationship and by the end they’ve left them for someone new?!!


----------



## gracekelly

BagLadyT said:


> Also, have you guys noticed a lot of the stories start off with the main character already in a relationship and by the end they’ve left them for someone new?!!


I love that they fall in love within a few days lol!  I think the Mistletoe Promise was the only ending where she said that they would see where things went and it was not a done deal ending with a wedding.


----------



## BagLadyT

gracekelly said:


> I love that they fall in love within a few days lol!  I think the Mistletoe Promise was the only ending where she said that they would see where things went and it was not a done deal ending with a wedding.



I love how fast the relationship develops too, lol! I loved Jamie King in this! I think I had about thirty more mins left and set my  DVR. I don’t know how it magically disappeared! Hubby must have done it.  It’s still one of my favorites even though I didn’t even finish it.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Also, have you guys noticed a lot of the stories start off with the main character already in a relationship and by the end they’ve left them for someone new?!!



Yes!!! And they fall in love with someone else so quick!


----------



## LavenderIce

SNL got the plots down, that's for sure.  I LOL'd when they said "it's the quantity, not the quality."


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> SNL got the plots down, that's for sure.  I LOL'd when they said "it's the quantity, not the quality."



“And we are just blasting your a** with these!”


----------



## gracekelly

BagLadyT said:


> I love how fast the relationship develops too, lol! I loved Jamie King in this! I think I had about thirty more mins left and set my  DVR. I don’t know how it magically disappeared! Hubby must have done it.  It’s still one of my favorites even though I didn’t even finish it.


I have seen it twice.  Once last year and now this year.  It is one of the better ones because the premise is different to a certain extent.


----------



## LavenderIce

BagLadyT said:


> “And we are just blasting your a** with these!”



[emoji23]


----------



## coutureinatl

list of when all this year's movies either air or reair. Bonus, cheesy synopsis included in description
http://people.com/tv/how-to-watch-hallmark-christmas-movies/enchanted-christmas


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I always say I want a hallmark love story where I trip over something, a man catches me we lock eyes and bam were in love LOL


----------



## BagLadyT

coutureinatl said:


> list of when all this year's movies either air or reair. Bonus, cheesy synopsis included in description
> http://people.com/tv/how-to-watch-hallmark-christmas-movies/enchanted-christmas



Awesome guide! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## BagLadyT

Glitterandstuds said:


> I always say I want a hallmark love story where I trip over something, a man catches me we lock eyes and bam were in love LOL



I know right?!! I type this as my husband is breaking open crab legs for me and dumping the meat on my plate. That’s about as Hallmark as it gets over here!! Lol!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Glitterandstuds said:


> I always say I want a hallmark love story where I trip over something, a man catches me we lock eyes and bam were in love LOL



SAME LOL[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

BagLadyT said:


> I know right?!! I type this as my husband is breaking open crab legs for me and dumping the meat on my plate. That’s about as Hallmark as it gets over here!! Lol!!


He's a keeper!


----------



## Yoshi1296

I'm watching Christmas Getaway!! LOOK HOW HOT HE IS!!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## gracekelly

Yoshi1296 said:


> I'm watching Christmas Getaway!! LOOK HOW HOT HE IS!!![emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914939



It's the beard lol!

I had TiVoed _The Christmas Train _and finally watched it last night.  Such hammy acting, and it did have a real twist at the end, which of course, was totally unbelievable!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> I'm watching Christmas Getaway!! LOOK HOW HOT HE IS!!![emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914939



Lmao!!! He is! Of course I missed it again.

 My Christmas Dream is on right now and these two were planning the holiday window and they totally stopped and had that look in their eyes like they were about to kiss. I’m like, dang! Get a room! It’s only a holiday window!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

gracekelly said:


> It's the beard lol!
> 
> I had TiVoed _The Christmas Train _and finally watched it last night.  Such hammy acting, and it did have a real twist at the end, which of course, was totally unbelievable!



That’s the one with Dermot Mulroney right? Loved him in My Best Friend’s Wedding. I watched part of The Christmas Train and yes, TOTALLY UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## gracekelly

BagLadyT said:


> That’s the one with Dermot Mulroney right? Loved him in My Best Friend’s Wedding. I watched part of The Christmas Train and yes, TOTALLY UNBELIEVABLE!


He looked terrible in this movie.  He could not have aged that fast *sigh*  Stupid plot by a well known author, David Balducci.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Lmao!!! He is! Of course I missed it again.
> 
> My Christmas Dream is on right now and these two were planning the holiday window and they totally stopped and had that look in their eyes like they were about to kiss. I’m like, dang! Get a room! It’s only a holiday window!!!



LMFAO!! Imagine if it was real life and you're just walking past the store and you see that...LMAO



gracekelly said:


> It's the beard lol!
> 
> I had TiVoed _The Christmas Train _and finally watched it last night.  Such hammy acting, and it did have a real twist at the end, which of course, was totally unbelievable!



Hahahaha!! I should check that movie out!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm sad the 24/7 Christmas movie scheduling is over.  However, I do look forward to some of the New Year and winter themed movies of the week.


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

LavenderIce said:


> I'm sad the 24/7 Christmas movie scheduling is over.  However, I do look forward to some of the New Year and winter themed movies of the week.



I believe the Hallmark Movies & Mysteries channel still has 24/7 scheduling. I may or may not have DVR’d a few today and have some scheduled during the week.


----------



## BagLadyT

CherryCokeCoach said:


> I believe the Hallmark Movies & Mysteries channel still has 24/7 scheduling. I may or may not have DVR’d a few today and have some scheduled during the week.



Yes, they are still playing! Late last night I got sad thinking it would be over too. I checked the guide and was thrilled when I saw they were still rolling! I too may or may not have DVR’d a few!


----------



## LavenderIce

Oh, that’s right they are!  I didn’t realize they showed that morning home and family show in between the movies.  I was happy to see I still had a chance to re-watch them.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I can't wait to revive this thread next year during the holiday season!!! This thread was so much fun participate in!


----------



## gracekelly

BagLadyT said:


> Yes, they are still playing! Late last night I got sad thinking it would be over too. I checked the guide and was thrilled when I saw they were still rolling! I too may or may not have DVR’d a few!


The showed your favorite again last night, The Mistletoe Promise.  I just have one question...what was the make-up artist doing with Jaime's lipstick?  There were some scenes when she had red painted lips that made her look like The Joker from Batman!  Ugh!  My DH is waiting for them all to be over because he thinks watching them lowers my IQ


----------



## BagLadyT

gracekelly said:


> The showed your favorite again last night, The Mistletoe Promise.  I just have one question...what was the make-up artist doing with Jaime's lipstick?  There were some scenes when she had red painted lips that made her look like The Joker from Batman!  Ugh!  My DH is waiting for them all to be over because he thinks watching them lowers my IQ



I DVR’d it and finally got to watch the end of it today! Yes, that lipstick is quite loud! I just finished Journey Back to Christmas which I liked. Did you like Sharing Christmas? Give it a yay or nay? I have it on my DVR.


----------



## gracekelly

BagLadyT said:


> I DVR’d it and finally got to watch the end of it today! Yes, that lipstick is quite loud! I just finished Journey Back to Christmas which I liked. Did you like Sharing Christmas? Give it a yay or nay? I have it on my DVR.


I thought it was mediocre and ridiculous .  Maybe I am just ODing on plots that are too unbelievable.  If you don't watch it, you won't be missing anything.


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> I can't wait to revive this thread next year during the holiday season!!! This thread was so much fun participate in!



Next year for sure!

I set my DVR to record this later tonight!


----------



## LavenderIce

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3917275
> 
> 
> Next year for sure!
> 
> I set my DVR to record this later tonight!



I was switching back and forth between that and the Warriors-Jazz game.  I'll have to wait until next year to see the whole thing without interruptions.  It looked cute.


----------



## LavenderIce

Yoshi1296 said:


> I can't wait to revive this thread next year during the holiday season!!! This thread was so much fun participate in!



Revive it?  We still have until New Year's to enjoy it.  Thank you for starting it and participating.


----------



## Yoshi1296

LavenderIce said:


> Revive it?  We still have until New Year's to enjoy it.  Thank you for starting it and participating.



@BagLadyT should get credit for starting it!! I LOVE this thread lol. The movies are just fantastic!

And Lol true we still have a few more days left.

I wonder how the regular movies they show throughout the year are.


----------



## jennlt

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3917275
> 
> 
> Next year for sure!
> 
> I set my DVR to record this later tonight!



This was my favorite new movie this year. The ending is particularly cheesy, though!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> @BagLadyT should get credit for starting it!! I LOVE this thread lol. The movies are just fantastic!
> 
> And Lol true we still have a few more days left.
> 
> I wonder how the regular movies they show throughout the year are.



You ladies are so much fun!! I thought maybe just one other person was going to reply when I posted this thread. Turns out extra cheesy is a universal flavor we all appreciate!


----------



## BagLadyT

jennlt said:


> This was my favorite new movie this year. The ending is particularly cheesy, though!



I’m saving it to watch Friday while I organize my closet and makeup drawers!


----------



## jennlt

BagLadyT said:


> I’m saving it to watch Friday while I organize my closet and makeup drawers!


It's the perfect movie to watch while you multitask because you won't have to worry about losing any plot threads lol. It follows the tried and true Hallmark Christmas movie formula!


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

I watched Engaging Father Christmas tonight. Definitely one of my favorite new movies for the year. It’s up there with Bramble House. Both movies were shown on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries channel. I don’t know if they were shown on the regular Hallmark channel. 

I found Engaging Father Christmas a bit refreshing since we were starting the movie with the couple already in a relationship. Of course there was ‘drama’ between them towards the end of the movie (typical Hallmark) but it lasted all of 3 minutes (and the drama didn’t jealousy or a misunderstanding) . It was a pleasure to watch both completely supportive of each other for the entirety of the movie so the ‘drama’ was quickly dealt with by both. 

I tried typing up a summary of the movie and realize that Hallmark did it much better:”
Starring: Erin Krakow, Niall Matter and Wendie Malick

It’s Christmas and Miranda (Krakow) leaves Seattle with a suitcase full of presents to join her long- lost family in Carlton Heath, where she will experience the joyful traditions she missed as a child. Last Christmas, Miranda fell in love with Ian (Matter), a local man who helped her as she searched for her father, James Whitcomb, a famous theatre actor she believed had a connection to the town. At his widow Margaret’s (Malick) request, Miranda agrees to keep it a secret to protect the family from scandal. This Christmas, she fears the warm welcome she received from the Whitcomb family will soon turn cold when Miranda receives an anonymous text from someone who threatens to expose her identity.”


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

jennlt said:


> It's the perfect movie to watch while you multitask because you won't have to worry about losing any plot threads lol. It follows the tried and true Hallmark Christmas movie formula!



 You can set your watch on Hallmark’s tried & true formula. They always seem to insert major obstacles/ relationship drama with 30-40 minutes left in the movie. And it’s usually a simple misunderstanding - one character is nosey, eavesdrops and misunderstands the overheard conversation; another character misinterprets a glance, a saying, etc. Of course, none of the characters want to be an actual adult and discuss the issue. Instead, they pout, walk/run away, break up with the other character, etc. Finally when they are forced to talk about the issues it’s a “oh gosh, silly me.  I thought/heard XYZ. Ok, I met you last week but I still love you .” End scene.


----------



## gracekelly

BagLadyT said:


> You ladies are so much fun!! I thought maybe just one other person was going to reply when I posted this thread. Turns out extra cheesy is a universal flavor we all appreciate!


Thank you for starting the thread and because you did, I don't feel quite so stupid about watching them haha!


----------



## BagLadyT

gracekelly said:


> Thank you for starting the thread and because you did, I don't feel quite so stupid about watching them haha!



Oh this is now a tradition! Every Christmas I’ll be making it a point to start watching on 12/01. Now if only I could convince my husband to watch at least one. The guy couldn’t sit through one but he did try, lol!!


----------



## BagLadyT

CherryCokeCoach said:


> You can set your watch on Hallmark’s tried & true formula. They always seem to insert major obstacles/ relationship drama with 30-40 minutes left in the movie. And it’s usually a simple misunderstanding - one character is nosey, eavesdrops and misunderstands the overheard conversation; another character misinterprets a glance, a saying, etc. Of course, none of the characters want to be an actual adult and discuss the issue. Instead, they pout, walk/run away, break up with the other character, etc. Finally when they are forced to talk about the issues it’s a “oh gosh, silly me.  I thought/heard XYZ. Ok, I met you last week but I still love you .” End scene.



I feel like at this point we are all well versed on Hallmark storylines. I’m thinking we should write scripts and send them in for next year. You know, give them some variety like make the conflicts last longer, say 15 mins??


----------



## BagLadyT

CherryCokeCoach said:


> I watched Engaging Father Christmas tonight. Definitely one of my favorite new movies for the year. It’s up there with Bramble House. Both movies were shown on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries channel. I don’t know if they were shown on the regular Hallmark channel.
> 
> I found Engaging Father Christmas a bit refreshing since we were starting the movie with the couple already in a relationship. Of course there was ‘drama’ between them towards the end of the movie (typical Hallmark) but it lasted all of 3 minutes (and the drama didn’t jealousy or a misunderstanding) . It was a pleasure to watch both completely supportive of each other for the entirety of the movie so the ‘drama’ was quickly dealt with by both.
> 
> I tried typing up a summary of the movie and realize that Hallmark did it much better:”
> Starring: Erin Krakow, Niall Matter and Wendie Malick
> 
> It’s Christmas and Miranda (Krakow) leaves Seattle with a suitcase full of presents to join her long- lost family in Carlton Heath, where she will experience the joyful traditions she missed as a child. Last Christmas, Miranda fell in love with Ian (Matter), a local man who helped her as she searched for her father, James Whitcomb, a famous theatre actor she believed had a connection to the town. At his widow Margaret’s (Malick) request, Miranda agrees to keep it a secret to protect the family from scandal. This Christmas, she fears the warm welcome she received from the Whitcomb family will soon turn cold when Miranda receives an anonymous text from someone who threatens to expose her identity.”



I didn’t see Engaging Father Christmas but I did see Bramble House and I really liked it! The little boy was so cute!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Yoshi1296 said:


> @BagLadyT should get credit for starting it!! I LOVE this thread lol. The movies are just fantastic!
> 
> And Lol true we still have a few more days left.
> 
> I wonder how the regular movies they show throughout the year are.



I watch all through out the year, new movie every Sat and a new one on Hallmark mystery every Sunday


----------



## LavenderIce

Yeah, I watch throughout the year too, but it has to be with actors I like.


----------



## jennlt

BagLadyT said:


> Oh this is now a tradition! Every Christmas I’ll be making it a point to start watching on 12/01. Now if only I could convince my husband to watch at least one. The guy couldn’t sit through one but he did try, lol!!


Don't wait until December 1st to start watching because I think Hallmark starts Christmas movies on Thanksgiving! That's a potential extra week of movies depending on the timing of Thanksgiving. Tell your husband that he doesn't need to thank me, lol!


----------



## BagLadyT

jennlt said:


> Don't wait until December 1st to start watching because I think Hallmark starts Christmas movies on Thanksgiving! That's a potential extra week of movies depending on the timing of Thanksgiving. Tell your husband that he doesn't need to thank me, lol!



Duly noted!! Thanksgiving it is!! I'm going to tell hubby tonight about next year's schedule. He's gonna love that!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Duly noted!! Thanksgiving it is!! I'm going to tell hubby tonight about next year's schedule. He's gonna love that!



Lmao you're gonna start planning your holidays next year around the Hallmark holiday schedule. I'm definitely gonna do the same!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Lmao you're gonna start planning your holidays next year around the Hallmark holiday schedule. I'm definitely gonna do the same!



Yes!!! Let's all meet back here in a year! Lol!!!


----------



## jennlt

BagLadyT said:


> Yes!!! Let's all meet back here in a year! Lol!!!



Cheers!


----------



## gracekelly

jennlt said:


> Don't wait until December 1st to start watching because I think Hallmark starts Christmas movies on Thanksgiving! That's a potential extra week of movies depending on the timing of Thanksgiving. Tell your husband that he doesn't need to thank me, lol!


Yes, I am sure I was watching them well before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Pinkpeony123

gracekelly said:


> Yes, I am sure I was watching them well before Thanksgiving.



Me too !


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

I’m holding strong to these movies.  Last movie for HMM’s 24/7 Christmas programming is Monday morning from 3AM -5AM; then they are back to their normal programming. I won’t actually stay up until then (I probably won’t stay up for the ball drop) but setting up my DVR for later viewing. 

Until next year!


----------



## chessmont

My favorite hunk that I first saw on (also cheesy) Lifetime movies and now in Hallmark Movies is Andrew Walker - yum!  Looked him up he is a Canadian actor around 40 y o  very handsome (to me)


----------



## LavenderIce

chessmont said:


> My favorite hunk that I first saw on (also cheesy) Lifetime movies and now in Hallmark Movies is Andrew Walker - yum!  Looked him up he is a Canadian actor around 40 y o  very handsome (to me)


I'll watch the movies he's in too.


----------



## chessmont

Watching a Valentine-themed movie with my favorite cheesy hunk Andrew Walker; can't recall the title.  But he looks like he has lost weight and is looking nearer his age than past movies.  That's OK I'll still take him!  

LOL who am I kidding I am pretty much old enough to be his mother (if I had him in my early 20's)


----------



## BagLadyT

chessmont said:


> Watching a Valentine-themed movie with my favorite cheesy hunk Andrew Walker; can't recall the title.  But he looks like he has lost weight and is looking nearer his age than past movies.  That's OK I'll still take him!
> 
> LOL who am I kidding I am pretty much old enough to be his mother (if I had him in my early 20's)



Lol, I gotta check this out! I haven't visited the Hallmark channel since Christmas!!


----------



## chessmont

It’s over in 1/2 hour but I suppose there will be repeats


----------



## Yoshi1296

OMG I watched 2 lifetime movies today with one of my besties...amazing lol!!! They're very similar to the hallmark ones!


----------



## LavenderIce

chessmont said:


> Watching a Valentine-themed movie with my favorite cheesy hunk Andrew Walker; can't recall the title.  But he looks like he has lost weight and is looking nearer his age than past movies.  That's OK I'll still take him!
> 
> LOL who am I kidding I am pretty much old enough to be his mother (if I had him in my early 20's)



With Lacey Chabert?  I think it’s called Secret Valentine. Cute movie.


----------



## chessmont

Yes that was it. It was on again today


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> OMG I watched 2 lifetime movies today with one of my besties...amazing lol!!! They're very similar to the hallmark ones!



What's that I hear, Lifetime thread anyone?!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> What's that I hear, Lifetime thread anyone?!!! Lol!!!



YESSSS!!!!


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

Happy Christmas in July all!

“Christmas is six months away, but we only have to wait a few weeks for Hallmark Channel's Christmas in July event, known as Christmas Keepsake Week. The network unveiled the full schedule for this year's edition, which starts on Friday, July 13 and continues through Thursday, July 26.”

Source: http://popculture.com/tv-shows/2018/06/23/hallmark-channel-reveals-christmas-july-movie-schedule/

Movie schedule at the source. Copying and pasting was not friendly to me.


----------



## gracekelly

My cable provider is now charging for the Hallmark movie channel.  I just can't add anymore to my already over-inflated monthly bill.  I hope that the cheesy movies will still be out there for free,


----------



## Allisonfaye

I had to quit watching Lifetime movies because they ALL have the same plot. Evil person fools main character. Main character figures out they are evil and they have some kind of physical altercation ending in the death of evil person. They ALL end the same way.  I was thinking of watching some of these Hallmark movies to fill the void.


----------



## BagLadyT

It’s almost that time again you guys!


----------



## Yoshi1296

HAHA!!! Yessss I’m so excited! I’ve been watching hocus pocus non stop. Once Halloween is over...it’s time for the Christmas movies!

Also I just saw a Christmas ad for the first time this season so you def know it’s coming!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> HAHA!!! Yessss I’m so excited! I’ve been watching hocus pocus non stop. Once Halloween is over...it’s time for the Christmas movies!
> 
> Also I just saw a Christmas ad for the first time this season so you def know it’s coming!



I’ve never seen Hocus Pocus! I think i’ll Be turning in Hallmark today! Also, I keep a lookout for the Christmas Ad, getting excited already, lol!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> I’ve never seen Hocus Pocus! I think i’ll Be turning in Hallmark today! Also, I keep a lookout for the Christmas Ad, getting excited already, lol!!



Omg you HAVE to watch hocus pocus it’s a Halloween classic!!! One of the best movies ever. That and halloweentown are my favorite for Halloween. 

I’m wondering if the schedule for the Hallmark holiday movies are out yet.


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Omg you HAVE to watch hocus pocus it’s a Halloween classic!!! One of the best movies ever. That and halloweentown are my favorite for Halloween.
> 
> I’m wondering if the schedule for the Hallmark holiday movies are out yet.



So I found this article and it looks like Nov 4th Holiday movies start but there’s no schedule just yet.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4218118
> View attachment 4218119
> 
> 
> So I found this article and it looks like Nov 4th Holiday movies start but there’s no schedule just yet.



Oh awesome thank you!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Be still my heart!  My pulse is racing! haha!  I will not have my cholesterol drawn until well after the Christmas cheese fest!  
Really what difference does it make if they shoot in the same places?  They have used the same houses over and over again.  We aren't turning on for the cute towns or the houses, we just want the cheese!


----------



## BagLadyT

gracekelly said:


> Be still my heart!  My pulse is racing! haha!  I will not have my cholesterol drawn until well after the Christmas cheese fest!
> Really what difference does it make if they shoot in the same places?  They have used the same houses over and over again.  We aren't turning on for the cute towns or the houses, we just want the cheese!



Right?! I’ve always loved cheese but now that I’m pregnant I have to say I’ll place my order for it to be extra cheesy,  fondue style! Lol!


----------



## BagLadyT

Here’s a little holiday cheer I saw yesterday folks!


----------



## LavenderIce

http://www.hallmarkchannel.com/chri...istmas/new-movies-countdown-to-christmas-2018


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> http://www.hallmarkchannel.com/christmas/new-movies-countdown-to-christmas-2018?et_cid=79154&et_rid=16236104&linkid=http://www.hallmarkchannel.com/christmas/new-movies-countdown-to-christmas-2018



Yeeeeeeeeeesssss!!!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> SNL did a parody that didn't air.




I watched this again today. Cracks me up every time!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

LavenderIce said:


> http://www.hallmarkchannel.com/chri...istmas/new-movies-countdown-to-christmas-2018



OMG YES!!! I’m so ready!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Tomorrow is the jump off! Anyone joining me?


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Tomorrow is the jump off! Anyone joining me?



Aw damn I'm out tomorrow night! I promise to join Sunday!


----------



## LavenderIce

BagLadyT said:


> Tomorrow is the jump off! Anyone joining me?


I was able to watch.  With Halloween commercials airing in between scenes, I wasn't ready for all the times any of the characters said, "spirit of Christmas," "Christmas spirit," "Christmas wish," or "Christmas miracle."  It was a cute movie.  A good kick off for the season.


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> I was able to watch.  With Halloween commercials airing in between scenes, I wasn't ready for all the times any of the characters said, "spirit of Christmas," "Christmas spirit," "Christmas wish," or "Christmas miracle."  It was a cute movie.  A good kick off for the season.



I ended up having to go to my in laws last night so I wasn’t able to watch. I’m planning on turning on Hallmark while gathering all my Christmas decor when my husband goes to play golf. I need my cheesy alone time.


----------



## LavenderIce

You can have your cheesy holiday time with their Christmas music station and app

Hallmark Channel Radio coming Nov. 1st:
http://www.hallmarkchannel.com/chri...ristmas/videos/preview-hallmark-channel-radio

http://www.hallmarkchannel.com/christmas/the-countdown-to-christmas-movie-check-list


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> You can have your cheesy holiday time with their Christmas music station and app
> 
> Hallmark Channel Radio coming Nov. 1st:
> http://www.hallmarkchannel.com/christmas/videos/preview-hallmark-channel-radio?et_cid=85416&et_rid=16236104&linkid=http://www.hallmarkchannel.com/christmas/videos/preview-hallmark-channel-radio
> 
> http://www.hallmarkchannel.com/christmas/the-countdown-to-christmas-movie-check-list



I saw this commercial today when I was watching Hallmark! I was wondering how many people on this thread were going to be excited about this.


----------



## simone72

Didn’t watch but I’m sure they’re gonna repeat it to death! My most favorite time of the year !!


----------



## BagLadyT

simone72 said:


> Didn’t watch but I’m sure they’re gonna repeat it to death! My most favorite time of the year !!



They sure do repeat! I watched the new movie Christmas at Pemberley today (aired for the first time yesterday) and it delivered! Typical Hallmark movie, loved it! ❤️❤️


----------



## simone72

My favorite is Jesse Metcalf hopefully he will be in one or two new movies this year!


----------



## LavenderIce

simone72 said:


> My favorite is Jesse Metcalf hopefully he will be in one or two new movies this year!


I hope so too!  My favorites of his are Country Wedding (not a Christmas movie) and Christmas Next Door.


----------



## BagLadyT

simone72 said:


> My favorite is Jesse Metcalf hopefully he will be in one or two new movies this year!



Oh you know he will be! Hallmark loves to have their actors on repeat!


----------



## simone72

BagLadyT said:


> Oh you know he will be! Hallmark loves to have their actors on repeat!


Hahah I know even my kids sometimes are confused and they tell me but wasn’t that guy on the other movie !!


----------



## coutureinatl

simone72 said:


> My favorite is Jesse Metcalf hopefully he will be in one or two new movies this year!



I didn't see him on the descriptions for any of the


----------



## coutureinatl

Here is a list, synopsis, and who stars in this year's movies. 
http://www.hallmarkchannel.com/christmas/2018-holiday-movies-preview/1#listheader


----------



## BagLadyT

simone72 said:


> Hahah I know even my kids sometimes are confused and they tell me but wasn’t that guy on the other movie !!





Btw, love your signature quote!


----------



## gracekelly

BagLadyT said:


> Btw, love your signature quote!



+1


----------



## gracekelly

simone72 said:


> Hahah I know even my kids sometimes are confused and they tell me but wasn’t that guy on the other movie !!


It is confusing and they need to add more faces to the stable.  On the whole, I think the men are better looking than the women.  What do y'all think?


----------



## BagLadyT

coutureinatl said:


> Here is a list, synopsis, and who stars in this year's movies.
> http://www.hallmarkchannel.com/christmas/2018-holiday-movies-preview/1#listheader



Some


gracekelly said:


> It is confusing and they need to add more faces to the stable.  On the whole, I think the men are better looking than the women.  What do y'all think?


----------



## Yoshi1296

This is fun!!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> This is fun!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239861



So good! I’m preggers so i’ll make me a mock tail!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> So good! I’m preggers so i’ll make me a mock tail!



Aww congrats! 

I don’t drink so I’ll have a mock tail too!


----------



## simone72

If I follow the drinking game I will be beyond drunk!!


----------



## simone72

Christmas joy on Saturday whose watching ? Plot sounds very familiar


----------



## Yoshi1296

simone72 said:


> Christmas joy on Saturday whose watching ? Plot sounds very familiar



Yay I’ll watch!!


----------



## BagLadyT

simone72 said:


> Christmas joy on Saturday whose watching ? Plot sounds very familiar



I’ll be there and save you a seat!


----------



## simone72

Watching switched at birth (again!) one of my favorites in anticipation to premiere !!


----------



## shast911

Any other great ones to watch? I was trying to record the new ones, but they have lots of movies from 2015-2017, too!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Ugh I keep missing the holiday movies! I hope my schedule becomes a little less hectic as we get closer to the holidays. I NEED my dose of cheesy movies!


----------



## BagLadyT

shast911 said:


> Any other great ones to watch? I was trying to record the new ones, but they have lots of movies from 2015-2017, too!



I like to skim through the descriptions and record the ones that appeal to me.My husband looked at our list of DVR recordings and was like, “What the...”


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Ugh I keep missing the holiday movies! I hope my schedule becomes a little less hectic as we get closer to the holidays. I NEED my dose of cheesy movies!



Just DVR them! Here’s a LITTLE holiday decor  to make you smile...


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4244332
> 
> 
> Just DVR them! Here’s a LITTLE holiday decor  to make you smile...



haha thank you! Unfortunately I'm not able to DVR lol


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> haha thank you! Unfortunately I'm not able to DVR lol



Aww man! That’s ok, you have over a month to get your Hallmark fix.


----------



## gracekelly

All I am seeing are repeats.  When do the new ones start?  OK , I have a question posed by the DH.  I told him that the answer was never, but here goes.  He wants to know if there has ever been a Hallmark movie with more verisimilitude, i.e. holiday depression, total family dysfunction and an unhappy ending.  I told him that there would be no point and that is not what the intent was all about, however, it would be interesting if for once, the girl doesn't get the guy, Santa does not grant the wish, and people are not speaking to one another and hate their gifts.


----------



## LavenderIce

You're right about that *gracekelly*.  The answer is never.  Any of those scenarios are not in Hallmark's DNA.

The new movies air on Saturdays and Sundays.  Other than that, it is all repeats.


----------



## Yoshi1296

gracekelly said:


> All I am seeing are repeats.  When do the new ones start?  OK , I have a question posed by the DH.  I told him that the answer was never, but here goes.  He wants to know if there has ever been a Hallmark movie with more verisimilitude, i.e. holiday depression, total family dysfunction and an unhappy ending.  I told him that there would be no point and that is not what the intent was all about, however, it would be interesting if for once, the girl doesn't get the guy, Santa does not grant the wish, and people are not speaking to one another and hate their gifts.



Never, I don't think any movie had a sad ending.


----------



## gracekelly

LavenderIce said:


> You're right about that *gracekelly*.  The answer is never.  Any of those scenarios are not in Hallmark's DNA.
> 
> The new movies air on Saturdays and Sundays.  Other than that, it is all repeats.



Thanks, good to know.  I think his tongue was firmly planted in his cheek when he said that to me.  He doesn't understand the appeal of these movies and I don't think he ever will.  For me they are restful, i.e you don't have to think too hard and can relax and just enjoy them as you would a fairy tale.  Things are pretty hectic around my house currently, so the appeal is even greater.


----------



## BagLadyT

gracekelly said:


> All I am seeing are repeats.  When do the new ones start?  OK , I have a question posed by the DH.  I told him that the answer was never, but here goes.  He wants to know if there has ever been a Hallmark movie with more verisimilitude, i.e. holiday depression, total family dysfunction and an unhappy ending.  I told him that there would be no point and that is not what the intent was all about, however, it would be interesting if for once, the girl doesn't get the guy, Santa does not grant the wish, and people are not speaking to one another and hate their gifts.



Yeah, none of those scenarios would ever pass the Hallmark cheesiness board! And here is the listing of the new movies which they tend to repeat within the same week after first aired.


----------



## simone72

The whole point of the Holiday movies is Holiday cheer no way would they put out anything that was not cheesy without a happy ending and without tons of cringeworthy decorations lol oh and clearly the only holiday is Christmas !


----------



## BagLadyT

Shall we? Take place on both Hallmark channels. And yes, I’m watching a cheesy H movie now, name says it all!  (FYI, having a Pumpkin muffie,not muffin, from Panera and a homemade decaf salted caramel vanilla latte!)


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4244919
> View attachment 4244920
> 
> 
> Shall we? Take place on both Hallmark channels. And yes, I’m watching a cheesy H movie now, name says it all!  (FYI, having a Pumpkin muffie,not muffin, from Panera and a homemade decaf salted caramel vanilla latte!)



I’m jealous! I’m stuck in class with a cold [emoji17]


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> I’m jealous! I’m stuck in class with a cold [emoji17]



You need some chicken soup and to go to sleep early tonight!


----------



## gracekelly

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4244919
> View attachment 4244920
> 
> 
> Shall we? Take place on both Hallmark channels. And yes, I’m watching a cheesy H movie now, name says it all!  (FYI, having a Pumpkin muffie,not muffin, from Panera and a homemade decaf salted caramel vanilla latte!)


Thinking we need to come up with some type of pumpkin shots to do with movies. Every time a character says they love Christmas and/or it is their favorite holiday, you have to take a slug or a shot or bite  of whatever pumpkin concoction you are having 

Last night I watched  Christmas in Evergreen.  I want to know what the people do there the rest of the year.  I think they may need mental health consultations.


----------



## BagLadyT

gracekelly said:


> Thinking we need to come up with some type of pumpkin shots to do with movies. Every time a character says they love Christmas and/or it is their favorite holiday, you have to take a slug or a shot or bite  of whatever pumpkin concoction you are having
> 
> Last night I watched  Christmas in Evergreen.  I want to know what the people do there the rest of the year.  I think they may need mental health consultations.



Ooh I've yet to see that one! I'm game for your pumpkin idea. In fact I ate another pumpkin muffie from Panera to get a head start!

Btw, watched Heavanly Christmas yesterday and like it! I think maybe it was because Kristin David and Eric McCormack were in it. Had no idea they did H movies!


----------



## gracekelly

BagLadyT said:


> Ooh I've yet to see that one! I'm game for your pumpkin idea. In fact I ate another pumpkin muffie from Panera to get a head start!
> 
> Btw, watched Heavanly Christmas yesterday and like it! I think maybe it was because Kristin David and Eric McCormack were in it. Had no idea they did H movies!


I came up with the idea as I was exiting the grocery store yesterday.  This market has a Starbucks not far from the door.  When I was leaving the aroma of pumpkin lattes assaulted me and I had to fight the good fight not to go over and order one lol!  Don't think I can make that at home, however, pumpkin muffins, pudding or pie can easily be on he list!  I can see that if I followed through with this idea, I would put on so much weight that I  wouldn't be able to fit into the chair to watch the movie!

I have to look for that movie as I like Eric McCormack.  I saw him in The Music  Man many years ago at the Hollywood Bowl.  He has dual US and Canadian citizenship and high TV Q so very likely to be in one of these movies.


----------



## BagLadyT

gracekelly said:


> I came up with the idea as I was exiting the grocery store yesterday.  This market has a Starbucks not far from the door.  When I was leaving the aroma of pumpkin lattes assaulted me and I had to fight the good fight not to go over and order one lol!  Don't think I can make that at home, however, pumpkin muffins, pudding or pie can easily be on he list!  I can see that if I followed through with this idea, I would put on so much weight that I  wouldn't be able to fit into the chair to watch the movie!
> 
> I have to look for that movie as I like Eric McCormack.  I saw him in The Music  Man many years ago at the Hollywood Bowl.  He has dual US and Canadian citizenship and high TV Q so very likely to be in one of these movies.



Good for you for resisting Starbucks! Yes, one pumpkin muffie, (not a typo) is 290 calories. I need to stop with the holiday treats!

 Love him on Will and Grace!


----------



## gracekelly

Just saw Christmas at Pemberly. They used character names from Pride and Prejudice. The name of the town was. lifted from the book as well   It was a cute movie. Jessica Lowndes is always nice to watch. Bright and funny and very likable. She gets to sing in this as well. 

I am a big Jane Austen fan and I love that her work can inspire updated plots.   All the themes in her novels  are still relevant.


----------



## coutureinatl

gracekelly said:


> Thinking we need to come up with some type of pumpkin shots to do with movies. Every time a character says they love Christmas and/or it is their favorite holiday, you have to take a slug or a shot or bite  of whatever pumpkin concoction you are having
> 
> Last night I watched  Christmas in Evergreen.  I want to know what the people do there the rest of the year.  I think they may need mental health consultations.


----------



## gracekelly

coutureinatl said:


> View attachment 4246617


hahahahahaha!   Yes!  This definitely boils it down nicely!


----------



## alphagam1904

Has anyone been listening to the Deck the Hallmark podcast before/after the movies?? The three guys are hilarious and in such good spirits, it's making my Hallmark Christmas even better  (Although being in Canada, I have to wait a week to two to pair the episode with the movie)


----------



## LavenderIce

Is anyone watching this week?  They're bringing out the big guns tonight--Patti LaBelle!
I watched two in a row yesterday, well slept through 1.5 hours of the first one.  I woke up just in time to see a bit of a struggle on the way to the happy ending.  Then I watched one of my Hallmark faves Lacey Chabert.  She played Darcy (yet another character named Darcy) and she lived in Pemberly.  Boy, all the movies sure are repetitive, aren't they?


----------



## gracekelly

LavenderIce said:


> Is anyone watching this week?  They're bringing out the big guns tonight--Patti LaBelle!
> I watched two in a row yesterday, well slept through 1.5 hours of the first one.  I woke up just in time to see a bit of a struggle on the way to the happy ending.  Then I watched one of my Hallmark faves Lacey Chabert.  She played Darcy (yet another character named Darcy) and she lived in Pemberly.  Boy, all the movies sure are repetitive, aren't they?


Lacey Chalbert is always very likable so her movies are always charming.  I watched one last night that I thought was awful.  It was called Godwink Christmas.  I just could not wait for it it end!  A real drag.

Maybe the formula is just getting to me and the overdecorated houses.  I love how people move into town and pull up to their new home and the lights are strung all over.  Who did this?  Who had the time to do it?  Who unpacked their stuff?  OK, it's just a fantasy movie....calm down!  Also, I want to see a real kiss BEFORE the last 2.5 minutes!


----------



## BagLadyT

alphagam1904 said:


> Has anyone been listening to the Deck the Hallmark podcast before/after the movies?? The three guys are hilarious and in such good spirits, it's making my Hallmark Christmas even better  (Although being in Canada, I have to wait a week to two to pair the episode with the movie)



I gotta look into this!


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> Is anyone watching this week?  They're bringing out the big guns tonight--Patti LaBelle!
> I watched two in a row yesterday, well slept through 1.5 hours of the first one.  I woke up just in time to see a bit of a struggle on the way to the happy ending.  Then I watched one of my Hallmark faves Lacey Chabert.  She played Darcy (yet another character named Darcy) and she lived in Pemberly.  Boy, all the movies sure are repetitive, aren't they?



Lol, sure are! Love em'!


----------



## BagLadyT

Has anyone seen A Holiday Engagement? (Had it in my DVR.) It’s from 2011 so it’s an oldie but a goodie. I swear the acting and script of this one is a lot better than most of the current H movies playing.


----------



## LavenderIce

I didn't know other channels were showing Christmas movies too.  I ventured over to the Ion channel and Lifetime this weekend when I got bored of the Hallmark re-runs.


----------



## StylishMD

th


LavenderIce said:


> I didn't know other channels were showing Christmas movies too.  I ventured over to the Ion channel and Lifetime this weekend when I got bored of the Hallmark re-runs.


These tend to have a bit more of a ethnically diverse cast which I like
I tend to gravitate towards these when Hallmark starts to be a little repetitive with the plots and the actors


----------



## gracekelly

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...na-Weinman-works-Lori-Loughlin-EXCLUSIVE.html

A nice read about all the favorites who act in the movies and the writer.

Last night I  enjoyed watching  Candace Cameron Bure in her latest movie.  The shoes they used as part of the plot were fabulous.  I thought the plot had a different twist to it and was fresher than the usual.


----------



## simone72

Watching mingle all the way but it’s not catching my attention !


----------



## gracekelly

simone72 said:


> Watching mingle all the way but it’s not catching my attention !


Oh!  I am TiVoing to watch later.


----------



## simone72

gracekelly said:


> Oh!  I am TiVoing to watch later.


It’s a similar story to last year needs a pretend boyfriend for the holidays I think last year someone was engaged for the holidays lol


----------



## Rouge H




----------



## gracekelly

simone72 said:


> Watching mingle all the way but it’s not catching my attention !


I would have to agree for the first 1/2 of the movie, but then I thought it picked up and got much better.


----------



## simone72

I am excited about Saturday’s premiere w Lori Loughlin and that gorgeous constar of hers Victor Webster !


----------



## fabuleux

Aren’t these movies all the same? 
City girl goes back to small town and must trade her heels for farm boots to help her sister run the family stable... Of course, she meets a handsome widower who works next door and at first they can’t stand each other. After an hour of imaginary small town nonesense they realize they are in love and she decides to open an apple pie shop rather than go back to her big city job. 
Way to set unattainable standards for women who wear QVC clothing all across America. 

The real tragedy is that these movies replace Golden Girls reruns for two months!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

They pretty much are the same, but something about them I just LOVE hahahah! I binge watched so many over the weekend. I feel so sappy and cheesy right now. Brb gonna go look for a prince to fall in love with and kiss under the mistletoe.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

simone72 said:


> I am excited about Saturday’s premiere w Lori Loughlin and that gorgeous constar of hers Victor Webster !


This one was good. Proof that good acting can elevate even the worst Hallmark films. The movies would be significantly better if they managed to get better actors. The Lori, Candace, and Lacey movies tend to be much better than the others imo. Victor is a cutie!


----------



## LavenderIce

I'll have to catch the LL and Victor one.  Yes, better acting helps make the movies more watchable.  I mean, people are watching these movies anyway but, it's even better to have actors that are not painful to watch.


----------



## gracekelly

The writing really varies as much as the acting.  There were a couple that had pretty good repartee between the leads.  Funny and fast and it helped to cut down on the sap/cheese factor  I have gotten into the habit of recording them and giving them a 5-10 min try out and if it looks decent will continue to watch.  I have to admit that i erased at least 5 using this method as i could tell they would be too painful to continue watching.  

One actress is just TOO cheerful for me and I just can't watch any more of her movies.  Yes, Ashley Williams, I am referring to you!  Either every character they give you is uber bubbly, or you need your medication revised.  These movies are sugary enough, I can't stand more when she is in the movie!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sad its over!! Can't wait to visit this thread again next year!


----------



## shast911

gracekelly said:


> The writing really varies as much as the acting.  There were a couple that had pretty good repartee between the leads.  Funny and fast and it helped to cut down on the sap/cheese factor  I have gotten into the habit of recording them and giving them a 5-10 min try out and if it looks decent will continue to watch.  I have to admit that i erased at least 5 using this method as i could tell they would be too painful to continue watching.
> 
> One actress is just TOO cheerful for me and I just can't watch any more of her movies.  Yes, Ashley Williams, I am referring to you!  Either every character they give you is uber bubbly, or you need your medication revised.  These movies are sugary enough, I can't stand more when she is in the movie!



I do the same thing with giving it a test. The main one whose acting I couldn’t do is Alicia Witt. I prefer Lacey Chabert and Cameron.


----------



## BagLadyT

Hi friends hope you all had a fabulous holiday. Excuse my absence on this thread as I received the best present ever on 12/12/18 which was three weeks early! Makayla has given me no time for Hallmark!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4289570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends hope you all had a fabulous holiday. Excuse my absence on this thread as I received the best present ever on 12/12/18 which was three weeks early! Makayla has given me no time for Hallmark!



Omg Congratulations!!!!! That is soooooo exciting and wayyyyy better than all of the hallmark movies combined! Hope you had a fab holiday too! [emoji319][emoji173]️[emoji72]


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Omg Congratulations!!!!! That is soooooo exciting and wayyyyy better than all of the hallmark movies combined! Hope you had a fab holiday too! [emoji319][emoji173]️[emoji72]



Thank you so much my friend! I hope you are getting some relaxation in before heading back to school.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Thank you so much my friend! I hope you are getting some relaxation in before heading back to school.



I am thanks! It’s my very last semester and then I’m done forever!![emoji1487]


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> I am thanks! It’s my very last semester and then I’m done forever!![emoji1487]



Such an accomplishment!!


----------



## jennlt

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4289570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends hope you all had a fabulous holiday. Excuse my absence on this thread as I received the best present ever on 12/12/18 which was three weeks early! Makayla has given me no time for Hallmark!


Congratulations, she is a beauty!!


----------



## gracekelly

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4289570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends hope you all had a fabulous holiday. Excuse my absence on this thread as I received the best present ever on 12/12/18 which was three weeks early! Makayla has given me no time for Hallmark!


Congrats on your beautiful baby!


----------



## BagLadyT

jennlt said:


> Congratulations, she is a beauty!!



Thank you! She’s sassy already!


----------



## BagLadyT

gracekelly said:


> Congrats on your beautiful baby!



Thank you friend!


----------



## LavenderIce

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4289570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends hope you all had a fabulous holiday. Excuse my absence on this thread as I received the best present ever on 12/12/18 which was three weeks early! Makayla has given me no time for Hallmark!


Congratulations *BagLadyT!  *She might be the reason you have no time for Hallmark movies now, but hopefully, when she grows up, she can share your love of them.  You should get her a commerative Christmas ornament to put on the tree every year until then.  Or, is that too much?


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

shast911 said:


> I do the same thing with giving it a test. The main one whose acting I couldn’t do is Alicia Witt. I prefer Lacey Chabert and Cameron.



I feel the same way about Alicia Witt. If I see her listed as the actress then I don’t bother.

Lacey, Autumn Reeser and sometimes Brooke D’orsay are my go to Hallmark actresses. They can’t do wrong (especially Autumn). I am excited that Michael Rady has been in some Hallmark movies. I’ve adored him since Greek. 


I have to admit I haven’t felt engaged this season. I’d scroll through my channel guide for the movie descriptions and actors. I have DVR’d very few of the 2018/new and have completed an even smaller number. With that said, I am looking forward to new winter season movies once the holiday movies are over.


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> Congratulations *BagLadyT!  *She might be the reason you have no time for Hallmark movies now, but hopefully, when she grows up, she can share your love of them.  You should get her a commerative Christmas ornament to put on the tree every year until then.  Or, is that too much?



Thank you so much! That’s a really good idea. I have an ornament for this year that a dear friend made for her. I’ll keep that tradition going.


----------



## fabuleux

There is a great podcast episode of NPR's Pop Culture Happy Hour dedicated to these Hallmark movies.


----------



## Chel1

❤️ them all, especially any movie with Lacey Chabert fave Hallmark actress...not to mention Good Witch


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Thank you! She’s sassy already!



YASS we love a sassy sister!




Chel1 said:


> [emoji173]️ them all, especially any movie with Lacey Chabert fave Hallmark actress...not to mention Good Witch



Yesss the Lacey Chabert ones are the best imo!


----------



## gracekelly

BagLadyT said:


> Thank you! She’s sassy already!


It always amazes me how a baby can show personality!  She sounds like she will be a lot of fun when she gets older. 

Apparently they are already filming the new movies for Christmas 2019!  No rest for the weary!  One director said that he loves to see how another director uses the same town that he filmed in.  I would think that the imagination of these directors must be stretched as there are only so many of the cute places to go around.

Yes, I think that Chalbert and CCB are my two favorites for these movies.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Many of the Hallmark Christmas screenplays/films are being adapted into mass market books. It seems they have contracted a few writers to do all the books because the same author appears on many titles. Just go to Amazon and enter Hallmark Publishing to bring them all up so far or direct to the Hallmark page: http://www.hallmarkchannel.com/hallmark-publishing


----------



## LavenderIce

Christmas movies are airing on Friday nights all year round in honor of the 10th anniversary of Countdown to Christmas.

https://www.southernliving.com/news/hallmark-christmas-movies-all-year


----------



## Yoshi1296

LavenderIce said:


> Christmas movies are airing on Friday nights all year round in honor of the 10th anniversary of Countdown to Christmas.
> 
> https://www.southernliving.com/news/hallmark-christmas-movies-all-year



omg...this is AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## makeupbyomar

gracekelly said:


> It always amazes me how a baby can show personality!  She sounds like she will be a lot of fun when she gets older.
> 
> Apparently they are already filming the new movies for Christmas 2019!  No rest for the weary!  One director said that he loves to see how another director uses the same town that he filmed in.  I would think that the imagination of these directors must be stretched as there are only so many of the cute places to go around.
> 
> Yes, I think that Chalbert and CCB are my two favorites for these movies.


Yeah true. I worked on a couple of these Hallmark Christmas films, https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6131148/?ref_=nv_sr_1 and https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7123974/?ref_=nv_sr_1 and it amazes me how the producers want the hair/make-up and wardrobe looking very perfect and flawless due to the target audience. Some of the poor male actors had to shave 2 to 3 times a day to help achieve a clean no-make-up look. Also after every take of a scene, there was always a hair resetting adjustment on the women actors. Wardrobe couldn't have any excessive folds, or creases and no wrinkles. But yeah, it's amazing how the set guys can transform the same town or the same big house differently from one Hallmark film to the next.


----------



## gracekelly

makeupbyomar said:


> Yeah true. I worked on a couple of these Hallmark Christmas films, https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6131148/?ref_=nv_sr_1 and https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7123974/?ref_=nv_sr_1 and it amazes me how the producers want the hair/make-up and wardrobe looking very perfect and flawless due to the target audience. Some of the poor male actors had to shave 2 to 3 times a day to help achieve a clean no-make-up look. Also after every take of a scene, there was always a hair resetting adjustment on the women actors. Wardrobe couldn't have any excessive folds, or creases and no wrinkles. But yeah, it's amazing how the set guys can transform the same town or the same big house differently from one Hallmark film to the next.


Thank you for this info because it is making everyday women feel better lol!  They should stop making the character carry the same fugly cheap tote or handbag through the  entire movie.   The wardrobe is not the best.


----------



## makeupbyomar

gracekelly said:


> Thank you for this info because it is making everyday women feel better lol!  They should stop making the character carry the same fugly cheap tote or handbag through the  entire movie.   The wardrobe is not the best.


Ahh yes. in terms of budget, Hallmark is a medium budget show. So ya the props (handbags, jewelry, etc.) are from mid ranged department stores as well as the wardrobe, except uniforms which are from costume houses.

It's funny though, At the beginning of the shoot the principle women actors are all excited about the hair and make-up process, as it is a fairly straight forward clean 20 minute make-up look, but by the end of the first week they _absolutely_ hate the constant touch-ups, (then they realize they have another 3 weeks of it). as do we, as it is really excessive and intrusive for them, but Hallmark has several on-set producers and producers that visit the set daily that camp out at video village adding their two-cents worth for ALL departments, not just make-up and hair. For example, under eye concealers and correctors do not get rid of under eye shadows being cast by light... _And _so _it begins..._ A make-up expert versus a finance person, who is right? lol.

However, the day player women cast love the process as they are only in for a few scenes shooting over two days.


----------



## BagLadyT

gracekelly said:


> It always amazes me how a baby can show personality!  She sounds like she will be a lot of fun when she gets older.
> 
> Apparently they are already filming the new movies for Christmas 2019!  No rest for the weary!  One director said that he loves to see how another director uses the same town that he filmed in.  I would think that the imagination of these directors must be stretched as there are only so many of the cute places to go around.
> 
> Yes, I think that Chalbert and CCB are my two favorites for these movies.



She does something new every week. When she’s sleeping and someone starts talking loud she puts her hand up in protest! It’s the funniest thing!

As for the repeat sets, can we say gazebo anyone?! Lol!


----------



## BagLadyT

makeupbyomar said:


> Yeah true. I worked on a couple of these Hallmark Christmas films, https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6131148/?ref_=nv_sr_1 and https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7123974/?ref_=nv_sr_1 and it amazes me how the producers want the hair/make-up and wardrobe looking very perfect and flawless due to the target audience. Some of the poor male actors had to shave 2 to 3 times a day to help achieve a clean no-make-up look. Also after every take of a scene, there was always a hair resetting adjustment on the women actors. Wardrobe couldn't have any excessive folds, or creases and no wrinkles. But yeah, it's amazing how the set guys can transform the same town or the same big house differently from one Hallmark film to the next.




Omg!!! I’d do anything to be a fly on the wall!! That’s amazing you worked there!


----------



## LavenderIce

BagLadyT said:


> She does something new every week. When she’s sleeping and someone starts talking loud she puts her hand up in protest! It’s the funniest thing!
> 
> *As for the repeat sets, can we say gazebo anyone?! Lol!*



It's not a Hallmark movie without that gazebo.  lol


----------



## gracekelly

LavenderIce said:


> It's not a Hallmark movie without that gazebo.  lol


How about a festival, gingerbread contest, and a sleigh. Oh and real Santa masquerading as a fake Santa


----------



## gracekelly

gracekelly said:


> How about a festival, gingerbread contest, and a sleigh. Oh and real Santa masquerading as a fake Santa


And I want to see a kiss before the last 1.5 min


----------



## makeupbyomar

BagLadyT said:


> Omg!!! I’d do anything to be a fly on the wall!! That’s amazing you worked there!


Yeah it was fun because I got to work with some actors that I've worked with in the past.


----------



## gracekelly

makeupbyomar said:


> Yeah it was fun because I got to work with some actors that I've worked with in the past.


Have any favorites?


----------



## makeupbyomar

gracekelly said:


> Have any favorites?


Pip Dwyer. Despite the dramatic roles she takes, she is very funny and has a great sense of humour.


----------



## gracekelly

makeupbyomar said:


> Pip Dwyer. Despite the dramatic roles she takes, she is very funny and has a great sense of humour.


She is very pretty so it must make the job easier.


----------



## LavenderIce

Can you handle it?  40 new movies this holiday season between Hallmark Channel and HM&M!  

https://www.hallmarkchannel.com/chr...hallmarkchannel.com/christmas/the-latest-news

THE LATEST CHRISTMAS NEWS BLOG
Thursday, April 4, 2019


Countdown to Christmas is getting an upgrade this year, with 40 brand new movies rolling out on Hallmark Channel and Hallmark Movie and Mysteries. Hallmark Channel will air 24 of these, while Hallmark Movie and Mysteries will have 16 new movies.

These include, "A Family Under The Christmas Tree," (tentative title) starring Merritt Paterson (Christmas at the Palace) and Jon Cor (Love on Safari). The movie centers around an extreme sports photographer who returns home for the holiday to look after her grandmother and ends up lending a helping hand to a neighbor who needs assistance watching his nephew.

"A Family Under the Christmas Tree," joins previously announced movies: "The Christmas Song" starring Kristin Chenoweth and Scott Wolf, "Holiday for Heroes" starring Melissa Claire Egan and Marc Blucas, and a Blake Shelton Executive Producer film.

Don't want to wait until late 2019 to get in the holiday spirit? Look for a brand new Christmas movie to debut this July during Hallmark Channel's Keepsake Christmas.


----------



## gracekelly

LavenderIce said:


> Can you handle it?  40 new movies this holiday season between Hallmark Channel and HM&M!
> 
> https://www.hallmarkchannel.com/christmas/the-latest-news?et_cid=113390&et_rid=16236104&linkid=https://www.hallmarkchannel.com/christmas/the-latest-news
> 
> THE LATEST CHRISTMAS NEWS BLOG
> Thursday, April 4, 2019
> 
> 
> Countdown to Christmas is getting an upgrade this year, with 40 brand new movies rolling out on Hallmark Channel and Hallmark Movie and Mysteries. Hallmark Channel will air 24 of these, while Hallmark Movie and Mysteries will have 16 new movies.
> 
> These include, "A Family Under The Christmas Tree," (tentative title) starring Merritt Paterson (Christmas at the Palace) and Jon Cor (Love on Safari). The movie centers around an extreme sports photographer who returns home for the holiday to look after her grandmother and ends up lending a helping hand to a neighbor who needs assistance watching his nephew.
> 
> "A Family Under the Christmas Tree," joins previously announced movies: "The Christmas Song" starring Kristin Chenoweth and Scott Wolf, "Holiday for Heroes" starring Melissa Claire Egan and Marc Blucas, and a Blake Shelton Executive Producer film.
> 
> Don't want to wait until late 2019 to get in the holiday spirit? Look for a brand new Christmas movie to debut this July during Hallmark Channel's Keepsake Christmas.


Just told the DH about this. His eyes still haven’t returned to the front of his head


----------



## LavenderIce

gracekelly said:


> Just told the DH about this. His eyes still haven’t returned to the front of his head


Poor guy.  What a way to start his weekend.  lol


----------



## makeupbyomar

gracekelly said:


> She is very pretty so it must make the job easier.


Yeah most actors if not all of them really take care of their skin, and we help with that when they wrap for the day by removing their make-ups.


----------



## coutureinatl

*Start Decking The Halls: Hallmark Will Air A Record-Breaking 40 New Christmas Movies
*
https://www.delish.com/food-news/a27053866/hallmark-will-break-christmas-movie-record-this-year/?utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=socialflowFBDEL&utm_medium=social-media&fbclid=IwAR2id7JEEBy1-FpdpkVFilYCmuSOiu7t4dTQ5d1pfxOe_rN_KrEzN8MKO4M


----------



## daisychainz

I was just watching Marriage at Graceland. Pretty bad movie, lol. The only thing I noticed was Kelly's purse in almost every scene - it's been available for many months in a rainbow of colors from Target for 24.99/18.99 on sale.


----------



## simone72

Christmas in July anyone ?? Are they airing the whole month this year anyone know?


----------



## VickyB

simone72 said:


> Christmas in July anyone ?? Are they airing the whole month this year anyone know?


Can't wait! I think it might start mid month and be on for two weeks.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Starts tomorrow and goes till July 14 *I Believe*


----------



## shast911

https://people.com/tv/lifetime-christmas-movies-2019/


----------



## mary333

I just watched The Most Wonderful Time of the Year and loved it! Can’t wait for all the new Christmas movies, I love Hallmark.


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Ugh. No way.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

So exciting.


----------



## BagLadyT

Anyone start watching yet? Are you still here fellow cheese addicts?


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Anyone start watching yet? Are you still here fellow cheese addicts?



Yes I did!! I watched two just now. Well the second is still ongoing but I'm on the computer now haha


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yes I did!! I watched two just now. Well the second is still ongoing but I'm on the computer now haha



Nice! I’m going to try to watch my first one of the season tomorrow! How are you? You’re all done with school now right? Last year you finished?


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Nice! I’m going to try to watch my first one of the season tomorrow! How are you? You’re all done with school now right? Last year you finished?



Yay hope you enjoy it! I want to watch one tomorrow too.

I'm doing great! Thank you so much for asking! I finished school this year in May, I was supposed to finish in December but had one more class left. Working full time right now. Hope you are doing well too! How is the little one doing?


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yay hope you enjoy it! I want to watch one tomorrow too.
> 
> I'm doing great! Thank you so much for asking! I finished school this year in May, I was supposed to finish in December but had one more class left. Working full time right now. Hope you are doing well too! How is the little one doing?



So awesome! I remember when you said you had homework and had to prepare for tests and now look at ya!  I hope you’re happy with your job!

Little one will be 1 in December and she’s huge! She’s my whole world and I thank God for her everyday. I’m excited to take her to get her pic taken with Santa and to do other festive things with her. When she’s older I’ll get her hooked on Hallmark Movies too.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> So awesome! I remember when you said you had homework and had to prepare for tests and now look at ya!  I hope you’re happy with your job!
> 
> Little one will be 1 in December and she’s huge! She’s my whole world and I thank God for her everyday. I’m excited to take her to get her pic taken with Santa and to do other festive things with her. When she’s older I’ll get her hooked on Hallmark Movies too.



Aw thanks so much! haha I don't miss those exams and homeworks! Job is pretty good, been there for about 2.5 years so def keeping my eyes open for something new to challenge me further.

Wow 1 already! That is so awesome and glad she's doing well and bringing you joy! Can't wait to have another little Hallmark movie fan on the forum soon! Ha! Christmas with kids are truly the best, doing holiday activities with my nephews are priceless moments that I'll cherish forever!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Aw thanks so much! haha I don't miss those exams and homeworks! Job is pretty good, been there for about 2.5 years so def keeping my eyes open for something new to challenge me further.
> 
> Wow 1 already! That is so awesome and glad she's doing well and bringing you joy! Can't wait to have another little Hallmark movie fan on the forum soon! Ha! Christmas with kids are truly the best, doing holiday activities with my nephews are priceless moments that I'll cherish forever!



Well I hope the new year brings you a new job opportunity! 

I couldn’t agree more about little ones and holiday activities. Everything is so magical to them making it exciting for us as well! 

I was just trying to watch Nostalgic Christmas but someone here (hubby) changed it to football! Not to worry, I recorded it. 

Hope you have a holiday season full of fun and love. Keep in touch friend.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Well I hope the new year brings you a new job opportunity!
> 
> I couldn’t agree more about little ones and holiday activities. Everything is so magical to them making it exciting for us as well!
> 
> I was just trying to watch Nostalgic Christmas but someone here (hubby) changed it to football! Not to worry, I recorded it.
> 
> Hope you have a holiday season full of fun and love. Keep in touch friend.



Thank you! I hope so too. I'm currently watching Mingle All the Way and I love it haha! 

Hope you have wonderful holiday season as well! We'll for sure keep in touch!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Oh yeah been watching since they started playing new ones on Halloween LOL


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm disappointed in the pairings so far.  Andrew Walker and Stephanie Tanner?  No thank you.  I can't watch the Full House girls as grown ups for some reason.  I'm looking forward to this weekend, Jesse Metcalf and Autumn Reeser.  They have decent chemistry and she's a good actress.  I can watch their movie A Country Wedding over and over.  I'm definitely looking forward to Christmas at the Plaza with Ryan Paevy.


----------



## Yoshi1296

LavenderIce said:


> I'm disappointed in the pairings so far.  Andrew Walker and Stephanie Tanner?  No thank you.  I can't watch the Full House girls as grown ups for some reason.  I'm looking forward to this weekend, Jesse Metcalf and Autumn Reeser.  They have decent chemistry and she's a good actress.  I can watch their movie A Country Wedding over and over.  I'm definitely looking forward to Christmas at the Plaza with Ryan Paevy.



omg when is Christmas at the plaza airing?


----------



## LavenderIce

Yoshi1296 said:


> omg when is Christmas at the plaza airing?


 
Friday, Nov. 29th.


----------



## Yoshi1296

LavenderIce said:


> Friday, Nov. 29th.



Awesome thanks!! I'm definitely gonna watch!


----------



## BagLadyT

Glitterandstuds said:


> Oh yeah been watching since they started playing new ones on Halloween LOL



Nice!!! I knew we weren’t alone!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Why do they have to start so early? I miss my mystery shows.....


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m addicted to Hallmark this time of year! That’s all I watch. I personally like they start early in the season. I already have two trees up in my house!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Yoshi1296 said:


> omg when is Christmas at the plaza airing?


I’m not familiar with that one! I need to set my DVR so I don’t miss it.


----------



## gracekelly

Hallmark is trying to reach out to their audience and expand it as well.  Being a realist, I would say it is a bid to sell more holiday cards for a holiday other than Christmas. lol!  Actually,  I think it is a smart and nice idea.  I read an article about this and it turns out that many of the writers, production people and directors of these movies are Jewish and some have interfaith marriages, so they are all happy about this.
https://www.algemeiner.com/2019/11/...t-to-premiere-hanukkah-movies-for-first-time/


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

There are a couple Hallmark movies that air during the Christmas season that I always enjoy watching (so cheesy, but oh so good!)...

Nine Lives At Christmas (2014): As the Christmas holiday draws near, a veterinary student (Kimberly Sustad) and a stray cat challenge a fireman's (Brandon Routh aka Superman, lol) commitment to life as a bachelor.

12 Gifts of Christmas (2015): Anna (Katrina Law) is hired to become a personal Christmas shopper for Marc (Aaron O'Connell). As they work together, Anna helps Marc learn that Christmas giving should be about the importance of the gift, and Anna discovers she might find success as an artist in an unexpected way.


----------



## gracekelly

Last night they showed one of my favorites, _Christmas Under Wraps_ with Candace Cameron Bure.   OMG! They departed from the formula too!  They let the couple kiss after only one hour of the movie instead of the last 30 seconds!


----------



## makeupbyomar

gracekelly said:


> Hallmark is trying to reach out to their audience and expand it as well.  Being a realist, I would say it is a bid to sell more holiday cards for a holiday other than Christmas. lol!  Actually,  I think it is a smart and nice idea.  I read an article about this and it turns out that many of the writers, production people and directors of these movies are Jewish and some have interfaith marriages, so they are all happy about this.
> https://www.algemeiner.com/2019/11/...t-to-premiere-hanukkah-movies-for-first-time/


That's true. Being that Hallmark is American, shooting with Canadian crews that's a given. _And_ being an American production, the demographic is the Bible Belt, so we have a long list of of what we can and cannot shoot (all departments), so it's very strict, but they're fairly straight forward to shoot. The only downside is shooting a Christmas movie in the middle of Summer, tempers can be short.


----------



## LavenderIce

The one glaring issue I have is the lack of POC in the cast.  I'm not going to lie that I've enjoyed these movies in the past.  However, they are slow in evolving to remedy that, so this year I've been watching Lifetime's holiday movies instead.


----------



## makeupbyomar

LavenderIce said:


> The one glaring issue I have is the lack of POC in the cast.  I'm not going to lie that I've enjoyed these movies in the past.  However, they are slow in evolving to remedy that, so this year I've been watching Lifetime's holiday movies instead.


Oh yes! And oh how many production meetings this very subject comes up... Again... Bible belt. Money is the necessary evil in the end. One can see this more and more with US / Chinese co-productions. Finding the middle ground with content and cultural values etc.


----------



## coutureinatl




----------



## gracekelly

coutureinatl said:


> View attachment 4613940









At least one snowball fight.  Baking/decorating a gingerbread house. Trimming the tree. Handmade Christmas decorations.  Decorations on every square inch of the set used and multiple Christmas trees.   A Christmas Market.  A mean developer who wants to buy/ruin the whole town. Broken heart that will be mended by the end of the movie.  Dance/party at the end of the movie.  Plot with prince or princess.  Widow/widower as D.I.V.O.R.C.E. is not a word recognized by Hallmark.   Kiss in the last minute of the movie.


----------



## Grande Latte

I watch my share. Don't have a favorite because they are essentially all the same. I knit and I just zone out/ relax with these in the background.


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> The one glaring issue I have is the lack of POC in the cast.  I'm not going to lie that I've enjoyed these movies in the past.  However, they are slow in evolving to remedy that, so this year I've been watching Lifetime's holiday movies instead.



How dare you cheat on Hallmark!

I need to check a Lifetime movie out...


----------



## BagLadyT

gracekelly said:


> At least one snowball fight.  Baking/decorating a gingerbread house. Trimming the tree. Handmade Christmas decorations.  Decorations on every square inch of the set used and multiple Christmas trees.   A Christmas Market.  A mean developer who wants to buy/ruin the whole town. Broken heart that will be mended by the end of the movie.  Dance/party at the end of the movie.  Plot with prince or princess.  Widow/widower as D.I.V.O.R.C.E. is not a word recognized by Hallmark.   Kiss in the last minute of the movie.



SPOT ON!


----------



## LavenderIce

SNL does it again:


----------



## LavenderIce




----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> SNL does it again:




“One dry kiss in the gazebo.”


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I feel like the Hallmark ones this year have really improved. Normally they are so cheesy but the writing and actors have improved in a major way. Several were downright good.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

And that's a wrap on Christmas movies. Boooo


----------



## LavenderIce

Glitterandstuds said:


> And that's a wrap on Christmas movies. Boooo


It's a wrap on original Christmas movies.  They're still showing reruns.


----------



## LavenderIce

BagLadyT said:


> How dare you cheat on Hallmark!
> 
> I need to check a Lifetime movie out...



Lifetime is back to original programming.  I'm back to Hallmark until they stop the Christmas movies reruns.


----------



## gracekelly

I actually thought that some of the Lifetime movies were better and funnier.  The scenery in Christmas in Rome was great.


----------



## cosmogrl5

My father is addicted to Hallmark Christmas movies. He actually rates them.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Was just at the salon and read in a Better Homes magazine that the Hallmark movies are generally filmed in March-May and entire filming process lasts just 10-15 days.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I wonder if we'll have any new movies this year at all? With the pandemic it looks like there won't be too many new movies on their schedule.


----------



## BagLadyT

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I wonder if we'll have any new movies this year at all? With the pandemic it looks like there won't be too many new movies on their schedule.



I hope so! I read your message above and if that’s true...


----------



## Yoshi1296

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I wonder if we'll have any new movies this year at all? With the pandemic it looks like there won't be too many new movies on their schedule.



I agree, filming has halted completely so I'm assuming they'll play lots of movies from the previous years. Which I don't mind at all. There are a lot of Hallmark movies I haven't seen yet.


----------



## simone72

I want to put my Xmas tree up already after this year I think it’s going to be earlier and earlier ! Hope they add some new movies because I have seen them all over and over again!


----------



## makeupbyomar

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I wonder if we'll have any new movies this year at all? With the pandemic it looks like there won't be too many new movies on their schedule.


According to our Film Union, the Province, (ON) keeps moving the goal post forward for film productions to resume filming.

There are a lot of film productions on the schedule that are being by backed up by more productions being slotted in. Based on this, no new films are being released until the very end of 2021 going forward. 

Films that are already in post might be released as scheduled, for example Wonder Woman 1984 (2020). Ya... I know, not a Hallmark film


----------



## Yoshi1296

simone72 said:


> I want to put my Xmas tree up already after this year I think it’s going to be earlier and earlier ! Hope they add some new movies because I have seen them all over and over again!



I'm thinking this too!We're home all the time and appears that we will be until the end of the years, so why not decorate and get ready for the holidays? haha


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I have no affiliation with this blog, but I came upon it while searching for upcoming Hallmark movies. It's very extensive! It has all the info. on all the movies past and upcoming and from other channels, too. It looks like it's regularly updated with lots of participation from people. I found a whole list of summer/fall films they plan to release.
https://itsawonderfulmovie.blogspot.com/


----------



## LavenderIce

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I have no affiliation with this blog, but I came upon it while searching for upcoming Hallmark movies. It's very extensive! It has all the info. on all the movies past and upcoming and from other channels, too. It looks like it's regularly updated with lots of participation from people. I found a whole list of summer/fall films they plan to release.
> https://itsawonderfulmovie.blogspot.com/


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## simone72

Currently watching Summer Villa with Victor Webster


----------



## Graw

simone72 said:


> Currently watching Summer Villa with Victor Webster



I love that movie!  His facial expressions are hilarious.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Just watched Love Under the Olive Tree - the storyline was recycled from at least 2 other recent films. Only real thing of note was that it featured the first gay love interests I think Hallmark romances has ever done? They were not the lead characters and it was done very subtle, but at least Hallmark is getting more modern with its romance storylines! It was presented in a very Hallmark-y way, of course, but it's nice to see real life infused into the sometimes superfake stories.


----------



## Yoshi1296

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Just watched Love Under the Olive Tree - the storyline was recycled from at least 2 other recent films. Only real thing of note was that it featured the first gay love interests I think Hallmark romances has ever done? They were not the lead characters and it was done very subtle, but at least Hallmark is getting more modern with its romance storylines! It was presented in a very Hallmark-y way, of course, but it's nice to see real life infused into the sometimes superfake stories.




Ohh I'll have to check it out! As a gay person myself I'm glad to see Hallmark slowly become more inclusive!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Yoshi1296 said:


> Ohh I'll have to check it out! As a gay person myself I'm glad to see Hallmark slowly become more inclusive!


It was very sweet. Don't expect blatant lol - it's Hallmark after all


----------



## Yoshi1296

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It was very sweet. Don't expect blatant lol - it's Hallmark after all



haha cute! Yes thats true haha! Can't wait to watch it!


----------



## simone72

Have they started the Christmas in July yet? I’m too lazy to research !


----------



## simone72

Actually I googled https://www.hallmarkmoviesandmysteries.com/christmas-in-july/gold-crown-christmas-2020


----------



## LavenderIce

Christmas Keepsake Week/Christmas in July Starts July 10th on Hallmark Channel.

Between HM&M and HC line ups, we'll get our Christmas fix.


----------



## Graw

LavenderIce said:


> Lifetime is back to original programming.  I'm back to Hallmark until they stop the Christmas movies reruns.



I like lifetime, but watching a happy ending movie with the lifetime commercials: your neighbor is stalking you, killer boss, killer nanny ... Sometimes I don’t want to see that! 



gracekelly said:


> I actually thought that some of the Lifetime movies were better and funnier.  The scenery in Christmas in Rome was great.




Lifetime does have some great movies.


simone72 said:


> Have they started the Christmas in July yet? I’m too lazy to research !


. It’s on


----------



## ccbaggirl89

The Christmas movie list has been put out. 23 new movies, 13 titles and stars already provided, 10 more to go. I bookmarked this page, it updates very regularly.
Details:








						HALLMARK CHANNEL'S 2020 *Countdown to Christmas* Movies with "Christmas in Vienna," "If I Only Had Christmas," "Christmas Waltz," "Christmas in Evergreen 4" and So Much More! *SEE HERE:
					

It's a Wonderful Movie -Family & Christmas Movies on TV - Hallmark Channel, Hallmark Movies & Mysteries, ABCfamily &More! Come watch with us!




					itsawonderfulmovie.blogspot.com


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for sharing @ccbaggirl89!   First off, I can't believe my eyes.  So many POC (for Hallmark!) Secondly, I'm relieved that they have new Christmas movies this year.  I was worried the shut down limited production for their holiday movies.


----------



## Yoshi1296

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The Christmas movie list has been put out. 23 new movies, 13 titles and stars already provided, 10 more to go. I bookmarked this page, it updates very regularly.
> Details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HALLMARK CHANNEL'S 2020 *Countdown to Christmas* Movies with "Christmas in Vienna," "If I Only Had Christmas," "Christmas Waltz," "Christmas in Evergreen 4" and So Much More! *SEE HERE:
> 
> 
> It's a Wonderful Movie -Family & Christmas Movies on TV - Hallmark Channel, Hallmark Movies & Mysteries, ABCfamily &More! Come watch with us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsawonderfulmovie.blogspot.com





LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for sharing @ccbaggirl89!   First off, I can't believe my eyes.  So many POC (for Hallmark!) Secondly, I'm relieved that they have new Christmas movies this year.  I was worried the shut down limited production for their holiday movies.



yaaassss we live for divERSITY!!

This is fantastic! Thank you! I'm already so excited for the holidays. This year has been a total mess.


----------



## musiclover

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The Christmas movie list has been put out. 23 new movies, 13 titles and stars already provided, 10 more to go. I bookmarked this page, it updates very regularly.
> Details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HALLMARK CHANNEL'S 2020 *Countdown to Christmas* Movies with "Christmas in Vienna," "If I Only Had Christmas," "Christmas Waltz," "Christmas in Evergreen 4" and So Much More! *SEE HERE:
> 
> 
> It's a Wonderful Movie -Family & Christmas Movies on TV - Hallmark Channel, Hallmark Movies & Mysteries, ABCfamily &More! Come watch with us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsawonderfulmovie.blogspot.com


Thank you for the link!  I'm a huge fan of Christmas and Hallmark movies.  The Christmas in July series of movies has been a lot of fun!


----------



## LavenderIce

The holiday movies are upon us!

Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas starting on Saturday, Oct. 24th:








						Movie Guide - Countdown to Christmas 2020
					

Get the details on every new premiere in our 2020 Countdown to Christmas Movies Preview! >>




					www.hallmarkchannel.com
				




Lifetime It's a Wonderful Lifetime starting on Friday, Oct. 23rd:








						Lifetime TV Schedule | Lifetime
					

Check the Lifetime show schedule and find out when your favorite shows are airing. Find cast bios, videos, and exclusive content on | Lifetime




					www.mylifetime.com


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> The holiday movies are upon us!
> 
> Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas starting on Saturday, Oct. 24th:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movie Guide - Countdown to Christmas 2020
> 
> 
> Get the details on every new premiere in our 2020 Countdown to Christmas Movies Preview! >>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hallmarkchannel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lifetime It's a Wonderful Lifetime starting on Friday, Oct. 23rd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lifetime TV Schedule | Lifetime
> 
> 
> Check the Lifetime show schedule and find out when your favorite shows are airing. Find cast bios, videos, and exclusive content on | Lifetime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mylifetime.com



Ooh nice! I’ll be watching for sure! ‘Tis the season!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Wow! I must say this year flew by with all the chaos going on.

Hope you all have been safe and healthy! Can't wait to watch these Hallmark movies with y'all!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow! I must say this year flew by with all the chaos going on.
> 
> Hope you all have been safe and healthy! Can't wait to watch these Hallmark movies with y'all!



Hi there friend! Good to see you back here. What’s new w you??


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Hi there friend! Good to see you back here. What’s new w you??



omg Hi!! I'm doing well! Trying to stay sane amidst all the crazyness in the world right now, ha! I just started a new job and began my masters program so been very busy as of late, but doing very well overall. 

How are you? Hope you and your loved ones are safe and happy!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> omg Hi!! I'm doing well! Trying to stay sane amidst all the crazyness in the world right now, ha! I just started a new job and began my masters program so been very busy as of late, but doing very well overall.
> 
> How are you? Hope you and your loved ones are safe and happy!



That’s amazing! Wishing you success with your new position and congrats with starting your Master’s Degree. Busy, busy!!!


I just had my second child, another daughter, about two and a half weeks ago. I’m sleep deprived and looK like a truck hit me and dragged me several miles but hey, all normal considering!


----------



## LavenderIce

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4884257
> 
> 
> That’s amazing! Wishing you success with your new position and congrats with starting your Master’s Degree. Busy, busy!!!
> 
> 
> I just had my second child, another daughter, about two and a half weeks ago. I’m sleep deprived and looK like a truck hit me and dragged me several miles but hey, all normal considering!



Congrats on baby #2!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4884257
> 
> 
> That’s amazing! Wishing you success with your new position and congrats with starting your Master’s Degree. Busy, busy!!!
> 
> 
> I just had my second child, another daughter, about two and a half weeks ago. I’m sleep deprived and looK like a truck hit me and dragged me several miles but hey, all normal considering!



OMG How precious! Big congrats to you and your family! She is adorable. Haha I'm sure you look just fine, but now you deserve to take it easy and get lots of rest! Sending positive vibes and soon, holiday cheer your way.

and thank you so much!


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> Congrats on baby #2!




Thank you so much friend!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> OMG How precious! Big congrats to you and your family! She is adorable. Haha I'm sure you look just fine, but now you deserve to take it easy and get lots of rest! Sending positive vibes and soon, holiday cheer your way.
> 
> and thank you so much!



❤️❤️❤️


----------



## simone72

I’m watching One Royal Holiday very cute!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Hello friends! Thinking about cheating on Hallmark. There are two cute movies on Netflix I’m eyeing. One is called, Operation Christmas Drop and the other is Dash and Lily. Both look cute! If you have a Netflix account give it a whirl.


----------



## gracekelly

I’ve been meaning to visit this thread for the longest time. I’m watching The Christmas Doctor  and laughing!  It is the cutest and Holly Robinson Peete is very good.   I think they are trying to mix things up a bit and get away from the totally  predictable plots.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I watched 4 movies today LOL

Snow Bride
Christmas Town
one about the interior decorator
and the christmas movie at elvis' house...gracie mansion?

love them all of course!


----------



## Allisonfaye

I just watched Christmas in Vienna last week. It was so beautiful...set in Vienna.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Allisonfaye said:


> I just watched Christmas in Vienna last week. It was so beautiful...set in Vienna.



I watched that too! Really liked it!

I watched Christmas at the Plaza and Christmas Waltz last night, both were alright. I didn't really enjoy them as much lol


----------



## Yoshi1296

Also watched Christmas by Starlight and wasn't much of a fan of that either! I don't know why but the new ones this year haven't really impressed me as much. They weren't BAD but I think the older ones were much better in my opinion.

I missed the premiere of The Christmas House so I really hope to catch a re-run of that one sometime soon!


----------



## LavenderIce

I watched The Christmas House, Christmas Waltz, Five Star Christmas.  
I agree, they're not as good as the older movies.


----------



## BagLadyT

I’m watching A Shoe Addict’s Christmas right now. I think it’s pretty cute!

I have a Five Star Christmas on deck next. One of the actors was on a series Workin’ Moms I just finished on Netflix. That show was hilarious  and vulgar and I loved it! It’ll be interesting to see him in this one.


----------



## lindacris

I love the hallmark Christmas movies.  What a great distraction from all that is going on around us.


----------



## gracekelly

I liked 5 Star Christmas.  
I usually enjoy Candace Cameron Bure, but I didn’t care for this last movie. The frenetic dialogue was not relaxing in the least. I have seen this in a couple of other Hallmark movies and don’t enjoy it. Lacey Chabert’s dance movie was cute. The male lead Will Kemp had great dance moves.


----------



## LavenderIce

I heard Will Kemp state in a podcast that he is trained in ballet and contemporary prior to becoming an actor. I fell asleep during Christmas Waltz.  I avoid CCB's movies in general, so I'll definitely pass her latest one with the frenetic dialogue.


----------



## gracekelly

LavenderIce said:


> I heard Will Kemp state in a podcast that he is trained in ballet and contemporary prior to becoming an actor. I fell asleep during Christmas Waltz.  I avoid CCB's movies in general, so I'll definitely pass her latest one with the frenetic dialogue.


He's good eye candy and you could see that he was a trained dancer.  I wonder if he has done any other HM movies?  Holly Robinson Peete did a cute movie where she is a physician.  There is another actress who has the last name of Lenz that I thought was fun to watch.  She was in 5 Star Christmas.


----------



## LavenderIce

Yes, Will Kemp has done other HM movies. He did one with Lacey Chabert prior to Christmas Waltz called Love, Romance and Chocolate. He has also done one with Bethany Joy Lenz, who was in Five Star Christmas. BJL is fun to watch. The movie she did with WK is called Royal Matchmaker. I didn't watch the Holly Robinson Peete one, but I heard a recap of it and it sounded cute.


----------



## gracekelly

I thought that. BJ Lenz looked so much like Kay Lenz that I though they were related. I actually looked them up and I didn’t see any evidence that they are


----------



## LavenderIce

gracekelly said:


> I thought that. BJ Lenz looked so much like Kay Lenz that I though they were related. I actually looked them up and I didn’t see any evidence that they are


Same! When BJL first came out, I thought she was KL's daughter. I looked them up as well and was disappointed that they weren't. The resemblence is too great.


----------



## BagLadyT

Hey folks! Anyone watch anything good lately? I really liked Christmas Waltz, I appreciated the dancing.


----------



## LavenderIce

Christmas She Wrote with Danica McKellar. I always enjoy hate at first sight storylines.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I could watch Will Kemp dance all day!


----------



## Yoshi1296

I want to watch the hannukah one! I think it is the first time hallmark made a hannukah focused holiday movie!


----------



## gracekelly

Yoshi1296 said:


> I want to watch the hannukah one! I think it is the first time hallmark made a hannukah focused holiday movie!


Miseltoe and Menorahs?  I saw that last year and then watched it again last night. . I thought it was well done and very cute. They are doing a new one for Hanukkah this Sat night. I’m sure all of you have noticed that Hallmark is trying to address everything including more same sex relationships, more AA actors in major storylines, and more people of different ethnicities.  I do like the inclusion of more music and dancing  this year as well.   These are all upbeat movies, but my one request would be to tone down the fast paced perkiness  factor. Sometimes it is just too much.


----------



## gracekelly

LavenderIce said:


> Christmas She Wrote with Danica McKellar. I always enjoy hate at first sight storylines.


Danica is a summa cum laude  grad of UCLA with a math major!  She has written books for young people about math and co authored published papers about mathematical theory. I  think this is far more impressive than her acting skills.


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> Christmas She Wrote with Danica McKellar. I always enjoy hate at first sight storylines.


----------



## BagLadyT

Glitterandstuds said:


> I could watch Will Kemp dance all day!



Right?! I watched the dance numbers more than once!


----------



## BagLadyT

gracekelly said:


> Danica is a summa cum laude  grad of UCLA with a math major!  She has written books for young people about math and co authored published papers about mathematical theory. I  think this is far more impressive than her acting skills.



100%!


----------



## Yoshi1296

gracekelly said:


> Miseltoe and Menorahs?  I saw that last year and then watched it again last night. . I thought it was well done and very cute. They are doing a new one for Hanukkah this Sat night. I’m sure all of you have noticed that Hallmark is trying to address everything including more same sex relationships, more AA actors in major storylines, and more people of different ethnicities.  I do like the inclusion of more music and dancing  this year as well.   These are all upbeat movies, but my one request would be to tone down the fast paced perkiness  factor. Sometimes it is just too much.



I agree! I wanna see more realistic emotion


----------



## Yoshi1296

I'm watching Christmas She Wrote and I really like it! But I feel like Trip Wyndham is a lot older than Kayleigh lol


----------



## Yoshi1296

gracekelly said:


> Miseltoe and Menorahs?  I saw that last year and then watched it again last night. . I thought it was well done and very cute. They are doing a new one for Hanukkah this Sat night. I’m sure all of you have noticed that Hallmark is trying to address everything including more same sex relationships, more AA actors in major storylines, and more people of different ethnicities.  I do like the inclusion of more music and dancing  this year as well.   These are all upbeat movies, but my one request would be to tone down the fast paced perkiness  factor. Sometimes it is just too much.





Yoshi1296 said:


> I agree! I wanna see more realistic emotion



I just watched the premiere of Love, Lights, Hannukah and it was fantastic! I really liked that movie!! Exactly what you and I were looking for in terms of less perky and more emotional. Really enjoyed it!


----------



## LavenderIce

Yoshi1296 said:


> I'm watching Christmas She Wrote and I really like it! But I feel like Trip Wyndham is a lot older than Kayleigh lol



I looked up their ages. The actor who plays Trip was born 1969 and Danica 1975. I was actually rooting for her ex the doctor in this one.

Hallmark has improved their casting with diversity and same sex storylines. I haven't forgotten about the backlash they received for pulling the same sex wedding commercial from the air. I always "cheat" on Hallmark with Lifetime. They are a step ahead in terms of inclusivity. I just watched a movie where their lead actress was wheelchair bound.


----------



## Yoshi1296

LavenderIce said:


> I looked up their ages. The actor who plays Trip was born 1969 and Danica 1975. I was actually rooting for her ex the doctor in this one.
> 
> Hallmark has improved their casting with diversity and same sex storylines. I haven't forgotten about the backlash they received for pulling the same sex wedding commercial from the air. I always "cheat" on Hallmark with Lifetime. They are a step ahead in terms of inclusivity. I just watched a movie where their lead actress was wheelchair bound.




Oh wow, I wonder why tripp looked a lot older, my mom and I felt like danica was sooo much younger throughout the entire movie haha!

I agree with you about lifetime, they are definitely better with diversity. I'm glad to see that they are considering bodily diversity, very rarely do we see portrayals of disabled individuals on television. The focus on able-bodied individuals is pretty much the only focus in media, which is unfortunate.

I'm glad to see hallmark embrace some form of diversity this year, hope they slowly move forwards and embrace more diversity as the years go by. As a queer person of color myself that LOVES the holidays, seeing diversity in media is especially encouraging to myself and so many like me!


----------



## gracekelly

LavenderIce said:


> I looked up their ages. The actor who plays Trip was born 1969 and Danica 1975. I was actually rooting for her ex the doctor in this one.
> 
> Hallmark has improved their casting with diversity and same sex storylines. I haven't forgotten about the backlash they received for pulling the same sex wedding commercial from the air. I always "cheat" on Hallmark with Lifetime. They are a step ahead in terms of inclusivity. I just watched a movie where their lead actress was wheelchair bound.


I just watched that one.  I thought it was pretty good. Her disability was pretty much ignored with the exception of the bowling scene and a few comments.  

Watching the the new Hanukkah movie now.  The premise is interesting.

I agree that the actor with Danica looked much older.  I didn’t  like the doctor character at all. Lol!  Truthfully his storyline was ridiculous.


----------



## gracekelly

Yoshi1296 said:


> Oh wow, I wonder why tripp looked a lot older, my mom and I felt like danica was sooo much younger throughout the entire movie haha!
> 
> I agree with you about lifetime, they are definitely better with diversity. I'm glad to see that they are considering bodily diversity, very rarely do we see portrayals of disabled individuals on television. The focus on able-bodied individuals is pretty much the only focus in media, which is unfortunate.
> 
> I'm glad to see hallmark embrace some form of diversity this year, hope they slowly move forwards and embrace more diversity as the years go by. As a queer person of color myself that LOVES the holidays, seeing diversity in media is especially encouraging to myself and so many like me!


I find that this year I am watching more Lifetime movies because they aren’t so formulaic and they are more reflective of society today. Of course they sugar coat things the same way as Hallmark, but you expect that with Christmas  movies.   Another thing I have noticed on Hallmark and Lifetime is that the actors are not picture perfect.   its Nice to see people who look like real people.


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> I'm watching Christmas She Wrote and I really like it! But I feel like Trip Wyndham is a lot older than Kayleigh lol



I was thinking the same thing! I’ve only seen the preview but thought, hmm.. ok.


----------



## LavenderIce

Yoshi1296 said:


> Oh wow, I wonder why tripp looked a lot older, my mom and I felt like danica was sooo much younger throughout the entire movie haha!
> 
> I agree with you about lifetime, they are definitely better with diversity. I'm glad to see that they are considering bodily diversity, very rarely do we see portrayals of disabled individuals on television. The focus on able-bodied individuals is pretty much the only focus in media, which is unfortunate.
> 
> I'm glad to see hallmark embrace some form of diversity this year, hope they slowly move forwards and embrace more diversity as the years go by. As a queer person of color myself that LOVES the holidays, seeing diversity in media is especially encouraging to myself and so many like me!



You can add Paramount on the list for holiday movies with a same sex storyline. Here's the trailer for Dashing in December airing tonight:


An article with one of the stars:








						'Dashing in December' Is Juan Pablo Di Pace's First Gay Love Story
					

"You're like, Oh, I'm kissing a boy and this is what I usually get turned on by in real life, and at the same time you’re nervous because you've never allowed yourself to be that free [on screen,]" the star tells Out.




					www.out.com
				




Lifetime had Christmas A La Mode last year with an actress Katie LaClerc,  who is hearing impaired.  They really impress me with their body diversity.


----------



## LavenderIce

Yoshi1296 said:


> Also watched Christmas by Starlight and wasn't much of a fan of that either! I don't know why but the new ones this year haven't really impressed me as much. They weren't BAD but I think the older ones were much better in my opinion.
> 
> I missed the premiere of The Christmas House so I really hope to catch a re-run of that one sometime soon!



I hope you were able to catch a re-air of The Christmas House. Jonathan Bennet said after filming a kissing scene with his screen husband that there was not a dry eye on set. He said various crew members came to him and thanked him for finally being able to see themselves on screen.


----------



## LavenderIce

gracekelly said:


> I just watched that one.  I thought it was pretty good. Her disability was pretty much ignored with the exception of the bowling scene and a few comments.
> 
> Watching the the new Hanukkah movie now.  The premise is interesting.
> 
> I agree that the actor with Danica looked much older.  I didn’t  like the doctor character at all. Lol!  Truthfully his storyline was ridiculous.



Though they do cast the actors of different abilities, they don't make it a focus of the story, so that could be an area of improvement. Last year, Christmas A La Mode starred Katie Leclerc, a hearing impaired actress who portrayed a regular hearing character.


----------



## gracekelly

LavenderIce said:


> Though they do cast the actors of different abilities, they don't make it a focus of the story, so that could be an area of improvement. Last year, Christmas A La Mode starred Katie Leclerc, a hearing impaired actress who portrayed a regular hearing character.


I was thinking about this  today and on one hand it is good and on the other not realistic, but it is a Christmas movie after all, so they are not going to address issues that might be arising in a relationship like this one.  I discussed this with the DH and he said he just read an article in the NYT written by a man who lost his ability to walk in an accident when he was in his 20's The article described the difficulties he had dealing with everyday things like getting on the NYC subway.  We never saw Izzi doing anything that looked like difficult.  The only nod was the bowling alley scene when she dropped the ball to make a strike.

Back to topic.  For some reason I expected to dislike the newest Hanukkah movie.  It wasn't as ridiculous as I expected.  The elephant in the room for me was that the character was most likely brought up Roman Catholic by her Italian adoptive mother.  That issue was not addressed at all and it should have been somehow worked into the story.  I have friends who are in a blended religious situation and they cope with this nicely.  Perhaps next year, the movies will move on to this more realistic situation.  On the whole, the Christmas movies don't deal with religion at all and in fact, the Hanukkah movie had more religion in it than most Christmas movies.   I can't recall the last time any character in any of these movies spoke of going to church on Christmas Day.


----------



## LavenderIce

Hallmark has a lane and rarely deviates from it. I definitely want to see more growth in the future, but for now, those sealed with a kiss happy endings is comforting.


----------



## Yoshi1296

LavenderIce said:


> Hallmark has a lane and rarely deviates from it. I definitely want to see more growth in the future, but for now, those sealed with a kiss happy endings is comforting.



I agree. It's something I needed during this extremely stressful year, honestly.


----------



## gracekelly

LavenderIce said:


> Hallmark has a lane and rarely deviates from it. I definitely want to see more growth in the future, but for now, those sealed with a kiss happy endings is comforting.


I understand. I think that maybe I need a vacation from the formula.


----------



## LavenderIce

gracekelly said:


> I was thinking about this  today and on one hand it is good and on the other not realistic, but it is a Christmas movie after all, so they are not going to address issues that might be arising in a relationship like this one.  I discussed this with the DH and he said he just read an article in the NYT written by a man who lost his ability to walk in an accident when he was in his 20's The article described the difficulties he had dealing with everyday things like getting on the NYC subway.  We never saw Izzi doing anything that looked like difficult.  The only nod was the bowling alley scene when she dropped the ball to make a strike.
> 
> Back to topic.  For some reason I expected to dislike the newest Hanukkah movie.  It wasn't as ridiculous as I expected.  The elephant in the room for me was that the character was most likely brought up Roman Catholic by her Italian adoptive mother.  That issue was not addressed at all and it should have been somehow worked into the story.  I have friends who are in a blended religious situation and they cope with this nicely.  Perhaps next year, the movies will move on to this more realistic situation.  On the whole, the Christmas movies don't deal with religion at all and in fact, the Hanukkah movie had more religion in it than most Christmas movies.   *I can't recall the last time any character in any of these movies spoke of going to church on Christmas Day.*



I just tuned into the premiere Lonestar Christmas on Lifetime and one of the characters said she was waiting for her son to take her to church!

ETA Looks like the final scene takes place in the church!

tbh since Hallmark's demographic seems to be super traditional people, I'm surprised their movies don't show more of them going to church/services. Maybe if there was a gazebo in the church, they'd go more often.


----------



## LavenderIce

Does anybody else get hungry watching these holiday movies? There are always holiday cookies, pies, candy canes, hot cocoa, spiced cider, etc. being made or consumed. Lonestar Christmas, which I just watched, the characters keep talking about chicken adobo tamales. I'm glad I already ate dinner, otherwise I'd be raiding the refrigerator. Like one of the characters said, I'm working on my "winter padding."


----------



## Yoshi1296

LavenderIce said:


> Does anybody else get hungry watching these holiday movies? There are always holiday cookies, pies, candy canes, hot cocoa, spiced cider, etc. being made or consumed. Lonestar Christmas, which I just watched, the characters keep talking about chicken adobo tamales. I'm glad I already ate dinner, otherwise I'd be raiding the refrigerator. Like one of the characters said, I'm working on my "winter padding."



YES! I've been eating so much while watching these lolol


----------



## gracekelly

I don’t start watching what I have recorded until after dinner so I’m saved from the need to snack. Actually I would love it if they woukd show them making the. Christmas tamales. It’s a big deal in LA and there used to be famous places to buy them.
Just finished watching A Glenbrooke Christmas on Hallmark. No snowball fight and no ice skating!  No gingerbread house building  What an aberration!  The movie was very charming and the leads very likable.


----------



## snibor

I had to pop in as last night I watched A Christmas Carousel.  Yes it was cheesy and predictable but the pandemic has me so uptight it was the perfect escape to a fantasy land.


----------



## gracekelly

I have TiVoed about 3-4 of the movies that I erased after giving them about 5-10 minutes.  Either the plot was too ridiculous or I couldn't get invested in the actors.  I think that I may do the same to the one that premiered last night.  I channel surfed into it, and didn't care for the actress, but I will give it a go later to see if it gets the thumbs up or down.


----------



## gracekelly

Just watched Cross Counrty Christmas and really enjoyed it. It was a “road” movie and very cute.


----------



## LavenderIce

gracekelly said:


> Just watched Cross Counrty Christmas and really enjoyed it. It was a “road” movie and very cute.



I was looking forward to this one. I'll have to catch the re-air. With the holidays so close, I know the 24/7 Christmas movies will come to an end. I'm quite ready for it to end.


----------



## gracekelly

LavenderIce said:


> I was looking forward to this one. I'll have to catch the re-air. With the holidays so close, I know the 24/7 Christmas movies will come to an end. I'm quite ready for it to end.


I know what you mean so when one comes up that is different, it’s a treat. There have been other “road” movies, but this one was different. I won’t spoil it by telling why.


----------



## LavenderIce

LavenderIce said:


> I was looking forward to this one. I'll have to catch the re-air. With the holidays so close, I know the 24/7 Christmas movies will come to an end. I'm quite ready for it to end.



Oops! I meant to say I'm not quite ready for it to end. However, glad that it looks like Cross Country Christmas will re-air tonight.


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> Does anybody else get hungry watching these holiday movies? There are always holiday cookies, pies, candy canes, hot cocoa, spiced cider, etc. being made or consumed. Lonestar Christmas, which I just watched, the characters keep talking about chicken adobo tamales. I'm glad I already ate dinner, otherwise I'd be raiding the refrigerator. Like one of the characters said, I'm working on my "winter padding."



One of these Hallmark movies turned me on to peppermint mochas!


----------



## BagLadyT

Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays folks! One of my favs.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays! Cheers to another year of somewhat cringey but also super fun movies!!! haha


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays! Cheers to another year of somewhat cringey but also super fun movies!!! haha



Hahah!!! Meet you here same time and place next year friends.


----------



## Grande Latte

Christmas in Rome!


----------



## LavenderIce

LavenderIce said:


> Oops! I meant to say I'm not quite ready for it to end. However, glad that it looks like Cross Country Christmas will re-air tonight.



Okay, now I'm ready for it to end. This week I caught Cross Country Christmas, Carousel Christmas, Good Morning Christmas, and parts of Christmas Waltz, Five Star Christmas and Christmas She Wrote.


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> Okay, now I'm ready for it to end. This week I caught Cross Country Christmas, Carousel Christmas, Good Morning Christmas, and parts of Christmas Waltz, Five Star Christmas and Christmas She Wrote.


----------



## jaskg144

I’m still watching Hallmark Christmas movies as I’m not ready for Christmas to be over  I think I’ll watch my final one today.

I was talking to my mum yesterday and we were laughing about the time we spent my birthday and Christmas Day in Las Vegas. We were so jetlagged that we would watch hallmark movies in our hotel room at least twice a day to have a break from how wild Vegas is lol. I’ve loved them ever since.


----------



## snibor

jasmynh1 said:


> I’m still watching Hallmark Christmas movies as I’m not ready for Christmas to be over  I think I’ll watch my final one today.
> 
> I was talking to my mum yesterday and we were laughing about the time we spent my birthday and Christmas Day in Las Vegas. We were so jetlagged that we would watch hallmark movies in our hotel room at least twice a day to have a break from how wild Vegas is lol. I’ve loved them ever since.


I just watched “A Timeless Christmas”! A commercial said they are going to continue Christmas movies every Friday.


----------



## BagLadyT

jasmynh1 said:


> I’m still watching Hallmark Christmas movies as I’m not ready for Christmas to be over  I think I’ll watch my final one today.
> 
> I was talking to my mum yesterday and we were laughing about the time we spent my birthday and Christmas Day in Las Vegas. We were so jetlagged that we would watch hallmark movies in our hotel room at least twice a day to have a break from how wild Vegas is lol. I’ve loved them ever since.



I’m not ready for it to be over either. I actually recorded a ton of Hallmark movies and didn’t get to all of them. I think I’ll finish Christmas in Rome today and then that’s it.

A few years ago I went to Vegas w my mom to watch Celine Dion (so good!!) By 10pm I wanted to go to bed and my mom agreed but I know she could’ve stayed out! I feel blessed that I have a close relationship w my mom.


----------



## LavenderIce

Vegas and Hallmark, who knew they'd be a perfect combo?    
Today marks the last few hours of back to back Christmas movies. Yes, we do get a Christas movie every Friday night the rest of the year.


----------



## LavenderIce

Christmas in July! Who's in?
Here's the schedule:








						Christmas in July 2022 Primetime Movie Guide
					

The Hallmark Channel Christmas in July movie event kicks off on Friday, July 1st! Tune in all month long for romantic holiday movies featuring your favorite stars. Check out the Primetime Movie Guide for a quick look at the schedule.




					www.hallmarkchannel.com


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> Christmas in July! Who's in?
> Here's the schedule:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas in July 2022 Primetime Movie Guide
> 
> 
> The Hallmark Channel Christmas in July movie event kicks off on Friday, July 1st! Tune in all month long for romantic holiday movies featuring your favorite stars. Check out the Primetime Movie Guide for a quick look at the schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hallmarkchannel.com



I’m in save me a seat! I’ll get the popcorn!


----------



## BagLadyT

Friends, the countdown is starting in about a month. Are you ready??!


----------



## LavenderIce

BagLadyT said:


> Friends, the countdown is starting in about a month. Are you ready??!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Woah, that early? Has it always started this early? omg...

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Woah, that early? Has it always started this early? omg...
> 
> I'm so excited!!!


It does seem early. I’m not sure if it’s always been that way but I’m here for it!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> It does seem early. I’m not sure if it’s always been that way but I’m here for it!



Same!! I shouldn't be talking, I already started planning our christmas decorations LOLOL

Hope you have been well!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Same!! I shouldn't be talking, I already started planning our christmas decorations LOLOL
> 
> Hope you have been well!!!



I love it! I wish I was that organized! I think I’m going to put up some decor right after Halloween, lol.


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Same!! I shouldn't be talking, I already started planning our christmas decorations LOLOL
> 
> Hope you have been well!!!



Forgot to add, how are you?! Anything new? I’m sure lots!

My second daughter is turning one in about two weeks and my first is turning three in December! Where does the time go?!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> I love it! I wish I was that organized! I think I’m going to put up some decor right after Halloween, lol.





BagLadyT said:


> Forgot to add, how are you?! Anything new? I’m sure lots!
> 
> My second daughter is turning one in about two weeks and my first is turning three in December! Where does the time go?!!



Ahhhh I remember you had your second daughter just last fall! Time really does fly! Glad to hear and sending all my best your way!

Haha, the decorations are more of an obsession rather than organization lolol

I'm doing well! Currently stopped working to focus on grad school at the moment (I could not keep up with both at the same time!) My sister in law and brother had a baby back in January and so it has bee great having a baby around, hes a big bundle of joy, this will be his first hallmark movie holiday season, haha!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Ahhhh I remember you had your second daughter just last fall! Time really does fly! Glad to hear and sending all my best your way!
> 
> Haha, the decorations are more of an obsession rather than organization lolol
> 
> I'm doing well! Currently stopped working to focus on grad school at the moment (I could not keep up with both at the same time!) My sister in law and brother had a baby back in January and so it has bee great having a baby around, hes a big bundle of joy, this will be his first hallmark movie holiday season, haha!



I would’ve done the same with work and school. That’s one hard balancing act!

Aww! Congrats to them! They really are a bundle of joy. You gotta start them early with Hallmark, lol. One year I want to deck out my house like a Hallmark house but I know if I did that now the babies would just tear down the decor or eat them.


----------



## jaskg144

I was looking at the new fall & Christmas releases yesterday and I'm SO excited. As soon at Halloween is done, I'm going to start slowly decorating for Christmas also going to buy some nice hot chocolate and some new festive candles to make me feel even more festive while I'm watching.


----------



## BagLadyT

jasmynh1 said:


> I was looking at the new fall & Christmas releases yesterday and I'm SO excited. As soon at Halloween is done, I'm going to start slowly decorating for Christmas also going to buy some nice hot chocolate and some new festive candles to make me feel even more festive while I'm watching.


Last year I watched The Christmas Waltz and they had peppermint mochas. It influenced me to order those everyday! I love a delicious drink to get me in the holiday mood!


----------



## jaskg144

BagLadyT said:


> Last year I watched The Christmas Waltz and they had peppermint mochas. It influenced me to order those everyday! I love a delicious drink to get me in the holiday mood!



Me too! Especially when the weather is cold outside   It makes it feel even more festive.


----------



## BagLadyT

jasmynh1 said:


> Me too! Especially when the weather is cold outside   It makes it feel even more festive.



I live in Northern California and for the past few days it started to feel like the season was changing with weather in the high 70s and low 80s. This week back to the 90s! Lol!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> I would’ve done the same with work and school. That’s one hard balancing act!
> 
> Aww! Congrats to them! They really are a bundle of joy. You gotta start them early with Hallmark, lol. One year I want to deck out my house like a Hallmark house but I know if I did that now the babies would just tear down the decor or eat them.



Go for it! You only live once and this is the best time to decorate, when the kids are young and enjoy it! I prefer felt ornaments so they don't hurt the kiddos!



jasmynh1 said:


> I was looking at the new fall & Christmas releases yesterday and I'm SO excited. As soon at Halloween is done, I'm going to start slowly decorating for Christmas also going to buy some nice hot chocolate and some new festive candles to make me feel even more festive while I'm watching.






BagLadyT said:


> Last year I watched The Christmas Waltz and they had peppermint mochas. It influenced me to order those everyday! I love a delicious drink to get me in the holiday mood!





jasmynh1 said:


> Me too! Especially when the weather is cold outside   It makes it feel even more festive.





BagLadyT said:


> I live in Northern California and for the past few days it started to feel like the season was changing with weather in the high 70s and low 80s. This week back to the 90s! Lol!



I'm gonna start after halloween too! I also collect hallmark keepsake ornaments so I'm gonna be ordering those soon, super excited! Also, peppermint mochas are incredible! I wann try to see if I can make it at home though, can't wait for peppermint bark too. I'm in NYC and we are definitely getting a bit breezy, but nowhere near the cold winter jacket weather yet. More like a light Prada silk coat weather LOL


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Go for it! You only live once and this is the best time to decorate, when the kids are young and enjoy it! I prefer felt ornaments so they don't hurt the kiddos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna start after halloween too! I also collect hallmark keepsake ornaments so I'm gonna be ordering those soon, super excited! Also, peppermint mochas are incredible! I wann try to see if I can make it at home though, can't wait for peppermint bark too. I'm in NYC and we are definitely getting a bit breezy, but nowhere near the cold winter jacket weather yet. More like a light Prada silk coat weather LOL



Ooh Prada silk coat, sooo fancy!!


----------



## jaskg144

Yoshi1296 said:


> Go for it! You only live once and this is the best time to decorate, when the kids are young and enjoy it! I prefer felt ornaments so they don't hurt the kiddos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna start after halloween too! I also collect hallmark keepsake ornaments so I'm gonna be ordering those soon, super excited! Also, peppermint mochas are incredible! I wann try to see if I can make it at home though, can't wait for peppermint bark too. I'm in NYC and we are definitely getting a bit breezy, but nowhere near the cold winter jacket weather yet. More like a light Prada silk coat weather LOL





I come back to this recipe every year!! It’s sooo easy and so good  I make at least one per day in the week before Christmas lol.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Ooh Prada silk coat, sooo fancy!!



Haha thank goodness for vintage fashion! lol



jasmynh1 said:


> I come back to this recipe every year!! It’s sooo easy and so good  I make at least one per day in the week before Christmas lol.




Ahh thank you! I will try it!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

jasmynh1 said:


> I come back to this recipe every year!! It’s sooo easy and so good  I make at least one per day in the week before Christmas lol.




Wow I remember this girl from YouTube!


----------



## LavenderIce

The countdown starts next month!



ETA: The dates and titles

Hallmark Channel's "Countdown to Christmas"
Oct. 22
You, Me & The Christmas Trees
Stars: Danica McKellar, Benjamin Ayres, Jason Hervey

Oct. 23
Boyfriends of Christmas Past
Stars: Catherine Haena Kim, Raymond Ablack, Paul Sun-Hyung Lee

Oct. 24
The Santa Stakeout
Stars: Tamera Mowry-Housely, Paul Campbell, Joe Pantoliano

Oct. 29
Christmas in Harmony
Stars: Ashleigh Murray, Luke James, Loretta Devine, Michelle Williams, Basil Wallace

Oct. 30
Coyote Creek Christmas
Stars: Janel Parrish and Ryan Paevey

Oct. 31
Christmas Sail
Stars: Katee Sackhoff, Patrick Sabongui, Terry O'Quinn

Nov. 5
Open by Christmas
Stars: Alison Sweeney, Erica Durance, Brennan Elliott

Nov. 6
Next Stop, Christmas
Stars: Lyndsy Fonseca, Chandler Massey, Lea Thompson, Christopher Lloyd

Nov. 7
A Christmas Treasure
Stars: Jordin Sparks and Michael Xavier

TBD
Christmas at Castle Hart
Stars: Lacey Chabert and Stuart Townsend

The Christmas Contest
Stars: Candace Cameron Bure, John Brotherton, Barbara Niven

The Christmas House 2: Deck Those Halls
Stars: Robert Buckley, Ana Ayora, Jonathan Bennett, Sharon Lawrence, Treat Williams, Brad Harder

The Nine Kittens of Christmas
Stars: Brandon Routh, Kimberley Sustad, Gregory Harrison

Sister Swap: A Hometown Holiday & Sister Swap: Christmas in the City
Stars: Kimberly Williams-Paisley, Ashley Williams, Mark Deklin, Keith Robinson, Susan Yeagley, Kevin Nealon

Hallmark Movies & Mysteries' "Miracles of Christmas Lineup:
Oct. 23
Christmas In My Heart
Stars: Heather Hemmens, Luke Macfarlane, Sheryl Lee Ralph

Oct. 30
The Christmas Promise
Stars: Torrey DeVitto Dylan Bruce, Patrick Duffy, Greyston Holt

Nov. 6
Debbie Macomber's A Mrs. Miracle Christmas
Stars: Kaitlin Doubleday, Steve Lund, Caroline Rhea

TBD
The Christmas Bond
Stars: Holly Robinson Peete, Lyriq Bent, Nik Sanchez


----------



## BagLadyT

So at night time I’ve started to play a little Christmas music? Anyone w me??


----------



## LavenderIce

BagLadyT said:


> So at night time I’ve started to play a little Christmas music? Anyone w me??



Not yet, but Countdown to Christmas starts this Friday!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> So at night time I’ve started to play a little Christmas music? Anyone w me??



haha I've started listening to mariah carey...so the christmas music will start transitioning in soon.

I did start buying some decorations here and there!


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> Not yet, but Countdown to Christmas starts this Friday!



I’m so excited I can’t wait! My husband thinks I’m crazy!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> haha I've started listening to mariah carey...so the christmas music will start transitioning in soon.
> 
> I did start buying some decorations here and there!



Yes! Do it!!!

I’m just now putting up Fall decor but plan on putting the tree up a bit early.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Yes! Do it!!!
> 
> I’m just now putting up Fall decor but plan on putting the tree up a bit early.



Yeah Im waiting until the week before thanksgiving to get everything started...

So excited to decorate this year! We were doing renovations last winter so we could not do any decorations, house was a dusty mess lol


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yeah Im waiting until the week before thanksgiving to get everything started...
> 
> So excited to decorate this year! We were doing renovations last winter so we could not do any decorations, house was a dusty mess lol



We’ve been at this house for about 10 years and it is still a dusty mess! Lol!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm recording them but refuse to watch till after Halloween lol


----------



## BagLadyT

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'm recording them but refuse to watch till after Halloween lol


I’ve watched one already! Lol!


----------



## Yoshi1296

haha yeah I'm still in spooky mode!! But have dabbled here and there into the christmas cheer!

What's on everyones christmas wishlist this year? This is the purseforum after all...


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> haha yeah I'm still in spooky mode!! But have dabbled here and there into the christmas cheer!
> 
> What's on everyones christmas wishlist this year? This is the purseforum after all...



I’ll tell just in case Santa is reading and decides I’ve been good this year! I’ve been lusting over a Lady Dior in the small size for quite some time. I saw a video w/ Gillian Anderson showing what’s in hers and it made me want the bag even more! I’m undecided if I want to go preloved or brand new. My birthday is in February so I might make it my Christmas and birthday gift.

What’s  on your list?!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Last year I put one of my trees up on Nov. 1st! It was the best day ever


----------



## BagLadyT

meluvs2shop said:


> Last year I put one of my trees up on Nov. 1st! It was the best day ever


That’s a good idea!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> I’ll tell just in case Santa is reading and decides I’ve been good this year! I’ve been lusting over a Lady Dior in the small size for quite some time. I saw a video w/ Gillian Anderson showing what’s in hers and it made me want the bag even more! I’m undecided if I want to go preloved or brand new. My birthday is in February so I might make it my Christmas and birthday gift.
> 
> What’s  on your list?!



Ahh I watched that video! I love Gillian Anderson, have you seen her play Margaret Thatcher in the Crown? Sooooo talented. My fave fashion moment of hers is the Prada outfit she wore in 1999 to the Emmys. That Fall 1999 Prada collection was one of my all-time favorite fashion shows ever.

On my wish list I have a simple gold chain to wear. I'd prefer something like 22k or 18k yellow gold. Unbranded though, theyre more affordable from local jewelers compared to designer jewelers. In terms of bags, I'd really like a Marni trunk bag, but I'm gonna wait till the after-christmas sales. Much cheaper this way.

So excited for the holidays!




meluvs2shop said:


> Last year I put one of my trees up on Nov. 1st! It was the best day ever



I may have to do the same!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I didn’t even decorate the tree right away! I just plugged it in so I can enjoy the lights.


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Ahh I watched that video! I love Gillian Anderson, have you seen her play Margaret Thatcher in the Crown? Sooooo talented. My fave fashion moment of hers is the Prada outfit she wore in 1999 to the Emmys. That Fall 1999 Prada collection was one of my all-time favorite fashion shows ever.
> 
> On my wish list I have a simple gold chain to wear. I'd prefer something like 22k or 18k yellow gold. Unbranded though, theyre more affordable from local jewelers compared to designer jewelers. In terms of bags, I'd really like a Marni trunk bag, but I'm gonna wait till the after-christmas sales. Much cheaper this way.
> 
> So excited for the holidays!
> 
> I did see Gillian Anderson in the Crown and she was amazing! I can’t wait to see the next season. I binge watch it as soon as it comes out, lol. I looked up that Prada look you mentioned and  I love it too. She’s such a beauty!
> 
> I’m embarrassed to say I had never heard of Marni so I had to look the brand up. My eyes immediately were drawn to these two bags! Now I have to go read about the history of the brand because, well ya know, PF!


----------



## LavenderIce

Tonight's the night! Can't wait to watch Queen Danica.


----------



## LavenderIce

LavenderIce said:


> Tonight's the night! Can't wait to watch Queen Danica.



I didn't realize this one would have lots of corny jokes.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LavenderIce said:


> Tonight's the night! Can't wait to watch Queen Danica.



I’ve got the DVR set for the first couple of weekends of Countdown to Christmas.


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> I didn't realize this one would have lots of corny jokes.



Extra corny and extra cheesy, sounds like Hallmark to me! I’ll be tuning in for sure, lol!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Ahh I watched that video! I love Gillian Anderson, have you seen her play Margaret Thatcher in the Crown? Sooooo talented. My fave fashion moment of hers is the Prada outfit she wore in 1999 to the Emmys. That Fall 1999 Prada collection was one of my all-time favorite fashion shows ever.
> 
> On my wish list I have a simple gold chain to wear. I'd prefer something like 22k or 18k yellow gold. Unbranded though, theyre more affordable from local jewelers compared to designer jewelers. In terms of bags, I'd really like a Marni trunk bag, but I'm gonna wait till the after-christmas sales. Much cheaper this way.
> 
> So excited for the holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have to do the same!!



Fyi, I responded to your reply Yoshi. I just realized I did it in a wonky way! If you hit expand to my previous reply where it looks like I wrote nothing back you’ll see it.


----------



## LavenderIce

BagLadyT said:


> Extra corny and extra cheesy, sounds like Hallmark to me! I’ll be tuning in for sure, lol!


So true! The fall movies haven't been very fall like. I know there's been a shake up with TPTB, hopefully for the better. But, I hope the cheese remains, especially for the Christmas movies.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Fyi, I responded to your reply Yoshi. I just realized I did it in a wonky way! If you hit expand to my previous reply where it looks like I wrote nothing back you’ll see it.



Ahh I love Marni!!! The trunk bag in black is what I want. The house is known for prints which I love!! I got a pre-loved leather coat from Marni for a STEAL and the quality is just oh so perfect. Their clothes are incredibly whimsical. The realreal has lots of marni ready to wear for really good prices.


----------



## Yoshi1296

LavenderIce said:


> Tonight's the night! Can't wait to watch Queen Danica.





LavenderIce said:


> I didn't realize this one would have lots of corny jokes.





Cosmopolitan said:


> I’ve got the DVR set for the first couple of weekends of Countdown to Christmas.





BagLadyT said:


> Extra corny and extra cheesy, sounds like Hallmark to me! I’ll be tuning in for sure, lol!





LavenderIce said:


> So true! The fall movies haven't been very fall like. I know there's been a shake up with TPTB, hopefully for the better. But, I hope the cheese remains, especially for the Christmas movies.



I'm so excited!!!! I loved danica in that movie with the firefighter, that one was super cute


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> So true! The fall movies haven't been very fall like. I know there's been a shake up with TPTB, hopefully for the better. But, I hope the cheese remains, especially for the Christmas movies.



What shake up??


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Ahh I love Marni!!! The trunk bag in black is what I want. The house is known for prints which I love!! I got a pre-loved leather coat from Marni for a STEAL and the quality is just oh so perfect. Their clothes are incredibly whimsical. The realreal has lots of marni ready to wear for really good prices.


 
 I’ve only bought preloved from Fashionphile but will check it out!


----------



## LavenderIce

BagLadyT said:


> What shake up??



I'm so out of the loop with Hallmark Channel news. I only found out because I started listening to more Hallmark Channel themed podcasts. In January 2020 the former president of the channel received a lot of backlash for pulling commercials that featured same-sex marriages, for the films being more Christian centered and for lack of diversity. He then left and is now with GAC, which hired Lori Laughlin. 

Back to topic. 2021 Countdown to Christmas started off strong, IMO. I was able to watch (without cringing) You, Me and Christmas Trees and Boyfriends of Christmas Past.


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> I'm so out of the loop with Hallmark Channel news. I only found out because I started listening to more Hallmark Channel themed podcasts. In January 2020 the former president of the channel received a lot of backlash for pulling commercials that featured same-sex marriages, for the films being more Christian centered and for lack of diversity. He then left and is now with GAC, which hired Lori Laughlin.
> 
> Back to topic. 2021 Countdown to Christmas started off strong, IMO. I was able to watch (without cringing) You, Me and Christmas Trees and Boyfriends of Christmas Past.



Thank you for the info! Happy to hear that the former president is no longer there!

I’ve recorded both movies but am only half way through You, Me and Christmas Trees. Every time I try to watch it someone needs a diaper change or to be fed! I’m going to try to finish it today. So far I like it!


----------



## LavenderIce

Say it isn't so! That was Danica McKellar's last Hallmark Christmas movie. She's leaving Hallmark Channel for GAC.









						Danica McKellar Leaving Hallmark for GAC Family: Will More 'Countdown to Christmas' Stars Follow Suit?
					

One of Hallmark Channel’s go-to actresses has set her sights on a new basic cable home.




					tvline.com
				




One of Hallmark Channel‘s go-to actresses has set her sights on a new basic cable home.

Danica McKellar, who has headlined more than a half-dozen “Countdown to Christmas” movies for Hallmark since 2015, is departing the network for a new competitor: GAC Family (fka Great American Country). Per Deadline, the Wonder Years vet has signed an exclusive deal with the cabler to star in and executive-produce four new films, beginning with The Winter Palace (premiering in January 2022).

McKellar’s GAC Family pact extends through 2023, meaning her most recent Hallmark movie — You, Me & the Christmas Trees, which premiered Oct. 22 — will be her last for the foreseeable future. (Her previous credits include 2015’s Crown for Christmas, 2016’s My Christmas Dream, 2017’s Coming Home for Christmas, 2018’s Christmas at Grand Valley, 2019’s Christmas at Dollywood and 2020’s Christmas She Wrote.)

It should be noted that the newly rebranded GAC Family is run by Bill Abbott, former CEO of Hallmark Channel’s parent company Crown Media Family Networks. Abbott left his longtime Crown Media post in January 2020 following Hallmark’s decision to stop airing a commercial featuring a same-sex wedding — a decision the network quickly reversed amid a sea of controversy.

GAC Family is already in business with a number of other Hallmark vets, including Lori Loughlin. The When Calls the Heart alum is set to return to acting (following a two-month prison sentence for her role in the infamous college admissions scandal) in the spinoff When Hope Calls, which is relocating from Hallmark Movies Now to GAC Family for Season 2 (watch promo).

In addition to Loughlin, former Home & Family hosts Cameron Mathison and Debbie Matenopoulos recently migrated to GAC Family, where they lorded over Welcome to the Great American Christmas, a Christmas special previewing the network’s inaugural slate of holiday films — a slate of originals headlined entirely by Hallmark grads, including Mathison, Susie Abromeit, Nick Bateman, Rukiya Bernard, Cindy Busby, Sara Canning, Dillon Casey, Torrance Coombs, Trevor Donovan, Brendan Fehr, Jennie Garth, Maggie Lawson, Jen Lilley, Sarah Lind, Daniel Lissing, Jessica Lowndes, Matthew MacCaull, Chad Michael Murray, Sam Page, Merritt Patterson, Christopher Russell, Becca Tobin, Jill Wagner and Dewshane Williams.


----------



## Yoshi1296

LavenderIce said:


> Say it isn't so! That was Danica McKellar's last Hallmark Christmas movie. She's leaving Hallmark Channel for GAC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danica McKellar Leaving Hallmark for GAC Family: Will More 'Countdown to Christmas' Stars Follow Suit?
> 
> 
> One of Hallmark Channel’s go-to actresses has set her sights on a new basic cable home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of Hallmark Channel‘s go-to actresses has set her sights on a new basic cable home.
> 
> Danica McKellar, who has headlined more than a half-dozen “Countdown to Christmas” movies for Hallmark since 2015, is departing the network for a new competitor: GAC Family (fka Great American Country). Per Deadline, the Wonder Years vet has signed an exclusive deal with the cabler to star in and executive-produce four new films, beginning with The Winter Palace (premiering in January 2022).
> 
> McKellar’s GAC Family pact extends through 2023, meaning her most recent Hallmark movie — You, Me & the Christmas Trees, which premiered Oct. 22 — will be her last for the foreseeable future. (Her previous credits include 2015’s Crown for Christmas, 2016’s My Christmas Dream, 2017’s Coming Home for Christmas, 2018’s Christmas at Grand Valley, 2019’s Christmas at Dollywood and 2020’s Christmas She Wrote.)
> 
> It should be noted that the newly rebranded GAC Family is run by Bill Abbott, former CEO of Hallmark Channel’s parent company Crown Media Family Networks. Abbott left his longtime Crown Media post in January 2020 following Hallmark’s decision to stop airing a commercial featuring a same-sex wedding — a decision the network quickly reversed amid a sea of controversy.
> 
> GAC Family is already in business with a number of other Hallmark vets, including Lori Loughlin. The When Calls the Heart alum is set to return to acting (following a two-month prison sentence for her role in the infamous college admissions scandal) in the spinoff When Hope Calls, which is relocating from Hallmark Movies Now to GAC Family for Season 2 (watch promo).
> 
> In addition to Loughlin, former Home & Family hosts Cameron Mathison and Debbie Matenopoulos recently migrated to GAC Family, where they lorded over Welcome to the Great American Christmas, a Christmas special previewing the network’s inaugural slate of holiday films — a slate of originals headlined entirely by Hallmark grads, including Mathison, Susie Abromeit, Nick Bateman, Rukiya Bernard, Cindy Busby, Sara Canning, Dillon Casey, Torrance Coombs, Trevor Donovan, Brendan Fehr, Jennie Garth, Maggie Lawson, Jen Lilley, Sarah Lind, Daniel Lissing, Jessica Lowndes, Matthew MacCaull, Chad Michael Murray, Sam Page, Merritt Patterson, Christopher Russell, Becca Tobin, Jill Wagner and Dewshane Williams.



Wow, I find it interesting that other channels are trying to get in on the hallmark movie success. I still feel like hallmark will reign supreme. Something about their movies and the overall vibe of the channel I just love. I haven't really gotten that feeling from Lifetime. Maybe its just me, but I just never really enjoyed the lifetime movies!

Although, as a gay person, the same-sex ad issue with Hallmark was a bit upsetting for me personally. But, I've gotten used to the subtle homophobia by now and learnt to ignore it. I hope this Bill Abbott guy learns from his mistakes and does a better job at this new channel of his...

Also, I had no clue Lori Loughlin used to be on Hallmark? What christmas movies has she been in? I guess shes joining GAC to do damage control from that college controversy with her daughters...

I liked Danica! Sad to see her go!


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> Say it isn't so! That was Danica McKellar's last Hallmark Christmas movie. She's leaving Hallmark Channel for GAC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danica McKellar Leaving Hallmark for GAC Family: Will More 'Countdown to Christmas' Stars Follow Suit?
> 
> 
> One of Hallmark Channel’s go-to actresses has set her sights on a new basic cable home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of Hallmark Channel‘s go-to actresses has set her sights on a new basic cable home.
> 
> Danica McKellar, who has headlined more than a half-dozen “Countdown to Christmas” movies for Hallmark since 2015, is departing the network for a new competitor: GAC Family (fka Great American Country). Per Deadline, the Wonder Years vet has signed an exclusive deal with the cabler to star in and executive-produce four new films, beginning with The Winter Palace (premiering in January 2022).
> 
> McKellar’s GAC Family pact extends through 2023, meaning her most recent Hallmark movie — You, Me & the Christmas Trees, which premiered Oct. 22 — will be her last for the foreseeable future. (Her previous credits include 2015’s Crown for Christmas, 2016’s My Christmas Dream, 2017’s Coming Home for Christmas, 2018’s Christmas at Grand Valley, 2019’s Christmas at Dollywood and 2020’s Christmas She Wrote.)
> 
> It should be noted that the newly rebranded GAC Family is run by Bill Abbott, former CEO of Hallmark Channel’s parent company Crown Media Family Networks. Abbott left his longtime Crown Media post in January 2020 following Hallmark’s decision to stop airing a commercial featuring a same-sex wedding — a decision the network quickly reversed amid a sea of controversy.
> 
> GAC Family is already in business with a number of other Hallmark vets, including Lori Loughlin. The When Calls the Heart alum is set to return to acting (following a two-month prison sentence for her role in the infamous college admissions scandal) in the spinoff When Hope Calls, which is relocating from Hallmark Movies Now to GAC Family for Season 2 (watch promo).
> 
> In addition to Loughlin, former Home & Family hosts Cameron Mathison and Debbie Matenopoulos recently migrated to GAC Family, where they lorded over Welcome to the Great American Christmas, a Christmas special previewing the network’s inaugural slate of holiday films — a slate of originals headlined entirely by Hallmark grads, including Mathison, Susie Abromeit, Nick Bateman, Rukiya Bernard, Cindy Busby, Sara Canning, Dillon Casey, Torrance Coombs, Trevor Donovan, Brendan Fehr, Jennie Garth, Maggie Lawson, Jen Lilley, Sarah Lind, Daniel Lissing, Jessica Lowndes, Matthew MacCaull, Chad Michael Murray, Sam Page, Merritt Patterson, Christopher Russell, Becca Tobin, Jill Wagner and Dewshane Williams.



I’ve never watched a movie from the GAC network and I don’t intend to. I have no interest in a network with a president like that. 

It’s a shame to see Danica go but if they recruit Lacy, that’s where I draw the line! As for Lori, ehh no loss there!


----------



## LavenderIce

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow, I find it interesting that other channels are trying to get in on the hallmark movie success. I still feel like hallmark will reign supreme. Something about their movies and the overall vibe of the channel I just love. I haven't really gotten that feeling from Lifetime. Maybe its just me, but I just never really enjoyed the lifetime movies!
> 
> Although, as a gay person, the same-sex ad issue with Hallmark was a bit upsetting for me personally. But, I've gotten used to the subtle homophobia by now and learnt to ignore it. *I hope this Bill Abbott guy learns from his mistakes and does a better job at this new channel of his...*
> 
> Also, I had no clue Lori Loughlin used to be on Hallmark? What christmas movies has she been in? I guess shes joining GAC to do damage control from that college controversy with her daughters...
> 
> I liked Danica! Sad to see her go!



I doubt he will learn. IMO, he's using GAC to continue to be homophobic, racist and appeal to a "certain" demographic.
This article was touched upon the fallout of pulling the same sex commercial. I don't feel like digging, but I don't remember him ever apologizing or making an announcement to do better. Just excuses.








						Hallmark Exec Bill Abbott Out
					

One of Hallmark Channel’s most senior executives is out after an 11-year run: Bill Abbott, president and CEO of Hallmark parent company Crown Media, is leaving.




					www.hollywoodreporter.com
				




Lori Loughlin was on a Hallmark Channel series called When Calls the Heart. When her scandal came out she was promptly written off the show. I don't recall her being on any Christmas movie there.

Oddly enough, sometimes the Lifetime Christmas movies out Hallmark the Hallmark Channel. lol However, I agree, there's something about their movies just don't hit the same. Also, these movies air just once a year, sprinkled with commercials promoting their usual fare of murderous psychos. The feel good theme of HC is carried throughout the year.



BagLadyT said:


> I’ve never watched a movie from the GAC network and I don’t intend to. I have no interest in a network with a president like that.
> 
> It’s a shame to see Danica go but if they recruit Lacy, that’s where I draw the line! As for Lori, ehh no loss there!



I definitely have no interest in a president like that either. However, I might check out a movie or two, depending on the star.

According to a pod I listen to, Bill Abbot's Hallmark Channel Holy Trinity was Candice, Danica and Lacy! He's already got one of the three to jump ship.


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> I doubt he will learn. IMO, he's using GAC to continue to be homophobic, racist and appeal to a "certain" demographic.
> This article was touched upon the fallout of pulling the same sex commercial. I don't feel like digging, but I don't remember him ever apologizing or making an announcement to do better. Just excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hallmark Exec Bill Abbott Out
> 
> 
> One of Hallmark Channel’s most senior executives is out after an 11-year run: Bill Abbott, president and CEO of Hallmark parent company Crown Media, is leaving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hollywoodreporter.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori Loughlin was on a Hallmark Channel series called When Calls the Heart. When her scandal came out she was promptly written off the show. I don't recall her being on any Christmas movie there.
> 
> Oddly enough, sometimes the Lifetime Christmas movies out Hallmark the Hallmark Channel. lol However, I agree, there's something about their movies just don't hit the same. Also, these movies air just once a year, sprinkled with commercials promoting their usual fare of murderous psychos. The feel good theme of HC is carried throughout the year.
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely have no interest in a president like that either. However, I might check out a movie or two, depending on the star.
> 
> According to a pod I listen to, Bill Abbot's Hallmark Channel Holy Trinity was Candice, Danica and Lacy! He's already got one of the three to jump ship.



Holy Trinity, lol! Let’s hope others aren’t swayed!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> I’ve never watched a movie from the GAC network and I don’t intend to. I have no interest in a network with a president like that.
> 
> It’s a shame to see Danica go but if they recruit Lacy, that’s where I draw the line! As for Lori, ehh no loss there!



Agree, me neither. I love lacy!!



LavenderIce said:


> I doubt he will learn. IMO, he's using GAC to continue to be homophobic, racist and appeal to a "certain" demographic.
> This article was touched upon the fallout of pulling the same sex commercial. I don't feel like digging, but I don't remember him ever apologizing or making an announcement to do better. Just excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hallmark Exec Bill Abbott Out
> 
> 
> One of Hallmark Channel’s most senior executives is out after an 11-year run: Bill Abbott, president and CEO of Hallmark parent company Crown Media, is leaving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hollywoodreporter.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori Loughlin was on a Hallmark Channel series called When Calls the Heart. When her scandal came out she was promptly written off the show. I don't recall her being on any Christmas movie there.
> 
> Oddly enough, sometimes the Lifetime Christmas movies out Hallmark the Hallmark Channel. lol However, I agree, there's something about their movies just don't hit the same. Also, these movies air just once a year, sprinkled with commercials promoting their usual fare of murderous psychos. The feel good theme of HC is carried throughout the year.
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely have no interest in a president like that either. However, I might check out a movie or two, depending on the star.
> 
> According to a pod I listen to, Bill Abbot's Hallmark Channel Holy Trinity was Candice, Danica and Lacy! He's already got one of the three to jump ship.



Candace might jump ship I think. Based on her opinions and stances on certain issues, I feel they are consistent with the ignorance that Bill Abbott possesses. Not looking forward to GAC's movies. They both tend to appeal to that "certain" demographic you speak of. Which is unfortunate.

You're right, he never apologized! What a loser lol. I'm glad hes gone. I don't think anyone will tune into GAC. Hes gonna have to build that brand A LOT to reach hallmarks level. Hallmark is more than just a channel, they got all their cards, ornaments, and household goods theyre known for. He can try, but I don't think people will move on from Lifetime and Hallmark.

I need to give lifetime another chance! I usually like their spooky movies more than the christmas ones!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Agree, me neither. I love lacy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Candace might jump ship I think. Based on her opinions and stances on certain issues, I feel they are consistent with the ignorance that Bill Abbott possesses. Not looking forward to GAC's movies. They both tend to appeal to that "certain" demographic you speak of. Which is unfortunate.
> 
> You're right, he never apologized! What a loser lol. I'm glad hes gone. I don't think anyone will tune into GAC. Hes gonna have to build that brand A LOT to reach hallmarks level. Hallmark is more than just a channel, they got all their cards, ornaments, and household goods theyre known for. He can try, but I don't think people will move on from Lifetime and Hallmark.
> 
> I need to give lifetime another chance! I usually like their spooky movies more than the christmas ones!!



I think there’s a good chance Candace will be out. I know she is the queen of Hallmark but I have the unpopular opinion of not loving her acting! I like it, I just don’t love it.

It’s safe to say that Hallmark Channel is, “Often imitated but never duplicated!” Oh and that Bill is a huge loser!! It’s best to keep it at that although we all have some choice words we’d really use outside of the PF!  Lol!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> I think there’s a good chance Candace will be out. I know she is the queen of Hallmark but I have the unpopular opinion of not loving her acting! I like it, I just don’t love it.
> 
> It’s safe to say that Hallmark Channel is, “Often imitated but never duplicated!” Oh and that Bill is a huge loser!! It’s best to keep it at that although we all have some choice words we’d really use outside of the PF!  Lol!



I'm with you. Plus, she hasn't been in many hallmark movies lately anyways. I think last year she only had 1 new christmas movie premiere. The rest were older reruns.

Haha I agree! I don't want the mods getting upset at me for the language 

I checked GAC's website and social media. It's not super professional, but the channel is up-and-coming. They did get Chad Michael Murray for one of their new christmas movies premiering this season, I think I **might** watch that one. I don't even know if I have GAC...lmao


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> I'm with you. Plus, she hasn't been in many hallmark movies lately anyways. I think last year she only had 1 new christmas movie premiere. The rest were older reruns.
> 
> Haha I agree! I don't want the mods getting upset at me for the language
> 
> I checked GAC's website and social media. It's not super professional, but the channel is up-and-coming. They did get Chad Michael Murray for one of their new christmas movies premiering this season, I think I **might** watch that one. I don't even know if I have GAC...lmao



I checked out the GAC website too and I just can’t! It made me feel icky, like I was cheating on Hallmark, lol! If you end up watching that movie let me know if it’s any good.


----------



## LavenderIce

@Yoshi1296 @BagLadyT I'm not a fan of CCB's acting either. I wouldn't mind if she left for GAC. Speaking of, I don't think many people know of that network, or have the channel. Aside from Danica, I don't think the other actors who have Christmas movies signed exclusive deals with GAC, so hopefully we'll see still them at Hallmark. Based on what you both have said of the GAC website, I'll stay away. I saw their Christmas movie line up on another site. 

Who's ready for another round of Countdown to Christmas premieres? I won't be able to tune in this weekend, but I'm setting the DVR for my fave Ryan Paevy in Coyote Creek Christmas. Yeah, I know I've heard the comments about his "stony" acting, but he plays a dad in this one.


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> @Yoshi1296 @BagLadyT I'm not a fan of CCB's acting either. I wouldn't mind if she left for GAC. Speaking of, I don't think many people know of that network, or have the channel. Aside from Danica, I don't think the other actors who have Christmas movies signed exclusive deals with GAC, so hopefully we'll see still them at Hallmark. Based on what you both have said of the GAC website, I'll stay away. I saw their Christmas movie line up on another site.
> 
> Who's ready for another round of Countdown to Christmas premieres? I won't be able to tune in this weekend, but I'm setting the DVR for my fave Ryan Paevy in Coyote Creek Christmas. Yeah, I know I've heard the comments about his "stony" acting, but he plays a dad in this one.



It took me one week to finish You, Me and Christmas Trees. It was a lot of 5-10 min interval watching over here! Next on to Boyfriends of Christmas Past. I’ve never heard of Ryan Paevy but I will definitely set my DVR for that one since you like him.

Side note, Chestnut Praline comes back on 11/7. I can’t wait!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> I checked out the GAC website too and I just can’t! It made me feel icky, like I was cheating on Hallmark, lol! If you end up watching that movie let me know if it’s any good.



Haha will do! The website was sooo icky LOLOLOL you found the perfect word to describe it.


LavenderIce said:


> @Yoshi1296 @BagLadyT I'm not a fan of CCB's acting either. I wouldn't mind if she left for GAC. Speaking of, I don't think many people know of that network, or have the channel. Aside from Danica, I don't think the other actors who have Christmas movies signed exclusive deals with GAC, so hopefully we'll see still them at Hallmark. Based on what you both have said of the GAC website, I'll stay away. I saw their Christmas movie line up on another site.
> 
> Who's ready for another round of Countdown to Christmas premieres? I won't be able to tune in this weekend, but I'm setting the DVR for my fave Ryan Paevy in Coyote Creek Christmas. Yeah, I know I've heard the comments about his "stony" acting, but he plays a dad in this one.






BagLadyT said:


> It took me one week to finish You, Me and Christmas Trees. It was a lot of 5-10 min interval watching over here! Next on to Boyfriends of Christmas Past. I’ve never heard of Ryan Paevy but I will definitely set my DVR for that one since you like him.
> 
> Side note, Chestnut Praline comes back on 11/7. I can’t wait!!



I haven't even been able to watch last weeks movies because of a final project I was working on which I just submitted yesterday! I have some time this weekend so I'm gonna watch some halloween classics with my new nephew and then tune straight into the new hallmark premieres. Its funny because it'll be halloween festivities, diwali celebration (my family and I are hindu), and christmas movies on hallmark. God I love this time of year, the overload of various holidays, fun, and cheer all together is the best feeling!

What is chestnut praline?


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Haha will do! The website was sooo icky LOLOLOL you found the perfect word to describe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't even been able to watch last weeks movies because of a final project I was working on which I just submitted yesterday! I have some time this weekend so I'm gonna watch some halloween classics with my new nephew and then tune straight into the new hallmark premieres. Its funny because it'll be halloween festivities, diwali celebration (my family and I are hindu), and christmas movies on hallmark. God I love this time of year, the overload of various holidays, fun, and cheer all together is the best feeling!
> 
> What is chestnut praline?



I hope you treated yourself after submitting that final project! Sigh of relief right?

I love the overload of holidays! I feel it brings out the best in people, most of the time!

I still haven’t watched Hocus Pocus! I usually watch part of a really scary movie like The Exorcist or one of The Conjuring movies and then I’m on edge for the rest of the night, lol!

Chestnut Praline Latte is a seasonal drink from Starbucks. Are you a coffee drinker? I used to drink it leisurely before but now I find it part of my survival to keep up w the kids. Anyways, I’ve attached Starbucks description of the drink in the Grande. If you find that’s too sweet you can always modify the sweetness. I usually ask for my drinks half sweet.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> I hope you treated yourself after submitting that final project! Sigh of relief right?
> 
> I love the overload of holidays! I feel it brings out the best in people, most of the time!
> 
> I still haven’t watched Hocus Pocus! I usually watch part of a really scary movie like The Exorcist or one of The Conjuring movies and then I’m on edge for the rest of the night, lol!
> 
> Chestnut Praline Latte is a seasonal drink from Starbucks. Are you a coffee drinker? I used to drink it leisurely before but now I find it part of my survival to keep up w the kids. Anyways, I’ve attached Starbucks description of the drink in the Grande. If you find that’s too sweet you can always modify the sweetness. I usually ask for my drinks half sweet.
> View attachment 5236596



I did! I have a vintage prada bag coming in that I'm SO excited for! My next term starts on wednesday so not much of a break LOL but yes definitely a sigh of relief for sure.

I agree the overload of holidays is the best! And I'm hoping to catch Hocus Pocus sometime this weekend! I haven't been able to watch either.

Thanks!!! OMG I have heard of this latte, haha can't believe I forgot. I have not tried it though so I will now! I like coffee, but I usually just brew something basic at home with my keurig LOL. A bubble tea place opened up near my house so I've been getting lots of taro milk tea with bubbles, my ultimate fave!

For the holidays, I really love O' Harney and Sons Hot Cinnamon Spice Tea. It is incredible. I just ordered some more today. Always gets me in the Holiday mood!


----------



## Yoshi1296

I turned on hallmark channel today and got to watch the santa stakeout with tamera mowry. Its pretty good! I liked it!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> I did! I have a vintage prada bag coming in that I'm SO excited for! My next term starts on wednesday so not much of a break LOL but yes definitely a sigh of relief for sure.
> 
> I agree the overload of holidays is the best! And I'm hoping to catch Hocus Pocus sometime this weekend! I haven't been able to watch either.
> 
> Thanks!!! OMG I have heard of this latte, haha can't believe I forgot. I have not tried it though so I will now! I like coffee, but I usually just brew something basic at home with my keurig LOL. A bubble tea place opened up near my house so I've been getting lots of taro milk tea with bubbles, my ultimate fave!
> 
> For the holidays, I really love O' Harney and Sons Hot Cinnamon Spice Tea. It is incredible. I just ordered some more today. Always gets me in the Holiday mood!



You have to share a pic of your new Prada when it arrives!

I’ve never had taro milk tea! I did just purchase 2 boxes of 24 Days of Tea and Matcha from David’s Tea. It’s like a box Advent calendar for tea.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> You have to share a pic of your new Prada when it arrives!
> 
> I’ve never had taro milk tea! I did just purchase 2 boxes of 24 Days of Tea and Matcha from David’s Tea. It’s like a box Advent calendar for tea.



I will post a pic! Should be coming tomorrow.

I love davids tea!! Good stuff for sure! I need to find a cute advent calendar for my nephew. I haven't had much luck but something with child safe toys would be cute. I would die for a diptyque advent calendar for myself haha!

Taro milk tea is yummyyyyyy you must try!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Happy Halloween everyone!!

I watched One Royal Holiday last night and it was fabulous! Ugh...makes me want to fall in love with a prince LOLOL


----------



## BagLadyT

Hope you all had a spooktacular Halloween!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!!
> 
> I watched One Royal Holiday last night and it was fabulous! Ugh...makes me want to fall in love with a prince LOLOL



Lol!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Yoshi1296 said:


> I turned on hallmark channel today and got to watch the santa stakeout with tamera mowry. Its pretty good! I liked it!



I've heard a lot of good reviews for Santa Stakeout. I'm glad you liked it. I've set the DVR for the next time it airs.


----------



## LavenderIce

BagLadyT said:


> It took me one week to finish You, Me and Christmas Trees. It was a lot of 5-10 min interval watching over here! Next on to Boyfriends of Christmas Past. I’ve never heard of Ryan Paevy but I will definitely set my DVR for that one since you like him.
> 
> Side note, Chestnut Praline comes back on 11/7. I can’t wait!!



At least you had a few moments to watch it. They captured a lot of Hallmark Christmas tropes, with the holiday decor and the hot cocoa scenes. lol

Ryan Paevy was also on General Hospital. I've only seen him on Hallmark Channel. The plot of Coyote Creek Christmas was very much a duplicate of one of his other Hallmark movies called A Summer Romance. Big city real estate mogul goes to buy rustic country farm/cabin/inn and falls for local girl. The LGBTQ B-story of Coyote Creek Christmas was cute though.


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> At least you had a few moments to watch it. They captured a lot of Hallmark Christmas tropes, with the holiday decor and the hot cocoa scenes. lol
> 
> Ryan Paevy was also on General Hospital. I've only seen him on Hallmark Channel. The plot of Coyote Creek Christmas was very much a duplicate of one of his other Hallmark movies called A Summer Romance. Big city real estate mogul goes to buy rustic country farm/cabin/inn and falls for local girl. The LGBTQ B-story of Coyote Creek Christmas was cute though.



I’ve never seen General Hospital but I went ahead and DVRd Coyote Creek. That’s awesome that they are including LGBTQ in their story. B-story is back story right?

 I’ve yet to watch another Hallmark movie. I was tempted to pick up popcorn from my local theater to really get in the mood to watch but that didn’t happen!


----------



## LavenderIce

BagLadyT said:


> I’ve never seen General Hospital but I went ahead and DVRd Coyote Creek. That’s awesome that they are including LGBTQ in their story. B-story is back story right?
> 
> I’ve yet to watch another Hallmark movie. I was tempted to pick up popcorn from my local theater to really get in the mood to watch but that didn’t happen!



B story is the secondary storyline. lol In this case, the friend of the leading lady. It's usually not as developed as the main story.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I need to watch Coyote Creek now!!! Hope I can find it on a rerun!

Also here is my new to me prada! its the antique washed nappa leather so its super scrunched up and wrinkly but oh so yummy and soft!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> I need to watch Coyote Creek now!!! Hope I can find it on a rerun!
> 
> Also here is my new to me prada! its the antique washed nappa leather so its super scrunched up and wrinkly but oh so yummy and soft!
> View attachment 5241123



I love me a super soft leather bag! Enjoy friend!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> I love me a super soft leather bag! Enjoy friend!



Thanks!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Ive watched a few movies so far this weekend. They premiered a gingerbread one yesterday which I thought was okay. Today im watching boyfriends of christmas past and I really like this one!! I watched Christmas Town which is one of my favorite movies, simply because the set design of that one I just loveeeee!! 

Also, i tried the chestnut praline latte yesterday and its yummy!!!

I'm slowly starting to decorate this weekend...YAY!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Ive watched a few movies so far this weekend. They premiered a gingerbread one yesterday which I thought was okay. Today im watching boyfriends of christmas past and I really like this one!! I watched Christmas Town which is one of my favorite movies, simply because the set design of that one I just loveeeee!!
> 
> Also, i tried the chestnut praline latte yesterday and its yummy!!!
> 
> I'm slowly starting to decorate this weekend...YAY!!!



I’m still on Boyfriends! I had plans to watch it alone today while hubs took the kids out but it didn’t happen. It was cool to see a Korean lead in a Hallmark movie! My husband is Korean and felt great pride that Squid Games was trending and was surprised to see a Korean as a lead on H!

I’m happy you liked the drink! This is the first one of the season for me, cheers everyone!


----------



## meluvs2shop

This week I saw Miss Christmas. So cute. Not new for this season but definitely a goodie


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> I’m still on Boyfriends! I had plans to watch it alone today while hubs took the kids out but it didn’t happen. It was cool to see a Korean lead in a Hallmark movie! My husband is Korean and felt great pride that Squid Games was trending and was surprised to see a Korean as a lead on H!
> 
> I’m happy you liked the drink! This is the first one of the season for me, cheers everyone!
> View attachment 5243500



Boyfriends was really good!! I hope you get to finish! And yes! I'm happy to see increased representation!! And I'm happy to hear about your husband feeling proud too! Seeing identity representation in any form is always affirming and uplifting! It brings a sense of hope!!

I'm excited for the Jordin Sparks movie premiering tomorrow!


----------



## Yoshi1296

meluvs2shop said:


> This week I saw Miss Christmas. So cute. Not new for this season but definitely a goodie



Need to watch that one! I don't remember it!


----------



## BagLadyT

meluvs2shop said:


> This week I saw Miss Christmas. So cute. Not new for this season but definitely a goodie



Ooh another to add to the DVR!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Boyfriends was really good!! I hope you get to finish! And yes! I'm happy to see increased representation!! And I'm happy to hear about your husband feeling proud too! Seeing identity representation in any form is always affirming and uplifting! It brings a sense of hope!!
> 
> I'm excited for the Jordin Sparks movie premiering tomorrow!



110% friend!

Me too love her! I’ll probably catch it next month at the rate I’m moving!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Some of my favs:
Christmas with Holly
Christmas Waltz
Two Turtle Doves
Mistletones
Miss Christmas


----------



## Yoshi1296

meluvs2shop said:


> Some of my favs:
> Christmas with Holly
> Christmas Waltz
> Two Turtle Doves
> Mistletones
> Miss Christmas



haha I'm the worst because I've probably seen all of these but I just never remember their names!!! I do remember Christmas Waltz though because I LOVE Lacey Chabert and the guy in that movie is so hot LOL


----------



## meluvs2shop

Yoshi1296 said:


> haha I'm the worst because I've probably seen all of these but I just never remember their names!!! I do remember Christmas Waltz though because I LOVE Lacey Chabert and the guy in that movie is so hot LOL


I’m with you! I sometimes forget the names too. Other times I’m like, I think I watched this one and my daughter comes in the room and goes, we watched that already. Haha


----------



## LavenderIce

Yoshi1296 said:


> I need to watch Coyote Creek now!!! Hope I can find it on a rerun!
> 
> Also here is my new to me prada! its the antique washed nappa leather so its super scrunched up and wrinkly but oh so yummy and soft!
> View attachment 5241123



Congrats! I love a soft, squishy leather.



Yoshi1296 said:


> Ive watched a few movies so far this weekend. They premiered a gingerbread one yesterday which I thought was okay. Today im watching boyfriends of christmas past and I really like this one!! I watched Christmas Town which is one of my favorite movies, simply because the set design of that one I just loveeeee!!
> 
> Also, i tried the chestnut praline latte yesterday and its yummy!!!
> 
> I'm slowly starting to decorate this weekend...YAY!!!



I watched some older movies on Lifetime and UpTV instead of Hallmark so far this weekend. I am going to watch Jordin Sparks in A Christmas Treasure tonight though. 

I've picked up a few winter/Christmas decorations that I still have to put out. I still have fall/Thanksgiving theme for now. I had a sugar cookie almond latte yesterday. I liked it since I was in the mood for a sweet drink.


----------



## LavenderIce

BagLadyT said:


> I’m still on Boyfriends! I had plans to watch it alone today while hubs took the kids out but it didn’t happen. It was cool to see a Korean lead in a Hallmark movie! My husband is Korean and felt great pride that Squid Games was trending and was surprised to see a Korean as a lead on H!
> 
> I’m happy you liked the drink! This is the first one of the season for me, cheers everyone!
> View attachment 5243500



I love that they showed them speaking (just a few words) in Korean and all the foods they mentioned.



Yoshi1296 said:


> Boyfriends was really good!! I hope you get to finish! And yes! I'm happy to see increased representation!! And I'm happy to hear about your husband feeling proud too! *Seeing identity representation in any form is always affirming and uplifting! It brings a sense of hope!!*
> 
> I'm excited for the Jordin Sparks movie premiering tomorrow!



I agree. Plus, it's good to cast actors of various ethinicities/identities/abilities to have them represented. Several actors were on the former official Hallmark pod, Bubbly Sesh including Jonathan Bennet and Donna Benedicto. They both expressed how much it meant to them to be in a Hallmark movie because growing up they didn't see anyone like themselves.


----------



## LavenderIce

meluvs2shop said:


> Some of my favs:
> Christmas with Holly
> Christmas Waltz
> Two Turtle Doves
> Mistletones
> Miss Christmas



Were those all on Hallmark? The only one I watched was Miss Christmas, which I liked. Some of the titles seem Hallmark Movies and Mystery-ish, which I wish I had instead of GAC.


----------



## Yoshi1296

meluvs2shop said:


> I’m with you! I sometimes forget the names too. Other times I’m like, I think I watched this one and my daughter comes in the room and goes, we watched that already. Haha



Haha, thats how it is with my mom. I'm rewatching old ones and my mom is always telling me "we watched this!!" 


LavenderIce said:


> Congrats! I love a soft, squishy leather.
> 
> 
> 
> I watched some older movies on Lifetime and UpTV instead of Hallmark so far this weekend. I am going to watch Jordin Sparks in A Christmas Treasure tonight though.
> 
> I've picked up a few winter/Christmas decorations that I still have to put out. I still have fall/Thanksgiving theme for now. I had a sugar cookie almond latte yesterday. I liked it since I was in the mood for a sweet drink.



Thanks!! I'm loving it so far! I need to start on the Lifetime movies!! 

I hope to try the sugar cookie one next! 


LavenderIce said:


> I love that they showed them speaking (just a few words) in Korean and all the foods they mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Plus, it's good to cast actors of various ethinicities/identities/abilities to have them represented. Several actors were on the former official Hallmark pod, Bubbly Sesh including Jonathan Bennet and Donna Benedicto. They both expressed how much it meant to them to be in a Hallmark movie because growing up they didn't see anyone like themselves.



Yes, the korean references were super awesome and wonderful to see! I agree, I hope to see the channel get more diverse. I think Boyfriends did a pretty great job of that!


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> I love that they showed them speaking (just a few words) in Korean and all the foods they mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Plus, it's good to cast actors of various ethinicities/identities/abilities to have them represented. Several actors were on the former official Hallmark pod, Bubbly Sesh including Jonathan Bennet and Donna Benedicto. They both expressed how much it meant to them to be in a Hallmark movie because growing up they didn't see anyone like themselves.



The food is the best! I am spoiled by authentic dishes from my MIL!

I absolutely agree w/ total representation. Especially in today’s day and age. We need it!


----------



## BagLadyT

Thinking about getting the Christmas tree up this week and then changing out the mantle decor after Thanksgiving. Here’s a picture of the tree last year. Simple and sweet. My daughter will have a ball redecorating the tree once it’s up. She’s in the phase of going through all the cabinets and taking everything out!

May I veer off the topic of Hallmark for another second? If you own a patent bag can you please tell me if it’s really that hard to maintain?


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Thinking about getting the Christmas tree up this week and then changing out the mantle decor after Thanksgiving. Here’s a picture of the tree last year. Simple and sweet. My daughter will have a ball redecorating the tree once it’s up. She’s in the phase of going through all the cabinets and taking everything out!
> 
> May I veer off the topic of Hallmark for another second? If you own a patent bag can you please tell me if it’s really that hard to maintain?
> View attachment 5244689



Great minds think alike!! I was just talking with mom yesterday about doing a "blend" of fall and christmas till thanksgiving, and then transitioning to full christmas decor right after thanksgiving! Great idea, go for it!!!

I love your tree!!! I have a very similar design/setup going but over time we added other types of ornaments and have gone a bit off track, haha!

I don't find patent hard to maintain at all! In fact, I find it easier but only if it is a dark color. I have a black patent balenciaga clutch which I've owned since 2012 and it is so durable, and I've really used it so much. My mom has a patent chanel mini which shes had no issues with as well, it is black. My patent light green chanel cardholder does have some wear to it despite me taking care of it a lot, but it is a light color so I guess the color transfer is expected, but this was the only problem I've had with patent. I used to have a navy blue patent python cardholder from celine which was very low maintenance, the only reason why I sold it was to fund my birkin. What patent bag are you looking at?

I will say though, I have heard of some issues people had with patent but I found that it may depend on the brand, the color, and the type of leather base (goatskin/lambskin/calfskin/etc.) with the patent finish on top.


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Great minds think alike!! I was just talking with mom yesterday about doing a "blend" of fall and christmas till thanksgiving, and then transitioning to full christmas decor right after thanksgiving! Great idea, go for it!!!
> 
> I love your tree!!! I have a very similar design/setup going but over time we added other types of ornaments and have gone a bit off track, haha!
> 
> I don't find patent hard to maintain at all! In fact, I find it easier but only if it is a dark color. I have a black patent balenciaga clutch which I've owned since 2012 and it is so durable, and I've really used it so much. My mom has a patent chanel mini which shes had no issues with as well, it is black. My patent light green chanel cardholder does have some wear to it despite me taking care of it a lot, but it is a light color so I guess the color transfer is expected, but this was the only problem I've had with patent. I used to have a navy blue patent python cardholder from celine which was very low maintenance, the only reason why I sold it was to fund my birkin. What patent bag are you looking at?
> 
> I will say though, I have heard of some issues people had with patent but I found that it may depend on the brand, the color, and the type of leather base (goatskin/lambskin/calfskin/etc.) with the patent finish on top.



Thank you! Yes, because I put the Fall decor up recently I thought it would be a waste to take them down already.  Snap a pic when you put your tree up. I would love to see it! Also curious, for your Muslim holidays is there any decor?

Thanks for the patent tips too! It was most helpful since I’m considering a Chanel mini in the patent. I just purchased a lambskin mini and am now on the fence about getting another mini or something more practical. (Something in another direction completely, Celine micro belt.) But I’ve always come close to pulling the trigger on patent but was always put off by color transfer. If I was to go ahead I’d most likely get a darker color. Thanks again!


----------



## Zoelyn

BagLadyT said:


> Thinking about getting the Christmas tree up this week and then changing out the mantle decor after Thanksgiving. Here’s a picture of the tree last year. Simple and sweet. My daughter will have a ball redecorating the tree once it’s up. She’s in the phase of going through all the cabinets and taking everything out!
> 
> May I veer off the topic of Hallmark for another second? If you own a patent bag can you please tell me if it’s really that hard to maintain?
> View attachment 5244689


I love your tree. Yesterday I told my sister I am going to do Christmas decorations , I will be home alone I might as well enjoy myself and decorate my tree. By the way it will be my first ever Christmas tree and I am excited already . And definitely watch a Movie in-between decorations


----------



## BagLadyT

Zoelyn said:


> I love your tree. Yesterday I told my sister I am going to do Christmas decorations , I will be home alone I might as well enjoy myself and decorate my tree. By the way it will be my first ever Christmas tree and I am excited already . And definitely watch a Movie in-between decorations



Thank you! Yes! Decorating, Hallmark movie and don’t forget your hot beverage! My kind of day. Lol!


----------



## LavenderIce

@Zoelyn that sounds like a good day. Decorating your Christmas tree with a Hallmark movie on and a hot drink as @BagLadyT suggested sounds perfect!


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> @Zoelyn that sounds like a good day. Decorating your Christmas tree with a Hallmark movie on and a hot drink as @BagLadyT suggested sounds perfect!



I think the official Hallmark drink is hot cocoa. They drink it in every movie!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Thank you! Yes, because I put the Fall decor up recently I thought it would be a waste to take them down already.  Snap a pic when you put your tree up. I would love to see it! Also curious, for your Muslim holidays is there any decor?
> 
> Thanks for the patent tips too! It was most helpful since I’m considering a Chanel mini in the patent. I just purchased a lambskin mini and am now on the fence about getting another mini or something more practical. (Something in another direction completely, Celine micro belt.) But I’ve always come close to pulling the trigger on patent but was always put off by color transfer. If I was to go ahead I’d most likely get a darker color. Thanks again!



I have a pic from when I put the tree up in 2019! (Didn't put tree up for 2020 due to home renos) I aim to do the same setup again for this year. I'm Hindu, so we celebrate diwali which just passed last week. We did do some decorations, but we already took them down haha! My friend is muslim and they do some decoration for eid, lights and garland, pretty much the same for hindus during diwali as well. I did a eucalyptus garland along the staircase near our mini temple/shrine which I will keep for christmas too!

OMG!!! I love the chanel mini. Lambskin is my fav so I'm definitely jealous. My sister has a black caviar mini which she got as a walk-in which I thought was so lucky, usually the mini's have a HUGE waitlist. I think patent also pops on a dark color and stands out more. I'd say definitely pull the trigger! I'm the type of person that likes to have two of something I really love LOL.

I really like the celine micro belt too!!! I always love thing with long leather tassels and such, plus the grained leather is nice. If you like smaller bags, have you considered the Dior saddle bag? I have two I recently purchased (vintage) and they are so easy and comfortable to use. They are around the same size as the chanel mini or celine micro belt, and now dior makes those cool straps you can use for crossbody wear!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Zoelyn said:


> I love your tree. Yesterday I told my sister I am going to do Christmas decorations , I will be home alone I might as well enjoy myself and decorate my tree. By the way it will be my first ever Christmas tree and I am excited already . And definitely watch a Movie in-between decorations





BagLadyT said:


> Thank you! Yes! Decorating, Hallmark movie and don’t forget your hot beverage! My kind of day. Lol!





LavenderIce said:


> @Zoelyn that sounds like a good day. Decorating your Christmas tree with a Hallmark movie on and a hot drink as @BagLadyT suggested sounds perfect!



@Zoelyn I'm gonna do the same and put on some movies and decorate this week!!! so excited for you to have your first tree!!


----------



## Zoelyn

BagLadyT said:


> I think the official Hallmark drink is hot cocoa. They drink it in every movie!


Thanks Cheers  to Hot Cocoa as the official hot drink.


----------



## Zoelyn

Yoshi1296 said:


> @Zoelyn I'm gonna do the same and put on some movies and decorate this week!!! so excited for you to have your first tree!!


@Yoshi1296 Thanks I am really excited and @BagLadyT helped me Identify Cocoa as the Hot beverage


----------



## Zoelyn

LavenderIce said:


> @Zoelyn that sounds like a good day. Decorating your Christmas tree with a Hallmark movie on and a hot drink as @BagLadyT suggested sounds perfect!


 Perfect plan


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> I have a pic from when I put the tree up in 2019! (Didn't put tree up for 2020 due to home renos) I aim to do the same setup again for this year. I'm Hindu, so we celebrate diwali which just passed last week. We did do some decorations, but we already took them down haha! My friend is muslim and they do some decoration for eid, lights and garland, pretty much the same for hindus during diwali as well. I did a eucalyptus garland along the staircase near our mini temple/shrine which I will keep for christmas too!
> 
> OMG!!! I love the chanel mini. Lambskin is my fav so I'm definitely jealous. My sister has a black caviar mini which she got as a walk-in which I thought was so lucky, usually the mini's have a HUGE waitlist. I think patent also pops on a dark color and stands out more. I'd say definitely pull the trigger! I'm the type of person that likes to have two of something I really love LOL.
> 
> I really like the celine micro belt too!!! I always love thing with long leather tassels and such, plus the grained leather is nice. If you like smaller bags, have you considered the Dior saddle bag? I have two I recently purchased (vintage) and they are so easy and comfortable to use. They are around the same size as the chanel mini or celine micro belt, and now dior makes those cool straps you can use for crossbody wear!



Pardon for the confusion about your religion. I remembered that wrong! Your tree and eucalyptus garland are lovely!

I think the Dior Saddle is so cute but I’m more of a crossbody gal since I usually always have a diaper bag in tow. I’m all over the place w/ what I want! One day I want a Lady Dior the next day I want a Celine. Ahh, so many bags so little…money! Lol! And I know what you mean by getting multiples of things you like. I do that with clothes and shoes too, lol!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Pardon for the confusion about your religion. I remembered that wrong! Your tree and eucalyptus garland are lovely!
> 
> I think the Dior Saddle is so cute but I’m more of a crossbody gal since I usually always have a diaper bag in tow. I’m all over the place w/ what I want! One day I want a Lady Dior the next day I want a Celine. Ahh, so many bags so little…money! Lol! And I know what you mean by getting multiples of things you like. I do that with clothes and shoes too, lol!



All good! No worries at all. Yeah I totally understand the thing with crossbody, it is just SO much more user friendly. I feel you about the so little money part!!! Such a struggle hahaha


----------



## LavenderIce

Just like with bags, so many bags, not enough money; there's so many Hallmark Christmas movies, not enough time.   I still haven't watched the Jordin Sparks one from last week. I'm looking forward to an Alison Sweeny one and Andrew Walker one this weekend.


----------



## Yoshi1296

LavenderIce said:


> Just like with bags, so many bags, not enough money; there's so many Hallmark Christmas movies, not enough time.   I still haven't watched the Jordin Sparks one from last week. I'm looking forward to an Alison Sweeny one and Andrew Walker one this weekend.



ugh i didnt get to watch it either. I wasn't even busy, but I totally just forgot about it!


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> Just like with bags, so many bags, not enough money; there's so many Hallmark Christmas movies, not enough time.   I still haven't watched the Jordin Sparks one from last week. I'm looking forward to an Alison Sweeny one and Andrew Walker one this weekend.



I’m still on Boyfriends of Christmas Past! Been at it for over a week now.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I have no made any progress with decorating


----------



## meluvs2shop

I just saw the 9 Lives of Christmas. It was cute. I always catch the end of it and finally saw the entire thing. 

The Santa Stackout the male lead was the break out star. It was funny/cute bc of him. It was cute movie.


----------



## meluvs2shop

BagLadyT said:


> I’m still on Boyfriends of Christmas Past! Been at it for over a week now.


Is it not good? That’s on my list to watch.


----------



## meluvs2shop

LavenderIce said:


> Were those all on Hallmark? The only one I watched was Miss Christmas, which I liked. Some of the titles seem Hallmark Movies and Mystery-ish, which I wish I had instead of GAC.


I originally thought so, but now come to think of it no. Christmas with Holly was part of Hallmark, but not on that channel. However, in recent years I’ve seen it on Hallmark, but it may have been Hallmark movies and mysteries like you said. 

Mistletones a family fav here in my home was ABC family. My mistake.


----------



## BagLadyT

meluvs2shop said:


> Is it not good? That’s on my list to watch.



I really like it so far! I have a toddler and a baby so my Hallmark watching time is limited until they sleep. Then I usually end up watching bag reviews instead, lol!


----------



## Yoshi1296

I watched 4 movies in a row today while decorating the house for the holidays LOL major binge....

Watched: 
Never kiss a man in a christmas sweater
christmas by starlight (seen this one before and I liked it)
crown for christmas
open by christmas

They were all good! crown for christmas was extra extra cheesy...like the cheesiest one Ive watched thus far LOL.


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> I watched 4 movies in a row today while decorating the house for the holidays LOL major binge....
> 
> Watched:
> Never kiss a man in a christmas sweater
> christmas by starlight (seen this one before and I liked it)
> crown for christmas
> open by christmas
> 
> They were all good! crown for christmas was extra extra cheesy...like the cheesiest one Ive watched thus far LOL.



Four movies in a row, I’m jelly! Pretty sure I’ve already set most of those to the DVR. Can’t wait to get to them are at least finish Boyfriends. I watched 5 more mins today, lol! My main goal this weekend is to get the tree up!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Yoshi1296 said:


> I watched 4 movies in a row today while decorating the house for the holidays LOL major binge....
> 
> Watched:
> Never kiss a man in a christmas sweater
> christmas by starlight (seen this one before and I liked it)
> crown for christmas
> open by christmas
> 
> They were all good! crown for christmas was extra extra cheesy...like the cheesiest one Ive watched thus far LOL.


I tried to get into open by Christmas but couldn’t. And I’ve watched some cheesy ones and still liked them in all their cheesy glory haha


----------



## Yoshi1296

meluvs2shop said:


> I tried to get into open by Christmas but couldn’t. And I’ve watched some cheesy ones and still liked them in all their cheesy glory haha



HAHA yes incredibly cheesy for sure!! I'm gonna watch some more now! decorating my tree today!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Four movies in a row, I’m jelly! Pretty sure I’ve already set most of those to the DVR. Can’t wait to get to them are at least finish Boyfriends. I watched 5 more mins today, lol! My main goal this weekend is to get the tree up!



Hope you get some time to watch some more and decorate!! But also, be sure to rest!!! Kids truly tire you out so much hahah


----------



## Yoshi1296

I watched Christmas sail and the premier of my christmas family tree. Liked both of them! Got my tree up and about a third of the ornaments. Will get the rest tomorrow lol


----------



## LavenderIce

@Yoshi1296 you’re on a roll! Four in a row and a premiere too. You’re motivating me to get my Christmas decor up.

I finally got to Christmas Treasure. Oh, it was so slow and boring. I was disappointed. They could have used more Hallmark cheese, tropes and gimmicks to make it more engaging. It’s definitely one to have on in the background while you do something else. Jordan’s singing was good though. I might be biased because O Holy Night and This Christmas are in my top three of favorite Christmas songs with Mariah’s AIWFC.


----------



## Yoshi1296

LavenderIce said:


> @Yoshi1296 you’re on a roll! Four in a row and a premiere too. You’re motivating me to get my Christmas decor up.
> 
> I finally got to Christmas Treasure. Oh, it was so slow and boring. I was disappointed. They could have used more Hallmark cheese, tropes and gimmicks to make it more engaging. It’s definitely one to have on in the background while you do something else. Jordan’s singing was good though. I might be biased because O Holy Night and This Christmas are in my top three of favorite Christmas songs with Mariah’s AIWFC.



Aw thank you!! Haha I planned on working extra hard during the week to free up my time this weekend. Ugh I keep missing christmas treasure, jordin is a good singer for sure! But, I really wanna watch the premier for tonight, Holiday in Harlem!

My favorite christmas songs are deck the halls, carol of the bells, and mariahs AIWFC, Sia's christmas album, and the nutcracker orchestra soundtrack


----------



## Yoshi1296

I watched holiday in harlem tonight and I really liked it. The guy in it is soooo cute lol

I loved the use of color in the film, everyones outfits, stores, homes, all of it was so bright and colorful!! The main character had such lovely outfits and she has the goyard tote I want!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Yoshi1296 said:


> I watched holiday in harlem tonight and I really liked it. The guy in it is soooo cute lol
> 
> I loved the use of color in the film, everyones outfits, stores, homes, all of it was so bright and colorful!! The main character had such lovely outfits and she has the goyard tote I want!!!



Ooh! I'm going to need to watch this. I fell asleep early last night and missed it.


----------



## BagLadyT

I finally finished Boyfriends of Christmas Past and I give it 5/10. I’m on to My Christmas Family Tree and so far it’s really good. I actually started tearing up when the dad said a heartfelt prayer at dinner.

Other tidbits- I’ve made progress w the tree. I just need to get the ornaments on! Also, I got this tiny green beauty in. Can’t wait to use her. Lastly, if you want to recreate the Starbucks peppermint mocha at home this Chobani creamer is the key!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> I finally finished Boyfriends of Christmas Past and I give it 5/10. I’m on to My Christmas Family Tree and so far it’s really good. I actually started tearing up when the dad said a heartfelt prayer at dinner.
> 
> Other tidbits- I’ve made progress w the tree. I just need to get the ornaments on! Also, I got this tiny green beauty in. Can’t wait to use her. Lastly, if you want to recreate the Starbucks peppermint mocha at home this Chobani creamer is the key!
> 
> View attachment 5250910
> View attachment 5250911
> View attachment 5250912



Yayyyy omg!! I liked the christmas family tree one, super sweet! Try to catch holiday in harlem, I really liked that one a lot and I think you will too. Your tree looks great. I'm almost done with mine, then I gotta do decorations upstairs and outside lol

Congrats! I love your new YSL!! So pretty and festive too! I'm dying for the YSL Le 5 a 7 bag in black. The YSL logo is just so stunning.

I must try the creamer!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

LavenderIce said:


> Ooh! I'm going to need to watch this. I fell asleep early last night and missed it.



Its sooooo good. As a new yorker myself it was nice to see harlem being incorporated into a storyline. The neighborhood always used to get a bad rap due to a few incidents in the 80s-90s. But, harlem is easily one of the best neighborhoods here and those brownstones there are incredibly stunning.

I hope hallmark does a movie focused on Dyker Heights in brooklyn, the christmas decorations the homeowners there do are world famous and I think they do it as a competition for charity. But when I tell you those entire streets are lit...they are LIT lol. Its a tradition for locals in nyc to just drive through the streets in dyker and look at the lights. Harlem does something similar!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yayyyy omg!! I liked the christmas family tree one, super sweet! Try to catch holiday in harlem, I really liked that one a lot and I think you will too. Your tree looks great. I'm almost done with mine, then I gotta do decorations upstairs and outside lol
> 
> Congrats! I love your new YSL!! So pretty and festive too! I'm dying for the YSL Le 5 a 7 bag in black. The YSL logo is just so stunning.
> 
> I must try the creamer!!



Holiday in Harlem is set to the DVR! We have never done decorations outside but I’d like to this year. I think it would be fun to take the kids outside every night to have a look. We are fortunate to have a church down the street that has a humongous parking lot and they put on a light show every night at the end of November on til Dec

I love that YSL you mentioned. Elegant and understated! I’d love it in a bright blue for a pop of color.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Holiday in Harlem is set to the DVR! We have never done decorations outside but I’d like to this year. I think it would be fun to take the kids outside every night to have a look. We are fortunate to have a church down the street that has a humongous parking lot and they put on a light show every night at the end of November on til Dec
> 
> I love that YSL you mentioned. Elegant and understated! I’d love it in a bright blue for a pop of color.



If you can you totally should!! I keep it simple on the outside. We have a church like that across the street too! They cover their entire yard and building with super pretty lights.

For my home, I just do the classic white christmas lights around the front window, a lit wreath on the door, and lights on the awning edge above the front door. All the same white/yellow color so you can do that or get color lights if you prefer. Lowes has outdoor use lights on sale for $2 a box!!

Be sure to wrap your light connections with packaging tape to prevent water from going in during rainy/snowy days!

Me too! YSL has a snakeskin version that is *chefs kiss*


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> If you can you totally should!! I keep it simple on the outside. We have a church like that across the street too! They cover their entire yard and building with super pretty lights.
> 
> For my home, I just do the classic white christmas lights around the front window, a lit wreath on the door, and lights on the awning edge above the front door. All the same white/yellow color so you can do that or get color lights if you prefer. Lowes has outdoor use lights on sale for $2 a box!!
> 
> Be sure to wrap your light connections with packaging tape to prevent water from going in during rainy/snowy days!
> 
> Me too! YSL has a snakeskin version that is *chefs kiss*



Thanks for the lighting tips! You make it sound easy but we’ll see, lol!

Ooh snakeskin, so cool girl/guy!


----------



## LavenderIce

BagLadyT said:


> I finally finished Boyfriends of Christmas Past and I give it 5/10. I’m on to My Christmas Family Tree and so far it’s really good. I actually started tearing up when the dad said a heartfelt prayer at dinner.
> 
> Other tidbits- I’ve made progress w the tree. I just need to get the ornaments on! Also, I got this tiny green beauty in. Can’t wait to use her. Lastly, if you want to recreate the Starbucks peppermint mocha at home this Chobani creamer is the key!
> 
> View attachment 5250910
> View attachment 5250911
> View attachment 5250912



Nice tree! Your YSL looks so rich! That creamer looks good. I've OD'd on peppermint in the last year. I bought a 750ml bottle of Torani peppermint syrup that I've been using to make Starbuck's medicine ball tea at home.


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> Nice tree! Your YSL looks so rich! That creamer looks good. I've OD'd on peppermint in the last year. I bought a 750ml bottle of Torani peppermint syrup that I've been using to make Starbuck's medicine ball tea at home.



Thank you! It’s easy to OD on peppermint as it is a strong flavor. I had to look up what Starbucks medicine ball tea is and I’ll have to try it. It’ll be a good alternative to all the flavored coffee I drink.


----------



## Yoshi1296

just finished the tree now. here it is! Blocked off my mom and little nephew posing on the side lol


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> just finished the tree now. here it is! Blocked off my mom and little nephew posing on the side lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251888



How lovely!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> How lovely!



Thanks!!


----------



## LavenderIce

BagLadyT said:


> Thank you! It’s easy to OD on peppermint as it is a strong flavor. I had to look up what Starbucks medicine ball tea is and I’ll have to try it. It’ll be a good alternative to all the flavored coffee I drink.



Peppermint can be strong, but the Torani syrup is not. The reviews online said so, but I still bought it. I have to dump a lot if I want to taste it in the medicine ball tea. The peach tranquility and green mint Teavana teas can be found at Walmart and Target. Instead of steamed lemonade, I just squeeze some lemon into it. My favorite alternative to coffee is Trader Joe's Maple Espresso tea.

There was a flash sale at David's Tea earlier this week. I would've gotten the advent calender. It looks good.


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> Peppermint can be strong, but the Torani syrup is not. The reviews online said so, but I still bought it. I have to dump a lot if I want to taste it in the medicine ball tea. The peach tranquility and green mint Teavana teas can be found at Walmart and Target. Instead of steamed lemonade, I just squeeze some lemon into it. My favorite alternative to coffee is Trader Joe's Maple Espresso tea.
> 
> There was a flash sale at David's Tea earlier this week. I would've gotten the advent calender. It looks good.





LavenderIce said:


> Peppermint can be strong, but the Torani syrup is not. The reviews online said so, but I still bought it. I have to dump a lot if I want to taste it in the medicine ball tea. The peach tranquility and green mint Teavana teas can be found at Walmart and Target. Instead of steamed lemonade, I just squeeze some lemon into it. My favorite alternative to coffee is Trader Joe's Maple Espresso tea.
> 
> There was a flash sale at David's Tea earlier this week. I would've gotten the advent calender. It looks good.



Ooh thank you for all of the tips! I’ll try the med ball w a squeeze of fresh lemon like what you do. I love Trader Joe’s and haven’t been in quite some time! I’ll have to give that tea a try.

I completely forgot about that advent calendar until you reminded me! I also got the matcha one. I’ll be cracking those open soon!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

If you have GAC (326 on Directv) the former CEO of Hallmark owns it and they have been showing Christmas movies same vibe as Hallmark and super cheesy.
Lifetime has good ones too. 
UPTV has them too.
My DVR is full of Christmas movies


----------



## LavenderIce

Glitterandstuds said:


> If you have GAC (326 on Directv) the former CEO of Hallmark owns it and they have been showing Christmas movies same vibe as Hallmark and super cheesy.
> Lifetime has good ones too.
> UPTV has them too.
> My DVR is full of Christmas movies



Yes, there's an overload of Christmas movies! My DVR is packed with them too. I just watched the Christmas with a Prince series from UpTV. I also have An Ice Wine Christmas from Lifetime on my list along with the Hallmark ones that debuted last week.


----------



## BagLadyT

Glitterandstuds said:


> If you have GAC (326 on Directv) the former CEO of Hallmark owns it and they have been showing Christmas movies same vibe as Hallmark and super cheesy.
> Lifetime has good ones too.
> UPTV has them too.
> My DVR is full of Christmas movies



I still haven’t seen a Lifetime Christmas movie yet!


----------



## BagLadyT

I finished My Family Christmas Tree and A Royal Christmas. I liked them both! Now I have a trillion others to choose from on the DVR.

I’m almost done w my Christmas shopping. The mall over here is getting crazy already!

Random question, are you guys a fan of the WOC? I’ve owned my Chanel WOC in black caviar and gold hardware for a few years now. Can’t say I use it a lot and am on the fence of letting it go. I’d like to step into the new year clean of all things that no longer serve me but purses are hard to let go of! (I know there is probably a whole thread about this but I’d like your opinion please.)


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> I finished My Family Christmas Tree and A Royal Christmas. I liked them both! Now I have a trillion others to choose from on the DVR.
> 
> I’m almost done w my Christmas shopping. The mall over here is getting crazy already!
> 
> Random question, are you guys a fan of the WOC? I’ve owned my Chanel WOC in black caviar and gold hardware for a few years now. Can’t say I use it a lot and am on the fence of letting it go. I’d like to step into the new year clean of all things that no longer serve me but purses are hard to let go of! (I know there is probably a whole thread about this but I’d like your opinion please.)



Hi!!! So excited for another weekend of hallmark movies and prepping for the holidays! I agree, most people already got their christmas shopping done. Getting busier and busier.

Personally, I dislike the Chanel WOC for one reason, that pesky snap button closure. UGH it drives me insane!!! I hate the snap buttons chanel uses for some reason. But, I do like a wallet on chain style bag overall, and the Chanel WOC is pretty and useful no doubt, caviar and gold sounds like a dream combo! Tbh, I think if you're not using it as much and want to let it go, then go for it! You already have the chanel mini which I think fills the same purpose as the WOC, plus you may be getting a second! I highly prefer the mini over the WOC. Also, the new YSL (which i LOVE) you got I think also fills the same useful purpose as the WOC, so you won't miss out on much if you sell it considering you have a few other alternatives already.

Do what your heart tells you!! Let us know what you decide! Also, I highly suggest not selling it now and wait till after the holidays because the mail system is so crazy right now and packages are getting lost left and right, and if youre selling of the WOC you def don't want to lose it while in transit to the buyer. 2 of my packages just got lost today :/


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi!!! So excited for another weekend of hallmark movies and prepping for the holidays! I agree, most people already got their christmas shopping done. Getting busier and busier.
> 
> Personally, I dislike the Chanel WOC for one reason, that pesky snap button closure. UGH it drives me insane!!! I hate the snap buttons chanel uses for some reason. But, I do like a wallet on chain style bag overall, and the Chanel WOC is pretty and useful no doubt, caviar and gold sounds like a dream combo! Tbh, I think if you're not using it as much and want to let it go, then go for it! You already have the chanel mini which I think fills the same purpose as the WOC, plus you may be getting a second! I highly prefer the mini over the WOC. Also, the new YSL (which i LOVE) you got I think also fills the same useful purpose as the WOC, so you won't miss out on much if you sell it considering you have a few other alternatives already.
> 
> Do what your heart tells you!! Let us know what you decide! Also, I highly suggest not selling it now and wait till after the holidays because the mail system is so crazy right now and packages are getting lost left and right, and if youre selling of the WOC you def don't want to lose it while in transit to the buyer. 2 of my packages just got lost today :/



You make some valid and good points my friend! I think I’ll sit on it for a bit. I didn’t even think about it getting lost in the mail. I’m so sorry about your packages! I hope it is only temporarily lost and is able to be located. Did you try calling ups or which ever carrier you used? It wasn’t a…bag… was it?!!


----------



## LavenderIce

BagLadyT said:


> I finished My Family Christmas Tree and A Royal Christmas. I liked them both! Now I have a trillion others to choose from on the DVR.
> 
> I’m almost done w my Christmas shopping. The mall over here is getting crazy already!
> 
> Random question, are you guys a fan of the WOC? I’ve owned my Chanel WOC in black caviar and gold hardware for a few years now. Can’t say I use it a lot and am on the fence of letting it go. I’d like to step into the new year clean of all things that no longer serve me but purses are hard to let go of! (I know there is probably a whole thread about this but I’d like your opinion please.)


 
I haven't started Christmas shopping, but my list is not very long so I'm putting if off for a week or two. I still have last week's movies still to catch up on. 

I love WOCs! My Chanel black lambskin SHW has been worn so much for travel. I'm currently reaching for my so black Diorama WOC which is discontinued. I also have a beige YSL that I wear with lighter colors. I've also got mini reissues and an LV nano that serve my needs when I want to wear smaller bags. I would never let my WOCs go. They're my go to for nights out, travel and special occasions. Another reason why I would never sell them is because I don't want seller's remorse and if I were to re-purchase them, I'm priced out. The price increases are too much. I'm not spending over $3k for a WOC.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> You make some valid and good points my friend! I think I’ll sit on it for a bit. I didn’t even think about it getting lost in the mail. I’m so sorry about your packages! I hope it is only temporarily lost and is able to be located. Did you try calling ups or which ever carrier you used? It wasn’t a…bag… was it?!!



Thanks!!

One of them is just a toy I ordered for my nephew which is lost and theres no update, but its amazon so I'm not worried. The other is a vintage Comme Des Garcons top from the Fall 2012 runway collection I ordered from The Real Real. Now, theyre saying it was sent to another shipping carrier and is being rerouted to my home, so hopefully it comes in tomorrow! Luckily not as expensive as brand new bags, but I am still concerned because I really liked that top!!!




LavenderIce said:


> I haven't started Christmas shopping, but my list is not very long so I'm putting if off for a week or two. I still have last week's movies still to catch up on.
> 
> I love WOCs! My Chanel black lambskin SHW has been worn so much for travel. I'm currently reaching for my so black Diorama WOC which is discontinued. I also have a beige YSL that I wear with lighter colors. I've also got mini reissues and an LV nano that serve my needs when I want to wear smaller bags. I would never let my WOCs go. They're my go to for nights out, travel and special occasions. Another reason why I would never sell them is because I don't want seller's remorse and if I were to re-purchase them, I'm priced out. The price increases are too much. I'm not spending over $3k for a WOC.



Ohhh the price increase is a good point. The chanel price increases have been insane. I've had some major seller's remorse in the past, it sucks haha.

For WOCs, I'm really loving the hermes constance to-go bag, Definitely on my wishlist.


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> One of them is just a toy I ordered for my nephew which is lost and theres no update, but its amazon so I'm not worried. The other is a vintage Comme Des Garcons top from the Fall 2012 runway collection I ordered from The Real Real. Now, theyre saying it was sent to another shipping carrier and is being rerouted to my home, so hopefully it comes in tomorrow! Luckily not as expensive as brand new bags, but I am still concerned because I really liked that top!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh the price increase is a good point. The chanel price increases have been insane. I've had some major seller's remorse in the past, it sucks haha.
> 
> For WOCs, I'm really loving the hermes constance to-go bag, Definitely on my wishlist.



Ooh sounds like a cool top! I’m happy it’s not lost after all!


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> I haven't started Christmas shopping, but my list is not very long so I'm putting if off for a week or two. I still have last week's movies still to catch up on.
> 
> I love WOCs! My Chanel black lambskin SHW has been worn so much for travel. I'm currently reaching for my so black Diorama WOC which is discontinued. I also have a beige YSL that I wear with lighter colors. I've also got mini reissues and an LV nano that serve my needs when I want to wear smaller bags. I would never let my WOCs go. They're my go to for nights out, travel and special occasions. Another reason why I would never sell them is because I don't want seller's remorse and if I were to re-purchase them, I'm priced out. The price increases are too much. I'm not spending over $3k for a WOC.



Those are exactly the occasions I used to use my WOC for. In the last few years I haven’t gotten out much to say the least! The kids have kept me quite the homebody but no complaints here! That being said I feel like I might still have seller’s remorse so I will sit and think on it. Yes, $3k on a WOC is a no-go for me!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Ooh sounds like a cool top! I’m happy it’s not lost after all!



Thank you! it came in! And I got a refund for the toy lol


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thank you! it came in! And I got a refund for the toy lol



Yaay!!! Btw, have you seen A Timeless Christmas?! The male lead is fiiine! Acting is ehh, but he is fine!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Yaay!!! Btw, have you seen A Timeless Christmas?! The male lead is fiiine! Acting is ehh, but he is fine!



thank you!! I have seen it!! haha hes on general hospital too which hes known for.

He looks like taylor kinney from chicago fire!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> thank you!! I have seen it!! haha hes on general hospital too which hes known for.
> 
> He looks like taylor kinney from chicago fire!!



Really?! I’ve never seen GH but I know who Taylor Kinney is. He totally does look like him!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Really?! I’ve never seen GH but I know who Taylor Kinney is. He totally does look like him!



Yeah! Slight difference but if they were side to side I'd assume they were brothers. I watched a little bit of general hospital growing up, its a good show to pass time!

I only remember taylor kinney from when he used to date lady gaga. I grew up a HUGE gaga fan and I still am!!! Cant wait to watch house of gucci!


----------



## Yoshi1296

also, not a hallmark related, but have any of you watched the mariah holiday special on apple plus? She released it last year and I actually loved it. She is releasing a second one this year too!

Its starting to feel like christmas here, most of the stores in the city got their holiday decorations up and the holiday markets here opened!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yeah! Slight difference but if they were side to side I'd assume they were brothers. I watched a little bit of general hospital growing up, its a good show to pass time!
> 
> I only remember taylor kinney from when he used to date lady gaga. I grew up a HUGE gaga fan and I still am!!! Cant wait to watch house of gucci!



That’s the first thing I thought when you said his name! “Wait, Gaga’s ex?” Lol

Speaking of Gucci, (which I can’t wait to see either) just got this cutie in! Awesome deal and excellent condition!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> also, not a hallmark related, but have any of you watched the mariah holiday special on apple plus? She released it last year and I actually loved it. She is releasing a second one this year too!
> 
> Its starting to feel like christmas here, most of the stores in the city got their holiday decorations up and the holiday markets here opened!!



I didn’t see it but I bet her voice and costume changes were amazing!!


----------



## LavenderIce

BagLadyT said:


> Yaay!!! Btw, have you seen A Timeless Christmas?! The male lead is fiiine! Acting is ehh, but he is fine!


That's Ryan Paevy. This season he's in Coyote Creek Christmas. His "acting" is the same in all his movies but he's a fave of mine because of GH and his looks.


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> That's Ryan Paevy. This season he's in Coyote Creek Christmas. His "acting" is the same in all his movies but he's a fave of mine because of GH and his looks.



Oh I’m a fan now! Coyote is already on the DVR!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> I didn’t see it but I bet her voice and costume changes were amazing!!



so so good!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

I've been so busy with school and had no chance to watch any movies this past weekend. But I'm hoping I can this saturday. Busy thanksgiving here but also excited! I'll be making apple pie out of scratch!

Hope you all have a wonderful thanksgiving!!


----------



## Abba13

BagLadyT said:


> I finished My Family Christmas Tree and A Royal Christmas. I liked them both! Now I have a trillion others to choose from on the DVR.
> 
> I’m almost done w my Christmas shopping. The mall over here is getting crazy already!
> 
> Random question, are you guys a fan of the WOC? I’ve owned my Chanel WOC in black caviar and gold hardware for a few years now. Can’t say I use it a lot and am on the fence of letting it go. I’d like to step into the new year clean of all things that no longer serve me but purses are hard to let go of! (I know there is probably a whole thread about this but I’d like your opinion please.)


If you're on the fence, you aren't ready to let go.


----------



## BagLadyT

Happy Thanksgiving purse friends! Wising you love and full bellies to you and yours!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Happy Thanksgiving purse friends! Wising you love and full bellies to you and yours!



Thank you!! Happy thanksgiving to you all as well!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Speaking of beautiful bags … have you watched Christmas in Harlem? I think that’s the tittle. Anyway, I didn’t get a good spark between the two leads but it was so NICE to see high end bags for once. The lead wore a beautiful Goyard and even Chanel!


----------



## Yoshi1296

meluvs2shop said:


> Speaking of beautiful bags … have you watched Christmas in Harlem? I think that’s the tittle. Anyway, I didn’t get a good spark between the two leads but it was so NICE to see high end bags for once. The lead wore a beautiful Goyard and even Chanel!



YES!!!! I loved the colorful outfits and bags!! I have that exact blue goyard on my wishlist!!

And I think christmas in harlem was one of my favorite new releases from hallmark this year. Super cute, and I love the diverse cast compared to the usual hallmark casts.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Yoshi1296 said:


> YES!!!! I loved the colorful outfits and bags!! I have that exact blue goyard on my wishlist!!
> 
> And I think christmas in harlem was one of my favorite new releases from hallmark this year. Super cute, and I love the diverse cast compared to the usual hallmark casts.


I love the Blue color! I have a red one. 
I agree. I loved the story line, set in NYC and a black cast! Finally. However, while I liked the two leads I don’t think they had a lot of chemistry together. But that’s just, me.


----------



## Yoshi1296

meluvs2shop said:


> I love the Blue color! I have a red one.
> I agree. I loved the story line, set in NYC and a black cast! Finally. However, while I liked the two leads I don’t think they had a lot of chemistry together. But that’s just, me.



Lucky! Red is pretty!

I agree about the chemistry! I thought it could be caused by their acting


----------



## meluvs2shop

The nine kittens of Christmas is super cute! I liked the original one too. It’s realistic in the way that the lead is flawed. He was flawed in the first one two and didn’t change in two hours. Their chemistry is great too.


----------



## Yoshi1296

meluvs2shop said:


> The nine kittens of Christmas is super cute! I liked the original one too. It’s realistic in the way that the lead is flawed. He was flawed in the first one two and didn’t change in two hours. Their chemistry is great too.



hmm I don't think I saw that one. Is that the one with a firefighter? 

I watched the lacy chabert one today with the irish prince, it was a new premiere. I liked it, not wowed but it was cute!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Yoshi1296 said:


> hmm I don't think I saw that one. Is that the one with a firefighter?
> 
> I watched the lacy chabert one today with the irish prince, it was a new premiere. I liked it, not wowed but it was cute!!


Yes, the lead is a firefighter. The sequel is actually better than the original, but the first one is good too. Watch that one first. It came out a few years ago.

I recorded the new one with Lacey. I’ve watched 3 Hallmarks today. Lol


----------



## Yoshi1296

meluvs2shop said:


> Yes, the lead is a firefighter. The sequel is actually better than the original, but the first one is good too. Watch that one first. It came out a few years ago.
> 
> I recorded the new one with Lacey. I’ve watched 3 Hallmarks today. Lol



ahh yes I will for sure watch! Thanks!

haha I'm on my third one right now!!


----------



## BagLadyT

meluvs2shop said:


> Speaking of beautiful bags … have you watched Christmas in Harlem? I think that’s the tittle. Anyway, I didn’t get a good spark between the two leads but it was so NICE to see high end bags for once. The lead wore a beautiful Goyard and even Chanel!



This one is on my DVR! Yaay some eye candy!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> This one is on my DVR! Yaay some eye candy!



You will love it!

Also, I remembered we were talking about patent leather. I just got this new little cutie in! Its a coin purse/cardholder from vivienne westwood in the most scrumptious patent fuschia color!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> You will love it!
> 
> Also, I remembered we were talking about patent leather. I just got this new little cutie in! Its a coin purse/cardholder from vivienne westwood in the most scrumptious patent fuschia color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260797



Gorgeous!I’m going to browse the site!

I almost pulled the trigger on a Chanel small black coco shine patent leather bag but didn’t. It was in excellent condition and an amazing price! I think I’ll hold out for another Jumbo or Boy.


----------



## LavenderIce

They did two premieres per day this weekend and I'm already so behind! I have so many on my dvr. I did watch An Unexpected Christmas, which was written by Paul Campbell. He was in Santa Stakeout and writes quite a bit for Hallmark.  Bethany Joy Lenz was in it and I typically enjoy her in Hallmark movies. She was paired with Tyler Hines, who I didn't recongize without the facial hair. There was prominent product placement in this one. I'd say this was definitely one of the stronger movies I've seen. Storyline, acting, diversity all better than average for Hallmark.

I caught a little of Lacey Chabert's movie last night. She's a comforting presence on screen. Like, I was so busy running around, then when I saw her, I calmed down. lol Don't at me, but I watched part of a GAC movie. It was Jennie Garth and Cameron Mathison. She played a secret santa character and reminded me of her character on What I Like About You. It was followed by a movie with Chad Michael Murray and Jessica Lowndes, which I would have watched but I headed for bed instead.

Okay, so based on the chatter here, A Holiday in Harlem and Nine Kittens of Christmas are the ones to prioritize from the dvr.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I have an Unexpected Christmas as well as the new Lacey one recorded. Her Christmas Waltz was good too if you haven’t seen that one yet. 

Right now while decorating I’m watching Never Kiss a man in a Christmas Sweater. So good and I always thought the female lead was a great actress making these movies less campy like. The male lead is good too. Definitely watch if you haven’t done so.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Gorgeous!I’m going to browse the site!
> 
> I almost pulled the trigger on a Chanel small black coco shine patent leather bag but didn’t. It was in excellent condition and an amazing price! I think I’ll hold out for another Jumbo or Boy.



get the boy!!! The boy is one of my favorite designs from chanel. I used to own two but sold them to pay for my birkins and now i regret selling them because the prices are too high!



LavenderIce said:


> They did two premieres per day this weekend and I'm already so behind! I have so many on my dvr. I did watch An Unexpected Christmas, which was written by Paul Campbell. He was in Santa Stakeout and writes quite a bit for Hallmark.  Bethany Joy Lenz was in it and I typically enjoy her in Hallmark movies. She was paired with Tyler Hines, who I didn't recongize without the facial hair. There was prominent product placement in this one. I'd say this was definitely one of the stronger movies I've seen. Storyline, acting, diversity all better than average for Hallmark.
> 
> I caught a little of Lacey Chabert's movie last night. She's a comforting presence on screen. Like, I was so busy running around, then when I saw her, I calmed down. lol Don't at me, but I watched part of a GAC movie. It was Jennie Garth and Cameron Mathison. She played a secret santa character and reminded me of her character on What I Like About You. It was followed by a movie with Chad Michael Murray and Jessica Lowndes, which I would have watched but I headed for bed instead.
> 
> Okay, so based on the chatter here, A Holiday in Harlem and Nine Kittens of Christmas are the ones to prioritize from the dvr.



The product placements I've seen so far are balsam hill, which I love but can never afford. Their trees are just so expensive!

I don't have GAC, but with Jennie Garth and Chad Michael Murray as stars, it appears that channel is successful. I do hope I can catch a glimpse perhaps!



meluvs2shop said:


> I have an Unexpected Christmas as well as the new Lacey one recorded. Her Christmas Waltz was good too if you haven’t seen that one yet.
> 
> Right now while decorating I’m watching Never Kiss a man in a Christmas Sweater. So good and I always thought the female lead was a great actress making these movies less campy like. The male lead is good too. Definitely watch if you haven’t done so.



I loved christmas waltz!! I need to watch never kiss a man but I will try to catch it now!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> get the boy!!! The boy is one of my favorite designs from chanel. I used to own two but sold them to pay for my birkins and now i regret selling them because the prices are too high!
> 
> 
> 
> The product placements I've seen so far are balsam hill, which I love but can never afford. Their trees are just so expensive!
> 
> I don't have GAC, but with Jennie Garth and Chad Michael Murray as stars, it appears that channel is successful. I do hope I can catch a glimpse perhaps!
> 
> 
> 
> I loved christmas waltz!! I need to watch never kiss a man but I will try to catch it now!



I absolutely love my boy! Ooh you said, “Birkins.” Meaning more than one! Would love to see them!


----------



## BagLadyT

meluvs2shop said:


> I have an Unexpected Christmas as well as the new Lacey one recorded. Her Christmas Waltz was good too if you haven’t seen that one yet.
> 
> Right now while decorating I’m watching Never Kiss a man in a Christmas Sweater. So good and I always thought the female lead was a great actress making these movies less campy like. The male lead is good too. Definitely watch if you haven’t done so.



Christmas Waltz is in my top 3 H movies for sure!


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> They did two premieres per day this weekend and I'm already so behind! I have so many on my dvr. I did watch An Unexpected Christmas, which was written by Paul Campbell. He was in Santa Stakeout and writes quite a bit for Hallmark.  Bethany Joy Lenz was in it and I typically enjoy her in Hallmark movies. She was paired with Tyler Hines, who I didn't recongize without the facial hair. There was prominent product placement in this one. I'd say this was definitely one of the stronger movies I've seen. Storyline, acting, diversity all better than average for Hallmark.
> 
> I caught a little of Lacey Chabert's movie last night. She's a comforting presence on screen. Like, I was so busy running around, then when I saw her, I calmed down. lol Don't at me, but I watched part of a GAC movie. It was Jennie Garth and Cameron Mathison. She played a secret santa character and reminded me of her character on What I Like About You. It was followed by a movie with Chad Michael Murray and Jessica Lowndes, which I would have watched but I headed for bed instead.
> 
> Okay, so based on the chatter here, A Holiday in Harlem and Nine Kittens of Christmas are the ones to prioritize from the dvr.



Did you see that Lacey’s older sister passed? So sad…

How did you like the GAC movies??


----------



## LavenderIce

Yoshi1296 said:


> get the boy!!! The boy is one of my favorite designs from chanel. I used to own two but sold them to pay for my birkins and now i regret selling them because the prices are too high!
> 
> The product placements I've seen so far are balsam hill, which I love but can never afford. Their trees are just so expensive!
> 
> I don't have GAC, but with Jennie Garth and Chad Michael Murray as stars, it appears that channel is successful. I do hope I can catch a glimpse perhaps!
> 
> I loved christmas waltz!! I need to watch never kiss a man but I will try to catch it now!



Yup, Balsam Hill was very prominently featured in a scene.

I hope you can catch a glimpse of GAC too. I'm guarded because of who their president is, but hopeful they improve.



BagLadyT said:


> Did you see that Lacey’s older sister passed? So sad…
> 
> How did you like the GAC movies??



No, I didn't know that her older sister passed. That is sad.

ION has also joined on the Christmas movies. I set Christmas Witness on my DVR. It's about an FBI agent protecting a witness who will testify in court. They're supposed to fit off hit men and protect the town's holiday lights or something or other. lol 

All I know whenever I watch other networks' specifcally ION, GAC and UPTV, I feel they're lesser production quality. Like the screen doesn't look clear when I'm watching. Lifetime is decent quality, but none of them have that Hallmark magic.


----------



## pmburk

So, I never watch Hallmark movies, but I am a sucker for anything with cats, and let's face it - you never get cat movies. We caught "Nine Kittens of Christmas" this past weekend. We'd previously seen some of the prequel ("Nine Lives of Christmas"), so plot points were fine. Kittens were extreme level ADORABLE and I could not stand it.


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> Yup, Balsam Hill was very prominently featured in a scene.
> 
> I hope you can catch a glimpse of GAC too. I'm guarded because of who their president is, but hopeful they improve.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didn't know that her older sister passed. That is sad.
> 
> ION has also joined on the Christmas movies. I set Christmas Witness on my DVR. It's about an FBI agent protecting a witness who will testify in court. They're supposed to fit off hit men and protect the town's holiday lights or something or other. lol
> 
> All I know whenever I watch other networks' specifcally ION, GAC and UPTV, I feel they're lesser production quality. Like the screen doesn't look clear when I'm watching. Lifetime is decent quality, but none of them have that Hallmark magic.



I could see that. It’s hard to beat the H magic! I’ll just stick to my Hallmark movies for now. I only have about 10 and counting set on the DVR!


----------



## BagLadyT

pmburk said:


> So, I never watch Hallmark movies, but I am a sucker for anything with cats, and let's face it - you never get cat movies. We caught "Nine Kittens of Christmas" this past weekend. We'd previously seen some of the prequel ("Nine Lives of Christmas"), so plot points were fine. Kittens were extreme level ADORABLE and I could not stand it.



When I first read the description I skipped recording it but now that everyone is saying it’s good I might give it a try!


----------



## BagLadyT

I watched Christmas at Castle Hart last night and I loved it! The scenery was absolutely stunning. Ireland is definitely on my bucket list.

These Hallmark movies are influencing my outfits. I don’t get out much but this was my OOTD today running quick errands. The boot was a strong red and I feel like I totally could have played an extra in an H movie, lol!


----------



## Yoshi1296

pmburk said:


> So, I never watch Hallmark movies, but I am a sucker for anything with cats, and let's face it - you never get cat movies. We caught "Nine Kittens of Christmas" this past weekend. We'd previously seen some of the prequel ("Nine Lives of Christmas"), so plot points were fine. Kittens were extreme level ADORABLE and I could not stand it.



I recommend you you watch some others!! You'll immediately get addicted to them. haha!


BagLadyT said:


> I watched Christmas at Castle Hart last night and I loved it! The scenery was absolutely stunning. Ireland is definitely on my bucket list.
> 
> These Hallmark movies are influencing my outfits. I don’t get out much but this was my OOTD today running quick errands. The boot was a strong red and I feel like I totally could have played an extra in an H movie, lol!
> View attachment 5261949



Omg you an me both!!! I love your outfit, super festive for sure. I wanna add a few coach bags to my collection. I like their glovetanned leather line!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> I absolutely love my boy! Ooh you said, “Birkins.” Meaning more than one! Would love to see them!



For sure! Here they are! The red is actually a gift I purchased for my mom in 2019, but she has no space in her closet so it is with me. Plus, shes not the best at storing her bags LOLOL


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> I recommend you you watch some others!! You'll immediately get addicted to them. haha!
> 
> 
> Omg you an me both!!! I love your outfit, super festive for sure. I wanna add a few coach bags to my collection. I like their glovetanned leather line!



Thank you! I’m going to try to make it a point to dress festive when I can. Red happens to be my favorite color.

I’ve always loved Coach. Their quality and price point is amazing. I have a lot of fond memories of shopping in the Coach store with my mom when I was in high school. She’d always get both of us a bag, it was so special!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> For sure! Here they are! The red is actually a gift I purchased for my mom in 2019, but she has no space in her closet so it is with me. Plus, shes not the best at storing her bags LOLOL
> 
> View attachment 5261988
> View attachment 5261987



Goodness! All that beauty blinded my eyes!! They look pristine!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> For sure! Here they are! The red is actually a gift I purchased for my mom in 2019, but she has no space in her closet so it is with me. Plus, shes not the best at storing her bags LOLOL
> 
> View attachment 5261988
> View attachment 5261987



Forgot to mention that is some gift! The look on your mom’s face when she opened it must have been priceless.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Goodness! All that beauty blinded my eyes!! They look pristine!





BagLadyT said:


> Forgot to mention that is some gift! The look on your mom’s face when she opened it must have been priceless.



Haha thank you so much! I will say though, we got them right before the pandemic hit, so the red still has not been used. I only got to use the blue one like a handful of times. Now, with the pandemic, I just stick to my my usual 2 prada bags which I use for errands. I'm a major germaphobe so I don't want to have to clean my bags or anything and risk damaging the leather. Sucks, but oh well :/

Haha yes, she was actually mad at first but warmed up to it after like .5 seconds lol. I got REALLY lucky with that one.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Thank you! I’m going to try to make it a point to dress festive when I can. Red happens to be my favorite color.
> 
> I’ve always loved Coach. Their quality and price point is amazing. I have a lot of fond memories of shopping in the Coach store with my mom when I was in high school. She’d always get both of us a bag, it was so special!



I agree, and they always have incredible sales this time of year. The tabby is calling my name!!!

Thats so sweet! I have memories at coach like that with my mom too. Priceless memories for sure!


----------



## meluvs2shop

BagLadyT said:


> Thank you! I’m going to try to make it a point to dress festive when I can. Red happens to be my favorite color.
> 
> I’ve always loved Coach. Their quality and price point is amazing. I have a lot of fond memories of shopping in the Coach store with my mom when I was in high school. She’d always get both of us a bag, it was so special!


When I started getting into higher priced bags I purchased for my mom a beautiful leather coach in black. It was the perfect classic bag to get her into nicer bags too. She loved that bag and wore it for years!


----------



## Yoshi1296

meluvs2shop said:


> When I started getting into higher priced bags I purchased for my mom a beautiful leather coach in black. It was the perfect classic bag to get her into nicer bags too. She loved that bag and wore it for years!



One thing that I love about all of us handbag lovers is that Coach was really a starting point for so many of us. It is proof that coach will remain one of the most iconic brands out there because of its status as the "darling first bag" that so many of us aspire to own as our first designer piece that we cherish and value so much. The first bag we gifted my mom was a brown coach bag which my brother and I bought with our allowance (I was in elementary school, and he was in high school). It was her first designer bag about 15-ish years ago and still remains in wonderful condition. It is her prized possession and she still uses it. My first piece was a coach wallet.

Similarly, for jewelry, Tiffany's holds that same sentimental value I feel. My first piece of good designer jewelry was a sterling silver ring from tiffany's.

The boxes from both of these brands are always seen under the christmas tree for this very reason, both brands embody that first special piece given by a loved one.

ahhhh these hallmark movies and the holiday vibes are making me sentimental!!!!

I need a new coach ASAP LOLOL


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hope you all are well!

I've watched quite a few hallmark movies since I last posted. Christmas at Castle Hart was nice, I enjoyed A Very Merry Bridsmaid, and also liked eight gifts of hannukah.

I was SUPER excited for the movie coming this saturday, a queens christmas, but I have a party to attend that night so will watch it on sunday or another day I can catch on air lol


----------



## LavenderIce

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hope you all are well!
> 
> I've watched quite a few hallmark movies since I last posted. Christmas at Castle Hart was nice, I enjoyed A Very Merry Bridsmaid, and also liked eight gifts of hannukah.
> 
> I was SUPER excited for the movie coming this saturday, a queens christmas, but I have a party to attend that night so will watch it on sunday or another day I can catch on air lol



Hope you're doing well too, @Yoshi1296! The last new movie I watched was An Unexpected Christmas, which was written by Paul Campbell, who also wrote Christmas at Castle Heart. I fell asleep to a Lifetime one called Saying Yes to Christmas, which looked cute.

Jimmy Kimmel did a skit on pitching to Hallmark. I think the one by SNL a few years back is funnier.



Also, the line up for Winter 2022 is out. Jen Lilley comes back from GAC.



			https://parade.com/1301018/klconniewang/hallmark-movies-january-2022/


----------



## Yoshi1296

LavenderIce said:


> Hope you're doing well too, @Yoshi1296! The last new movie I watched was An Unexpected Christmas, which was written by Paul Campbell, who also wrote Christmas at Castle Heart. I fell asleep to a Lifetime one called Saying Yes to Christmas, which looked cute.
> 
> Jimmy Kimmel did a skit on pitching to Hallmark. I think the one by SNL a few years back is funnier.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the line up for Winter 2022 is out. Jen Lilley comes back from GAC.
> 
> 
> 
> https://parade.com/1301018/klconniewang/hallmark-movies-january-2022/




Thank you!!!

Ohh I need to see an unexpected christmas! Ugh I'm falling so behind with the hallmark movies, finals has kept me so busy, and I won't be done till the 20th! I don't even know when I'll find the time to watch the lifetime ones! 

HAHA I loved this skit. Yes, I remember the SNL one, that was hilarious. Have you seen the SNL skit on the christmas candle? That one is a good one too.

January I'll def be able to catch the winter specials. Speaking of GAC, I wonder if they are perhaps keeping contracts open to allow actors to move back and forth between channels? It seems too early for GAC to book actors as exclusives, especially the hallmark actors who probs charge dozens lol


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> One thing that I love about all of us handbag lovers is that Coach was really a starting point for so many of us. It is proof that coach will remain one of the most iconic brands out there because of its status as the "darling first bag" that so many of us aspire to own as our first designer piece that we cherish and value so much. The first bag we gifted my mom was a brown coach bag which my brother and I bought with our allowance (I was in elementary school, and he was in high school). It was her first designer bag about 15-ish years ago and still remains in wonderful condition. It is her prized possession and she still uses it. My first piece was a coach wallet.
> 
> Similarly, for jewelry, Tiffany's holds that same sentimental value I feel. My first piece of good designer jewelry was a sterling silver ring from tiffany's.
> 
> The boxes from both of these brands are always seen under the christmas tree for this very reason, both brands embody that first special piece given by a loved one.
> 
> ahhhh these hallmark movies and the holiday vibes are making me sentimental!!!!
> 
> I need a new coach ASAP LOLOL



So true and so sweet my friend!


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> Hope you're doing well too, @Yoshi1296! The last new movie I watched was An Unexpected Christmas, which was written by Paul Campbell, who also wrote Christmas at Castle Heart. I fell asleep to a Lifetime one called Saying Yes to Christmas, which looked cute.
> 
> Jimmy Kimmel did a skit on pitching to Hallmark. I think the one by SNL a few years back is funnier.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the line up for Winter 2022 is out. Jen Lilley comes back from GAC.
> 
> 
> 
> https://parade.com/1301018/klconniewang/hallmark-movies-january-2022/




You are always on it w/ the most up to date Hallmark info! I agree w/ SNL’s being funnier. I watch that SNL skit every year before I start watching the flood of Hallmark movies.


----------



## BagLadyT

Hi friends! For some reason my notifications were turned off. I was wondering why everyone went silent, lol! I just started Five More Minutes so hopefully I’ll finish that this weekend.

It’s been crazy around here! My eldest daughter is turning 3 this Sunday! I’ve got all my Christmas and birthday gifts wrapped and cakes and party decor ordered. It’s been a productive week!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Hi friends! For some reason my notifications were turned off. I was wondering why everyone went silent, lol! I just started Five More Minutes so hopefully I’ll finish that this weekend.
> 
> It’s been crazy around here! My eldest daughter is turning 3 this Sunday! I’ve got all my Christmas and birthday gifts wrapped and cakes and party decor ordered. It’s been a productive week!



The notifs are always weird. It happens to me with other threads too. I mentioned it before to the admins but I don't think they were able to catch the issue.

Thats awesome!!!! Happy 3rd birthday to her! I'm a sagittarius myself. 

Enjoy the party!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> The notifs are always weird. It happens to me with other threads too. I mentioned it before to the admins but I don't think they were able to catch the issue.
> 
> Thats awesome!!!! Happy 3rd birthday to her! I'm a sagittarius myself.
> 
> Enjoy the party!!!



Thank you and enjoy your party!


----------



## LavenderIce

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Ohh I need to see an unexpected christmas! Ugh I'm falling so behind with the hallmark movies, finals has kept me so busy, and I won't be done till the 20th! I don't even know when I'll find the time to watch the lifetime ones!
> 
> HAHA I loved this skit. Yes, I remember the SNL one, that was hilarious. Have you seen the SNL skit on the christmas candle? That one is a good one too.
> 
> January I'll def be able to catch the winter specials. Speaking of GAC, I wonder if they are perhaps keeping contracts open to allow actors to move back and forth between channels? It seems too early for GAC to book actors as exclusives, especially the hallmark actors who probs charge dozens lol


Good luck on finals! I’m behind on these Christmas ones. I’ll have to catch reruns. I haven’t seen the SNL candle skit. I’ll have to find it. Other than Danica McKellar and Lori Laughlin, I don’t think anyone is signed exclusively to GAC. It will be nice to see the actors go back and forth. Btw, the GAC movie A Winter Romance with CMM and Jessica Lowndes was on Amazon Prime. I felt less skeevy watching it there. 


BagLadyT said:


> You are always on it w/ the most up to date Hallmark info! I agree w/ SNL’s being funnier. I watch that SNL skit every year before I start watching the flood of Hallmark movies.


I think my browser knows my interest in Hallmark and suggests articles for me to keep up to date on the movies. Lol


BagLadyT said:


> Hi friends! For some reason my notifications were turned off. I was wondering why everyone went silent, lol! I just started Five More Minutes so hopefully I’ll finish that this weekend.
> 
> It’s been crazy around here! My eldest daughter is turning 3 this Sunday! I’ve got all my Christmas and birthday gifts wrapped and cakes and party decor ordered. It’s been a productive week!


Happy Birthday to your daughter!


----------



## Yoshi1296

LavenderIce said:


> Good luck on finals! I’m behind on these Christmas ones. I’ll have to catch reruns. I haven’t seen the SNL candle skit. I’ll have to find it. Other than Danica McKellar and Lori Laughlin, I don’t think anyone is signed exclusively to GAC. It will be nice to see the actors go back and forth. Btw, the GAC movie A Winter Romance with CMM and Jessica Lowndes was on Amazon Prime. I felt less skeevy watching it there.
> 
> I think my browser knows my interest in Hallmark and suggests articles for me to keep up to date on the movies. Lol
> 
> Happy Birthday to your daughter!



ohhh I have prime! I'll def watch the movie there. I've been watching some christmas classics over the last week. Watch the bing crosby White christmas last week. Today I might go for the original miracle on 34th.

here is the SNL candle skit!!


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> Good luck on finals! I’m behind on these Christmas ones. I’ll have to catch reruns. I haven’t seen the SNL candle skit. I’ll have to find it. Other than Danica McKellar and Lori Laughlin, I don’t think anyone is signed exclusively to GAC. It will be nice to see the actors go back and forth. Btw, the GAC movie A Winter Romance with CMM and Jessica Lowndes was on Amazon Prime. I felt less skeevy watching it there.
> 
> I think my browser knows my interest in Hallmark and suggests articles for me to keep up to date on the movies. Lol
> 
> Happy Birthday to your daughter!



Thank you friend!


----------



## LavenderIce

Yoshi1296 said:


> ohhh I have prime! I'll def watch the movie there. I've been watching some christmas classics over the last week. Watch the bing crosby White christmas last week. Today I might go for the original miracle on 34th.
> 
> here is the SNL candle skit!!




The candle! lol This video reminds me of my sister's friend who is a notorious re-gifter. I don't think there's anything wrong with re-gifting as long as the gift is not janky. Like, make sure the item is unused, clean and in good condition. No, I'm not talking about a broken picure frame I received from her. lol


----------



## LavenderIce

Is anyone flying on Alaska Airlines for the holidays? You can catch a few Hallmark holiday movies on board. Christmas Waltz and The Christmas House were among the holiday options you can choose from.


----------



## Yoshi1296

LavenderIce said:


> The candle! lol This video reminds me of my sister's friend who is a notorious re-gifter. I don't think there's anything wrong with re-gifting as long as the gift is not janky. Like, make sure the item is unused, clean and in good condition. No, I'm not talking about a broken picure frame I received from her. lol



Haha omg...I'm sorry that happened. I remember my cousin had a sweet 16 and some guest gave her a used bottle of perfume...we were shocked lolol

I actually JUST got a candle from a friend over the weekend. It is a really nice one from a good brand, but the scent I don't like at all, so I plan to re-gift it.



LavenderIce said:


> Is anyone flying on Alaska Airlines for the holidays? You can catch a few Hallmark holiday movies on board. Christmas Waltz and The Christmas House were among the holiday options you can choose from.



I wish I could go to Alaska! Definitely on my bucket list!!! Are you flying to Alaska for the holidays?


----------



## LavenderIce

Yoshi1296 said:


> Haha omg...I'm sorry that happened. I remember my cousin had a sweet 16 and some guest gave her a used bottle of perfume...we were shocked lolol
> 
> I actually JUST got a candle from a friend over the weekend. It is a really nice one from a good brand, but the scent I don't like at all, so I plan to re-gift it.
> 
> I wish I could go to Alaska! Definitely on my bucket list!!! Are you flying to Alaska for the holidays?



Oh, no I just flew Alaska Airlines to go on a trip to Vegas. I'd like to go to Alaska one day.

Are you a Chad Michael Murray fan? He's in a Lifetime movie this weekend with Cindy Busby called Toying with Christmas.


----------



## Yoshi1296

LavenderIce said:


> Oh, no I just flew Alaska Airlines to go on a trip to Vegas. I'd like to go to Alaska one day.
> 
> Are you a Chad Michael Murray fan? He's in a Lifetime movie this weekend with Cindy Busby called Toying with Christmas.



Ohhh hope you had fun in vegas!!!!

I am!! I'll try to catch the movie this weekend for sure. One tree hill is an OG show of mine!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hope yall are having a good weekend! I finally watched a royal queens christmas and I LOVED it. Queens is my home so it felt quite nice to see that movie.

I also watched the new christmas house 2 movie. Super cute, I enjoyed that one as well.


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hope yall are having a good weekend! I finally watched a royal queens christmas and I LOVED it. Queens is my home so it felt quite nice to see that movie.
> 
> I also watched the new christmas house 2 movie. Super cute, I enjoyed that one as well.



Hey friend! So cool you live in Queens! You could have been an extra. Have you seen areas blocked off several times for various filming?


----------



## BagLadyT

Hey all! I’ve still not finished Five More Mins. I hope you all are well and are well into the festivities! It’s fun over here sprinkled with chaos but that’s true to holiday form right?

Anywho, I’ve attached a pic of my mini that came in. I like it although I think I’ll enjoy using it more in the warmer months due to the lighter green shade. I’m doing a revamp of my handbag collection. Getting rid of around six bags. It feels so good to get rid of things that aren’t in use. But this is the PF so you know I’ll be adding a bag or two back, lol!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Five more minutes was great.


----------



## LavenderIce

Hope you're all doing well Hallmarkie friends! I finally finished shopping and I'm looking forward to watching some movies this weekend.


----------



## gracekelly

I admit that I haven't been watching too many this year.  I think the formula has finally ruined my enjoyment.  I did see one last night that I liked, but i am not sure if it was Hallmark or Lifetime.  The female mayor rescues the reclusive heir and gets her Christmas Market and he gets his mill plans approved.  That's the best I can do lol!


----------



## LavenderIce

BagLadyT said:


> Hey all! I’ve still not finished Five More Mins. I hope you all are well and are well into the festivities! It’s fun over here sprinkled with chaos but that’s true to holiday form right?
> 
> Anywho, I’ve attached a pic of my mini that came in. I like it although I think I’ll enjoy using it more in the warmer months due to the lighter green shade. I’m doing a revamp of my handbag collection. Getting rid of around six bags. It feels so good to get rid of things that aren’t in use. But this is the PF so you know I’ll be adding a bag or two back, lol!
> View attachment 5277021



I can't believe I missed this. Congrats on your beautiful mini! The color looks versatile enough to be used all year long. I hear you on doing a bag collection revamp. I've let some go and I dream of adding a Moynat Gabby or Gabrielle, Dior Lady Dior, Delveaux Tempete and Hermes Constance. There will probably be more that catch my eye because of this forum. lol

In holiday movie news--Hallmark Channel will air the movies in a marathon of all 21 of their Christmas movies with "limited interruptions" starting at 8:00 PM EST tonight. The movies will air all weekend. Even though I didn't really watch a lot of the movies, I'm always sad they come to an end.


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> I can't believe I missed this. Congrats on your beautiful mini! The color looks versatile enough to be used all year long. I hear you on doing a bag collection revamp. I've let some go and I dream of adding a Moynat Gabby or Gabrielle, Dior Lady Dior, Delveaux Tempete and Hermes Constance. There will probably be more that catch my eye because of this forum. lol
> 
> In holiday movie news--Hallmark Channel will air the movies in a marathon of all 21 of their Christmas movies with "limited interruptions" starting at 8:00 PM EST tonight. The movies will air all weekend. Even though I didn't really watch a lot of the movies, I'm always sad they come to an end.



Thank you friend! I moved fast and did get rid of the six bags and plan on getting rid of two more. I was surprised at how easy it was to let go of the bags. I thought I’d miss having my shelves full but it was liberating to not be surrounded by so much “stuff.” I also would love to add a Lady Dior to my collection. They are so beautiful!

I get sad too! If I’m being honest I think I may have started the movie watching a bit early and lost steam early. I started watching in October. I think next year I’ll start a bit later or if I do start early limit the amount I watch early on. I paid for the frndlytv app and plan on watching a few more before I cancel it as I bought it specifically for Hallmark. I usually watch until the first week of January.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Hey friend! So cool you live in Queens! You could have been an extra. Have you seen areas blocked off several times for various filming?



Hi!! OMG my notification weren't working for this thread. So odd. I'm sorry I missed all the posts on here over the past week.

Thank you ! I was born and raised here. Love it lots. I didn't see any areas blocked off for filming though. But, we have lots of filming going on here. Never had the luck of being an extra though. Hopefully one day!!!!



BagLadyT said:


> Hey all! I’ve still not finished Five More Mins. I hope you all are well and are well into the festivities! It’s fun over here sprinkled with chaos but that’s true to holiday form right?
> 
> Anywho, I’ve attached a pic of my mini that came in. I like it although I think I’ll enjoy using it more in the warmer months due to the lighter green shade. I’m doing a revamp of my handbag collection. Getting rid of around six bags. It feels so good to get rid of things that aren’t in use. But this is the PF so you know I’ll be adding a bag or two back, lol!
> View attachment 5277021



I LOVE the mini!!!! Congrats!!! I think I may have to downsize my collection too. I'm thinking my Balenciagas may be the first to go...


----------



## Yoshi1296

LavenderIce said:


> I can't believe I missed this. Congrats on your beautiful mini! The color looks versatile enough to be used all year long. I hear you on doing a bag collection revamp. I've let some go and I dream of adding a Moynat Gabby or Gabrielle, Dior Lady Dior, Delveaux Tempete and Hermes Constance. There will probably be more that catch my eye because of this forum. lol
> 
> In holiday movie news--Hallmark Channel will air the movies in a marathon of all 21 of their Christmas movies with "limited interruptions" starting at 8:00 PM EST tonight. The movies will air all weekend. Even though I didn't really watch a lot of the movies, I'm always sad they come to an end.





BagLadyT said:


> Thank you friend! I moved fast and did get rid of the six bags and plan on getting rid of two more. I was surprised at how easy it was to let go of the bags. I thought I’d miss having my shelves full but it was liberating to not be surrounded by so much “stuff.” I also would love to add a Lady Dior to my collection. They are so beautiful!
> 
> I get sad too! If I’m being honest I think I may have started the movie watching a bit early and lost steam early. I started watching in October. I think next year I’ll start a bit later or if I do start early limit the amount I watch early on. I paid for the frndlytv app and plan on watching a few more before I cancel it as I bought it specifically for Hallmark. I usually watch until the first week of January.



I haven't been able to watch much because I've been running errands, cooking, and christmas touring the city to see the lights, AND gift shopping. But I caught A royal christmas 2 days ago with lacy chabert and liked it quite a bit.

But I agree, I kinda lost steam too and am sad christmas came so so quickly. I think later is a better strategy. I can't believe I started putting my decorations up SIX weeks ago and christmas is literally here right now as I type this...


----------



## Yoshi1296

We made it through another year of Hallmark cheesiness! Merry Christmas everyone! Wishing you all a joyous and safe holiday season for you and your family/friends!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi!! OMG my notification weren't working for this thread. So odd. I'm sorry I missed all the posts on here over the past week.
> 
> Thank you ! I was born and raised here. Love it lots. I didn't see any areas blocked off for filming though. But, we have lots of filming going on here. Never had the luck of being an extra though. Hopefully one day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the mini!!!! Congrats!!! I think I may have to downsize my collection too. I'm thinking my Balenciagas may be the first to go...



The notifications have been super wonky!

Do it! It’ll feel good to let go of something!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> I haven't been able to watch much because I've been running errands, cooking, and christmas touring the city to see the lights, AND gift shopping. But I caught A royal christmas 2 days ago with lacy chabert and liked it quite a bit.
> 
> But I agree, I kinda lost steam too and am sad christmas came so so quickly. I think later is a better strategy. I can't believe I started putting my decorations up SIX weeks ago and christmas is literally here right now as I type this...



It always comes so quickly right?! I will still be in Christmas mode for about two more weeks. Then I’ll slowly start putting away the Christmas decor. I do love to online shop at this time for ugly Christmas sweaters and decor that are on a super sale.


----------



## BagLadyT

I hope you all had an amazing holiday with the people you love! Stay safe and be jolly!

I said it before and I’ll say it again, meet you back here same time and place next year?!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> I hope you all had an amazing holiday with the people you love! Stay safe and be jolly!
> 
> I said it before and I’ll say it again, meet you back here same time and place next year?!



Thank you!! Yes absolutely! I'm sure another year will fly by.

Till then, I'll def see yall in the other threads/forums on here!


----------



## BagLadyT

Not done yet!


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm not ready for it to be over. Yet, I am ready for it to be over. Already looking forward to the 2022 holiday movies.


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> I'm not ready for it to be over. Yet, I am ready for it to be over. Already looking forward to the 2022 holiday movies.



I feel the same way! It’s always bittersweet.


----------



## gracekelly

I was late in the watching game so I am still at it.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I agree. I can't wait for the new year!


----------



## BagLadyT

gracekelly said:


> I was late in the watching game so I am still at it.



I just finished Christmas at the Plaza. Loved it!


----------



## BagLadyT

Happy New Year friends! Wishing you all a year full of love and health. And bags, lots of bags! Cheers!


----------



## swags

I watched more of these movies this year. I recorded a Royal Christmas yesterday for my grand finale, I go back to work tomorrow so I took down most of my decor today.


----------



## BagLadyT

swags said:


> I watched more of these movies this year. I recorded a Royal Christmas yesterday for my grand finale, I go back to work tomorrow so I took down most of my decor today.



I will keep watching until January 6th. That’s when all of my decor will be put away.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I happened to see this book in a store a few weeks ago. It looks to be based on the Podcast the 2 (or 3?) guys have where they recap the movies and interview the Hallmark stars. The podcast interviews are pretty great if you've never heard or watched - most are up on YouTube.


----------



## BagLadyT

Hope you are all well! I saw someone posted this info. I might watch one or two!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Hope you are all well! I saw someone posted this info. I might watch one or two!
> View attachment 5432576



Hi!!! Hope you are well too! all is well on my end. 

Ahh I can't believe its been 6 months already. We've reached the halfway mark!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Hi Hallmark Christmas movie friends! Glad you’re all well. Definitely looking forward to Christmas in July.


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi!!! Hope you are well too! all is well on my end.
> 
> Ahh I can't believe its been 6 months already. We've reached the halfway mark!!!



I know right! Where does the time go?? I saw a sale for Marni bags and I totally thought of you! Lol


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> Hi Hallmark Christmas movie friends! Glad you’re all well. Definitely looking forward to Christmas in July.



There is also a new Ryan Paevy and Ashley Williams movie coming out soon! He is doing some surfing in that movie so I’ll definitely be watching, lol!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> I know right! Where does the time go?? I saw a sale for Marni bags and I totally thought of you! Lol



Omg!! haha! I loveeee Marni!


----------



## LavenderIce

BagLadyT said:


> There is also a new Ryan Paevy and Ashley Williams movie coming out soon! He is doing some surfing in that movie so I’ll definitely be watching, lol!



Did you watch it? I liked it. I definitely paid attention to his surfing scenes. The producers originally did not want him to do the scenes, but he won them over when he went surfing with them and they saw he could really surf. I also liked the resort they filmed in. I liked the pink building.


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> Did you watch it? I liked it. I definitely paid attention to his surfing scenes. The producers originally did not want him to do the scenes, but he won them over when he went surfing with them and they saw he could really surf. I also liked the resort they filmed in. I liked the pink building.



I have it recorded but haven’t watched it yet. I’ll be watching it in the next day or so. Did you know he also makes jewelry? What a man!


----------



## BagLadyT

Friends, can you believe it’s almost that time again? When do you plan to start watching Hallmark?


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Friends, can you believe it’s almost that time again? When do you plan to start watching Hallmark?




I was just thinking this last week!

How are you?! It has been a while! hope youre well!

Im thinking of starting a little later this year. Last year, I felt a little burnt out with the christmas overload towards the end of the holiday season.


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> I was just thinking this last week!
> 
> How are you?! It has been a while! hope youre well!
> 
> Im thinking of starting a little later this year. Last year, I felt a little burnt out with the christmas overload towards the end of the holiday season.


I’ve been well! What’s new and exciting with you?? Any new bag purchases? Lol

I also think I’ll start a bit later for the same reason as you. I burned out in November last year because I started in Oct!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> I’ve been well! What’s new and exciting with you?? Any new bag purchases? Lol
> 
> I also think I’ll start a bit later for the same reason as you. I burned out in November last year because I started in Oct!



Im good! Graduated, got a new job, and yes, lots of new bags. But, I sold a lot too! haha

Yeah! I think we discussed this last year! holy moly, cant believe its been a year!


----------



## jaskg144

BagLadyT said:


> Friends, can you believe it’s almost that time again? When do you plan to start watching Hallmark?



I woke up CRAVING a Hallmark movie today! I'm going to ease myself in by watching a few fall-themed ones over the next month or so... then I'm sure I'll be ready for Christmas movies when it comes to mid-to-early-November


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Im good! Graduated, got a new job, and yes, lots of new bags. But, I sold a lot too! haha
> 
> Yeah! I think we discussed this last year! holy moly, cant believe its been a year!


Wowie! Congrats to you!

I know, another year time flies. So where I live we recently had a streak of triple digit weather. This week will be the first time it actually gets down to the 70s and then back up to the 90s towards the end of the week. I just want it to stay cool already and feel like Fall!


----------



## BagLadyT

jaskg144 said:


> I woke up CRAVING a Hallmark movie today! I'm going to ease myself in by watching a few fall-themed ones over the next month or so... then I'm sure I'll be ready for Christmas movies when it comes to mid-to-early-November


That’s a good plan! I’ll do the same! Be sure to drink some kind of seasonal hot beverage to commemorate! I actually recorded a new movie with Lacey Chabert called Groundswell. I plan on watching it soon. I just love her!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Wowie! Congrats to you!
> 
> I know, another year time flies. So where I live we recently had a streak of triple digit weather. This week will be the first time it actually gets down to the 70s and then back up to the 90s towards the end of the week. I just want it to stay cool already and feel like Fall!



Thank you!

I feel you. It has not been triple digit here but it has gotten pretty close. Im excited for cooler weather too!


----------



## LavenderIce

Happy Fall Y'all! Autumn is this Friday and I can't wait for the cooler weather as well. I've also been hit by a triple digit heat wave to start September and as much as I love sunshine and clear blue skies, I'm in need of a change.

I've noticed in recent years the Hallmark Fall movies, aren't serving fall vibes. Like, where are the harvest festivals? Pumpkin pies? Here's the fall guide for this year:









						Fall Into Love 2022 Movies
					

Fall in love with Hallmark Channel's all-new original romance movies starring Taylor Cole,  Jonathan Bennett, Tamera Mowry-Housley and more during the Fall Into Love event!




					www.hallmarkchannel.com


----------



## Yoshi1296

LavenderIce said:


> Happy Fall Y'all! Autumn is this Friday and I can't wait for the cooler weather as well. I've also been hit by a triple digit heat wave to start September and as much as I love sunshine and clear blue skies, I'm in need of a change.
> 
> I've noticed in recent years the Hallmark Fall movies, aren't serving fall vibes. Like, where are the harvest festivals? Pumpkin pies? Here's the fall guide for this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall Into Love 2022 Movies
> 
> 
> Fall in love with Hallmark Channel's all-new original romance movies starring Taylor Cole,  Jonathan Bennett, Tamera Mowry-Housley and more during the Fall Into Love event!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hallmarkchannel.com



I didn't even know they did fall movies! I like the last two towards the bottom! Those seem very Autumnal! haha


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> Happy Fall Y'all! Autumn is this Friday and I can't wait for the cooler weather as well. I've also been hit by a triple digit heat wave to start September and as much as I love sunshine and clear blue skies, I'm in need of a change.
> 
> I've noticed in recent years the Hallmark Fall movies, aren't serving fall vibes. Like, where are the harvest festivals? Pumpkin pies? Here's the fall guide for this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall Into Love 2022 Movies
> 
> 
> Fall in love with Hallmark Channel's all-new original romance movies starring Taylor Cole,  Jonathan Bennett, Tamera Mowry-Housley and more during the Fall Into Love event!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hallmarkchannel.com


I agree! Like Yoshi said the last two are the only ones giving off the seasonal vibes!


----------



## BagLadyT

Have you guys got out any Fall decor yet? I can’t bring myself to get it out of storage. Not that I even have a lot because I mainly just decorate the mantle. My two toddlers have been tearing up EVERYTHING! Lol


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Have you guys got out any Fall decor yet? I can’t bring myself to get it out of storage. Not that I even have a lot because I mainly just decorate the mantle. My two toddlers have been tearing up EVERYTHING! Lol



I was supposed to but Ive been so lazy haha, maybe in the next few weeks I will lol


----------



## LavenderIce

I haven't put up fall decor yet. I have home improvement projects going on this week, so when things calm down, I'll clean and put some decor up.

Here's UPtv's holiday line up. Rihannon Fish is the only actress I'm familiar with who has done Hallmark movies. It's good to see her do a holiday movie. I recently learn that UPtv used to be Uplift TV with gospel theme programming.









						UPtv's 2022 Christmas Lineup Includes 17 New Movies, a Josh Turner Special and Gilmore Girls
					

UPtv's good tidings add up to more than 600 hours of Christmas movies and holiday programming this year!




					people.com


----------



## LavenderIce

The Hallmark Countdown to Christmas kicks off Oct. 21st. The line up has potential. The first Mahogany holiday movie, an LGBTQ movie, two Asian American movies, and a movie with the Three Kings of Hallmark--Andrew Walker, Tyler Hines and Paul Campbell, and more I'm looking forward to the season.









						Hallmark’s Countdown to Christmas Lineup Features Fan Favorites in One Movie, First Leading LGBTQ Couple and More: Schedule (EXCLUSIVE)
					

It may be the first day of fall, but for Hallmark Channel, that means it’s only one month away from their annual “Countdown to Christmas” and “Miracles of Christmas” e…




					variety.com


----------



## LavenderIce

Movie Guide - Countdown to Christmas 2022
					

Download the Christmas movie guide featuring the all-new original premieres from Hallmark Channel this holiday season!




					www.hallmarkchannel.com


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> The Hallmark Countdown to Christmas kicks off Oct. 21st. The line up has potential. The first Mahogany holiday movie, an LGBTQ movie, two Asian American movies, and a movie with the Three Kings of Hallmark--Andrew Walker, Tyler Hines and Paul Campbell, and more I'm looking forward to the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hallmark’s Countdown to Christmas Lineup Features Fan Favorites in One Movie, First Leading LGBTQ Couple and More: Schedule (EXCLUSIVE)
> 
> 
> It may be the first day of fall, but for Hallmark Channel, that means it’s only one month away from their annual “Countdown to Christmas” and “Miracles of Christmas” e…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com


This is awesome! So exciting to see Hallmark with more diversity.


----------



## Yoshi1296

October 21st! I feel like each year its getting earlier and earlier! hahaha

Love the diversity increasing too!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Here's part of the Lifetime holiday line up:








						Which Married at First Sight Couples From Season 5 Are Still Together?
					

Find out which 'Married at First Sight' couples from Season 5 remained married after the cameras stopped rolling.




					www.mylifetime.com


----------



## LavenderIce

Filmed in my hometown: 








						SF cable car gripman delighted to be 'bad guy' as Hallmark films in city
					

"It was a mixture of surprise and delight."




					www.sfgate.com


----------



## LavenderIce

How is everyone? Are y'all ready? The holiday movies start this weekend! I sure could use some cheese for how rough it's been at work.


----------



## Yoshi1296

LavenderIce said:


> How is everyone? Are y'all ready? The holiday movies start this weekend! I sure could use some cheese for how rough it's been at work.



Aw sorry to hear! Work has been busy for me too.

Im excited! I forgot to mention that I watched a couple of the autumn ones this weekend and they were pretty good!
I have to work for an event tomorrow in the afternoon, but hopefully I can make it home to catch a couple movies! I could use some cheese too!


----------



## RedLipstick2

Yoshi1296 said:


> Aw sorry to hear! Work has been busy for me too.
> 
> Im excited! I forgot to mention that I watched a couple of the autumn ones this weekend and they were pretty good!
> I have to work for an event tomorrow in the afternoon, but hopefully I can make it home to catch a couple movies! I could use some cheese too!


Which is the one where she gets her car stuck in the snow?


----------



## Yoshi1296

RedLipstick2 said:


> Which is the one where she gets her car stuck in the snow?



I think Ive seen this one, but I forgot the name, unfortunately. Sorry


----------



## RedLipstick2

Yoshi1296 said:


> I think Ive seen this one, but I forgot the name, unfortunately. Sorry


Thanks anyway


----------



## LavenderIce

We're on to week three now and Lifetime joins the fold this weekend. I've only watched two movies so far. We Wish You a Married Christmas was good. Noel Next Door was Natalie Hall and Corey Sevier's redemption from an awful movie they had earlier. I'm still looking forwad to a few. Here's an article which lists all the movies through all the networks and streaming services.









						Holly, Dolly Holiday! NBC Announces ‘Dolly Parton Mountain Magic Christmas’
					

There are more than 120 holiday movies coming to TV in 2022 thanks to Hallmark Channel, Great American Media, Lifetime and other networks — see the full film schedule




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> How is everyone? Are y'all ready? The holiday movies start this weekend! I sure could use some cheese for how rough it's been at work.


I never get alerts to our thread and just now saw this post. I hope you’re week is much better!


----------



## BagLadyT

Hi all! I’ve watched Jolly Good Christmas and boy it was boring!! I plan on watching another H movie this weekend. I’m thinking about putting up our tree  and decor next weekend. 

I hope you all are well! I can’t believe we’re here again. And in the spirit of the title of our thread here are the ingredients I use for my perfect popcorn! (I don’t use all of this butter maybe just 2 tbsp.)


----------



## LavenderIce

Ooh, you got the popcorn going! The holiday drinks have come out at Starbucks, Peet's and Dunkin. I've been falling asleep watching these lately. Before last night's movie with Alison Sweeney and Luke McFarlane, I did drink the sugar cookie almond latte from Sbux, but still fell asleep watching.


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> Ooh, you got the popcorn going! The holiday drinks have come out at Starbucks, Peet's and Dunkin. I've been


Did you like that movie? Yesterday I had my first chestnut praline of the season and it was ehh. Right now I’m going to have my first peppermint mocha because this always seems to do the trick!


----------



## LavenderIce

BagLadyT said:


> Did you like that movie? Yesterday I had my first chestnut praline of the season and it was ehh. Right now I’m going to have my first peppermint mocha because this always seems to do the trick!


I'm excited for you to have your first peppermint mocha of the season! As far as A Magical Christmas Village, I have tried to watch it two times and I have fallen asleep every time! The only way I can stay awake is if I have it on while I'm doing other things.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hiii!!

I have been so bad, have not been able to catch a holiday movie at all. I've been so busy lately, and now I'm going on a trip to europe over thanksgiving with the family, so I won't be able to decorate and get into the Christmas groove till I get back.


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> I'm excited for you to have your first peppermint mocha of the season! As far as A Magical Christmas Village, I have tried to watch it two times and I have fallen asleep every time! The only way I can stay awake is if I have it on while I'm doing other things.
> 
> 
> LavenderIce said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm excited for you to have your first peppermint mocha of the season! As far as A Magical Christmas Village, I have tried to watch it two times and I have fallen asleep every time! The only way I can stay awake is if I have it on while I'm doing other things.
> 
> 
> 
> So that definitely speaks to the content of the show! Lol! My mocha did not disappoint.
Click to expand...


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hiii!!
> 
> I have been so bad, have not been able to catch a holiday movie at all. I've been so busy lately, and now I'm going on a trip to europe over thanksgiving with the family, so I won't be able to decorate and get into the Christmas groove till I get back.


Enjoy your trip friend! We’ll make you some popcorn when you get back!


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> I'm excited for you to have your first peppermint mocha of the season! As far as A Magical Christmas Village, I have tried to watch it two times and I have fallen asleep every time! The only way I can stay awake is if I have it on while I'm doing other things.


So that definitely speaks to the content of the show! Lol! My mocha did not disappoint.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Enjoy your trip friend! We’ll make you some popcorn when you get back!



Thanks!!


----------



## LavenderIce

@BagLadyT Glad your peppermint mocha did not disappoint. I'm giving up on the Luke McFarlane, Ali Sweeney movie. 

@Yoshi1296 enjoy your trip!


----------



## Yoshi1296

LavenderIce said:


> @BagLadyT Glad your peppermint mocha did not disappoint. I'm giving up on the Luke McFarlane, Ali Sweeney movie.
> 
> @Yoshi1296 enjoy your trip!


Thanks!


----------



## BagLadyT

Happy Thanksgiving to you all! If you happen to catch any Hallmark movies that are worth watching let me know!


----------



## LavenderIce

BagLadyT said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you all! If you happen to catch any Hallmark movies that are worth watching let me know!


I'd recommend Three Wise Men and a Baby. Be ready to laugh.









						Hallmark’s ‘Three Wise Men and a Baby’ Becomes the Most Watched TV Movie on Cable in 2022 (EXCLUSIVE)
					

Changing things up is working for Hallmark Channel, as their “Three Wise Men and a Baby” has become the most-watched cable TV movie of the year. The movie, which debuted on Saturday, No…




					variety.com


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> I'd recommend Three Wise Men and a Baby. Be ready to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hallmark’s ‘Three Wise Men and a Baby’ Becomes the Most Watched TV Movie on Cable in 2022 (EXCLUSIVE)
> 
> 
> Changing things up is working for Hallmark Channel, as their “Three Wise Men and a Baby” has become the most-watched cable TV movie of the year. The movie, which debuted on Saturday, No…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com


Ooh I think I have this one ready to go on my DVR!


----------



## paula3boys

Amazon channels put Hallmark Movies Now to $1.99 per month for two months for those who don't have a way to watch them yet


----------



## swags

I watched the Lifetime movie the 12 days of Christmas Eve with Kelsey Grammer last night. His real life daughter was in it too. It wasnt bad. Typical Lifetime but Kelsey did have some slightly funny moments.










 Grammer last night.


----------



## BagLadyT

Hello all! Anyone watch anything good lately? I tried to watch Ghosts of Christmas Always but I lost interest.


----------



## ildera5

BagLadyT said:


> Hello all! Anyone watch anything good lately? I tried to watch Ghosts of Christmas Always but I lost interest.


Me too! I have a few on my PVR but haven't gotten around to them yet; maybe this weekend .


----------



## BagLadyT

ildera5 said:


> Me too! I have a few on my PVR but haven't gotten around to them yet; maybe this weekend .


I have a ton on my DVR! I’ll try one tonight!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hiii!! I’ve watched quite a bit so far!

Crown for Christmas 
The Royal Nanny
Christmas cookie catastrophe 
Three wise men and a baby (LOVED this one lol)
Christmas Class Reunion


Hope you all are doing well! Work has kept me super busy but I’m glad to finally get into the Christmas mood!


----------



## BagLadyT

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hiii!! I’ve watched quite a bit so far!
> 
> Crown for Christmas
> The Royal Nanny
> Christmas cookie catastrophe
> Three wise men and a baby (LOVED this one lol)
> Christmas Class Reunion
> 
> 
> Hope you all are doing well! Work has kept me super busy but I’m glad to finally get into the Christmas mood!


Wow you’ve watched a bunch! LavenderIce recommended Three Wise Men too. I thought I had it recorded but didn’t so I’ll have to add it!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagLadyT said:


> Wow you’ve watched a bunch! LavenderIce recommended Three Wise Men too. I thought I had it recorded but didn’t so I’ll have to add it!



I recommend it! It’s very cute.

I’m hoping to watch more this weekend!


----------



## Yoshi1296

is it just me or does it feel like the Holiday season is FLYING by? Last year it felt so slow. This year it feels so fast! 

I’ve been so caught up with work (no more working from home) that I feel like I can’t get into the holiday spirit!


----------



## LavenderIce

Hi everyone! We're at the home stretch for Christmas. I don't think there are any more premieres this week, but I think there's a marathon this weekend of all the movies that premiered this year for Countdown to Christmas. Hallmark has announced a movie for next year's Countdown to Christmas. I'm looking forward to this one! 









						Hallmark Channel Announces First 2023 Christmas Movie, Bethany Joy Lenz and Kristoffer Polaha to Star (EXCLUSIVE)
					

Hallmark Channel is planning ahead. Next month, the network will begin production on their first holiday movie of 2023. “A Biltmore Christmas,” led by Bethany Joy Lenz and Kristoffer Po…



					variety.com
				




December 20, 2022 11:00am PT
Hallmark Channel Announces First 2023 Christmas Movie, Bethany Joy Lenz and Kristoffer Polaha to Star (EXCLUSIVE)
By Emily Longeretta

Hallmark Channel is planning ahead. Next month, the network will begin production on their first holiday movie of 2023.

“A Biltmore Christmas,” led by Bethany Joy Lenz and Kristoffer Polaha, will film entirely on the Biltmore Estate in Asheville, North Carolina, a national historic landmark known for its classic holiday traditions. Dustin Rikert serves as executive producer with Andrew Gernhard producing. John Putch directs the script, written by Marcy Holland.

“Each year we look for ways to create exciting, new holiday viewing experiences for our audience,” says Samantha DiPippo, senior vice president of development and programming at Hallmark Media. “We know fans will love being transported back in time and the iconic, beautiful Biltmore Estate is the perfect setting to help fans get into the holiday spirit.”

Lenz, best known for her role on “One Tree Hill,” has starred in many movies for Hallmark through the years, including “Poinsettias for Christmas” (2018), “Bottled With Love” (2019), “Five Star Christmas” (2020) and “An Unexpected Christmas” (2021).

Polaha has starred in seven “Mystery 101” films on Hallmark Movies and Mysteries, as well as multiple original films for Hallmark Media, including “Dater’s Handbook” (2016), “Rocky Mountain Christmas” (2017), “Pearl in Paradise” (2018), “Double Holiday” (2019) and “A Dickens Of A Holiday” (2021). Polaha also starred in The CW’s “Life Unexpected,” which staged a “One Tree Hill” crossover episode in 2010, welcoming Lenz’s character, Haley James Scott, to town.

The official description for “A Biltmore Christmas” is below:

Lucy Collins (Lenz) is a screenwriter who lands the job of a lifetime when she’s hired to write the script for a remake of the beloved holiday movie “His Merry Bride!” First filmed in 1947 at beautiful Biltmore House, it has long been considered a Christmas classic. As Christmas approaches, Lucy travels to Biltmore Estate for research. She joins a guided tour of the grounds where she gets insights into the history of the location and the filming of “His Merry Bride!,” and once inside the house, she’s drawn to a beautiful hourglass. When Lucy accidentally knocks it over, she finds herself transported back in time to 1946 – the Golden Age of Hollywood – as cast and crew prepare to film “His Merry Bride!” at Biltmore. Lucy does her best to navigate an unfamiliar place as a woman out of time, charming some and raising suspicions of others. It’s not long before Lucy catches the eye of the film’s dashing lead Jack Huston (Polaha) and although she initially rebuffs his advances, their connection soon becomes undeniable. Lucy’s sudden appearance sets off a chain of events that put the production in jeopardy. Before she can return to the present, she must make things right or threaten to alter the future forever. Lucy has one chance to go home but must say goodbye to the man who might be her soulmate unless some Christmas magic can keep the curtain from closing on their love story. 

The news comes on the heels of a huge year for Hallmark Channel and its “Countdown to Christmas” franchise. In 2022, the network ranked as the most-watched entertainment cable network during the holiday season among multiple demos. “Three Wise Men and a Baby,” which premiered in November, became the most-watched TV movie of the year.


----------



## Yoshi1296

LavenderIce said:


> Hi everyone! We're at the home stretch for Christmas. I don't think there are any more premieres this week, but I think there's a marathon this weekend of all the movies that premiered this year for Countdown to Christmas. Hallmark has announced a movie for next year's Countdown to Christmas. I'm looking forward to this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hallmark Channel Announces First 2023 Christmas Movie, Bethany Joy Lenz and Kristoffer Polaha to Star (EXCLUSIVE)
> 
> 
> Hallmark Channel is planning ahead. Next month, the network will begin production on their first holiday movie of 2023. “A Biltmore Christmas,” led by Bethany Joy Lenz and Kristoffer Po…
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> December 20, 2022 11:00am PT
> Hallmark Channel Announces First 2023 Christmas Movie, Bethany Joy Lenz and Kristoffer Polaha to Star (EXCLUSIVE)
> By Emily Longeretta
> 
> Hallmark Channel is planning ahead. Next month, the network will begin production on their first holiday movie of 2023.
> 
> “A Biltmore Christmas,” led by Bethany Joy Lenz and Kristoffer Polaha, will film entirely on the Biltmore Estate in Asheville, North Carolina, a national historic landmark known for its classic holiday traditions. Dustin Rikert serves as executive producer with Andrew Gernhard producing. John Putch directs the script, written by Marcy Holland.
> 
> “Each year we look for ways to create exciting, new holiday viewing experiences for our audience,” says Samantha DiPippo, senior vice president of development and programming at Hallmark Media. “We know fans will love being transported back in time and the iconic, beautiful Biltmore Estate is the perfect setting to help fans get into the holiday spirit.”
> 
> Lenz, best known for her role on “One Tree Hill,” has starred in many movies for Hallmark through the years, including “Poinsettias for Christmas” (2018), “Bottled With Love” (2019), “Five Star Christmas” (2020) and “An Unexpected Christmas” (2021).
> 
> Polaha has starred in seven “Mystery 101” films on Hallmark Movies and Mysteries, as well as multiple original films for Hallmark Media, including “Dater’s Handbook” (2016), “Rocky Mountain Christmas” (2017), “Pearl in Paradise” (2018), “Double Holiday” (2019) and “A Dickens Of A Holiday” (2021). Polaha also starred in The CW’s “Life Unexpected,” which staged a “One Tree Hill” crossover episode in 2010, welcoming Lenz’s character, Haley James Scott, to town.
> 
> The official description for “A Biltmore Christmas” is below:
> 
> Lucy Collins (Lenz) is a screenwriter who lands the job of a lifetime when she’s hired to write the script for a remake of the beloved holiday movie “His Merry Bride!” First filmed in 1947 at beautiful Biltmore House, it has long been considered a Christmas classic. As Christmas approaches, Lucy travels to Biltmore Estate for research. She joins a guided tour of the grounds where she gets insights into the history of the location and the filming of “His Merry Bride!,” and once inside the house, she’s drawn to a beautiful hourglass. When Lucy accidentally knocks it over, she finds herself transported back in time to 1946 – the Golden Age of Hollywood – as cast and crew prepare to film “His Merry Bride!” at Biltmore. Lucy does her best to navigate an unfamiliar place as a woman out of time, charming some and raising suspicions of others. It’s not long before Lucy catches the eye of the film’s dashing lead Jack Huston (Polaha) and although she initially rebuffs his advances, their connection soon becomes undeniable. Lucy’s sudden appearance sets off a chain of events that put the production in jeopardy. Before she can return to the present, she must make things right or threaten to alter the future forever. Lucy has one chance to go home but must say goodbye to the man who might be her soulmate unless some Christmas magic can keep the curtain from closing on their love story.
> 
> The news comes on the heels of a huge year for Hallmark Channel and its “Countdown to Christmas” franchise. In 2022, the network ranked as the most-watched entertainment cable network during the holiday season among multiple demos. “Three Wise Men and a Baby,” which premiered in November, became the most-watched TV movie of the year.


Ohh! I’m definitely excited for this one!


----------



## BagLadyT

I got immersed in Anne Rice right before the season started, (Interview with the Vampire tv series.) I stayed in that mode and it’s been hard for me to get back into the Hallmark mood! Every movie I start I can’t seem to finish. I recently recorded the Wisemen one so I’ll give that a go this weekend since you recommended it!

So Hallmark has put on a huge walk-thru light show downtown from me! It’s called Enchant and there is also a raffle to go to the set of an H film!


----------



## LavenderIce

BagLadyT said:


> I got immersed in Anne Rice right before the season started, (Interview with the Vampire tv series.) I stayed in that mode and it’s been hard for me to get back into the Hallmark mood! Every movie I start I can’t seem to finish. I recently recorded the Wisemen one so I’ll give that a go this weekend since you recommended it!
> 
> So Hallmark has put on a huge walk-thru light show downtown from me! It’s called Enchant and there is also a raffle to go to the set of an H film!


Yes, Enchant is in quite a few cities. I do feel the same, it has been hard for me to get through some movies this season. It's funny because I still need to watch the last four episodes of Interview With a Vampire. I think I was sidetracked because of White Lotus. Anyway, The Three Wisemen and a Baby is the one to watch if you're only going to watch one this season.


----------



## BagLadyT

LavenderIce said:


> Yes, Enchant is in quite a few cities. I do feel the same, it has been hard for me to get through some movies this season. It's funny because I still need to watch the last four episodes of Interview With a Vampire. I think I was sidetracked because of White Lotus. Anyway, The Three Wisemen and a Baby is the one to watch if you're only going to watch one this season.


Too many good shows competing with our beloved Hallmark!


----------



## travelbliss

I'm bored out of my skull this week.  Actually watched the new _Lindsay Lohan_ Christmas movie, "Falling for Christmas", while it's not a Hallmark movie, it was definitely a new twist seeing her in a squeaky-clean, "G" rated movie. The movie was pure fluff that it made the Cinderella and Snow White cartoons appear like it needed a parental warning !


----------



## travelbliss

Anyone like the new A _*Christmas Story Christmas*_ that was released on HBO Max ?


----------



## BagLadyT

travelbliss said:


> Anyone like the new A _*Christmas Story Christmas*_ that was released on HBO Max ?


Haven’t seen it yet but I will definitely! I usually watch the first one on a loop on Christmas. (This was a tradition for my bro and I when we were teenagers.)


----------



## Yoshi1296

I just watched holiday sitter with Jonathan bennet! I think it’s hallmarks first gay (lead) Christmas movie. It was actually so good? Like…a real movie good! Not cheesy at all. It was a very well made story and movie!

Also recommend that one!


----------



## LavenderIce

Yoshi1296 said:


> I just watched holiday sitter with Jonathan bennet! I think it’s hallmarks first gay (lead) Christmas movie. It was actually so good? Like…a real movie good! Not cheesy at all. It was a very well made story and movie!
> 
> Also recommend that one!


Thanks for the rec! I'll have to catch that one. Jonathan Bennet was in Wedding of a Lifetime earlier this year and it was laugh out loud funny.


----------

